# HVIDE SANDE 2021 - für Fan's und Interessierte!



## okram24 (26. Dezember 2020)

Hallo Leute,
stellvertretend für Otto habe ich die ehrenvolle Aufgabe übernommen, den neuen Thread für das kommende Jahr zu eröffnen!
In der Hoffnung, dass es wieder ein besseres Angel- und Reise-Jahr wird, können wir uns hier über alle Themen rund um den Nabel der Anglerwelt und den Fischgang austauschen.
Also Haut fleißig in die Tasten und legt los!


----------



## eislander (26. Dezember 2020)

Na, das hat ja toll geklappt .
dann schließe ich mich deinen guten Wünschen für das kommende Jahr an und hoffe das uns Corona nicht erwischt und wenn doch nur ganz milde und das wir wenigstens unsere Bewegungsfreiheit zurück gewinnen.
gruß
Eislander


----------



## Mark-->HH (27. Dezember 2020)

Auch ich hoffe, ihr hattet ein nettes Weihnachtsfest. Den Wunsch für's neue Jahr haben wir wohl alle: Gesundheit und weniger Aluhüte in 2021.


----------



## raxrue (27. Dezember 2020)

Auf das der Räucherofen 2021 nicht mehr ausgehen möge....


----------



## raxrue (27. Dezember 2020)

Ausgenommene, saubere Fische 12h (über Nacht, kühle Umgebung) in 6%iger Kochsalzlösung wässern, danach kurz abspülen und mit Küchenkrepp abtrocknen. (1kg Fisch in 1,5l Lake). Variante 1: Man kann zur Lake, bezogen auf 1l, 2 Esslöffel Essig hinzufügen! Variante 2:  Oder ergänzt diese Lake mit:  30g    Zucker,                                                         2 Tl Senfkörner (mösern),                                                         1 Tl  gehäuft mit grob gemahlenem schwarzen Pfeffer,                                                         1 Tl Wachholderbeeren (mösern),                                                         1 großen Knoblauchzehe (hacken) und                                                         2 Lorbeerblättern und kocht sie 5min auf, lässt sie erkalten bevor die Fische in ihr 12h “schwimmen“ müssen. Vor dem Räuchern werden die Fische im vorgeheizten Räucherofen etwa 20min getrocknet und dann 45 bis 60min geräuchert. Bisher eingesetztes trocknes Holz von der Buche, Erle, Esche, Süß- und Sauerkirsche, Weinrebe, Johannisbeere, Weißbuche, … Nicht empfohlen wird Birke!!!  Bei allen Aktionen wurden immer, wenn verfügbar, getrocknete Rosmarinblätter und verholzte Rosmarinzweige mit eingesetzt! Die 2. Variante liefert das beste Geschmackserlebnis! 


nur mal als Zwischeninfo für Makrelen.....weil oben ja nur Hecht ,Hornhecht und Hering aufgeführt sind....und auch keine Barsche und Aale


----------



## zwirn999 (27. Dezember 2020)

Das ist aber ein großer Aluhut!

Guten Rutsch!!


----------



## okram24 (28. Dezember 2020)

raxrue schrieb:


> Ausgenommene, saubere Fische 12h (über Nacht, kühle Umgebung) in 6%iger Kochsalzlösung wässern, danach kurz abspülen und mit Küchenkrepp abtrocknen. (1kg Fisch in 1,5l Lake). Variante 1: Man kann zur Lake, bezogen auf 1l, 2 Esslöffel Essig hinzufügen! Variante 2:  Oder ergänzt diese Lake mit:  30g    Zucker,                                                         2 Tl Senfkörner (mösern),                                                         1 Tl  gehäuft mit grob gemahlenem schwarzen Pfeffer,                                                         1 Tl Wachholderbeeren (mösern),                                                         1 großen Knoblauchzehe (hacken) und                                                         2 Lorbeerblättern und kocht sie 5min auf, lässt sie erkalten bevor die Fische in ihr 12h “schwimmen“ müssen. Vor dem Räuchern werden die Fische im vorgeheizten Räucherofen etwa 20min getrocknet und dann 45 bis 60min geräuchert. Bisher eingesetztes trocknes Holz von der Buche, Erle, Esche, Süß- und Sauerkirsche, Weinrebe, Johannisbeere, Weißbuche, … Nicht empfohlen wird Birke!!!  Bei allen Aktionen wurden immer, wenn verfügbar, getrocknete Rosmarinblätter und verholzte Rosmarinzweige mit eingesetzt! Die 2. Variante liefert das beste Geschmackserlebnis!
> 
> 
> nur mal als Zwischeninfo für Makrelen.....weil oben ja nur Hecht ,Hornhecht und Hering aufgeführt sind....und auch keine Barsche und Aale


Hallo Rüdiger, 

da hast du wohl leicht das Thema verwechselt?
Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass wir uns nächstes Jahr mal wieder in Hvide Sande beim Angeln treffen!

Gruß Marko


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (1. Januar 2021)

Moin
ein frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch allen und das es bald wieder losgehen kann. 
Hg Carsten


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Januar 2021)

Auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr an alle Fans der gepflegten Plauderei rund um Hvide Sande. Bleibt gesund und möge jeder Urlaub stattfinden! Wir sind erst in September wieder oben, bis dahin ist die Lage hoffentlich so "entspannt", dass man zumindest Urlauben darf. Abstand halten ist für mich weder beim Angeln noch beim Spaziergang mit den Hunden ein Problem. 
Mein Vorsatz für den nächsten Urlaub wäre übrigens, mal nur das Angelzeug mitzunehmen, das ich auch brauche. Nicht noch fünf Reserveruten für unwahrscheinlichste Sondereinsätze, die nachher ohnehin nicht gebraucht werden...


----------



## raxrue (2. Januar 2021)

okram24 schrieb:


> Hallo Rüdiger,
> 
> da hast du wohl leicht das Thema verwechselt?
> Ich hoffe trotzdem, dass wir uns nächstes Jahr mal wieder in Hvide Sande beim Angeln treffen!
> ...


Thema verwechselt??!!...  Niemals.....möchte nicht wissen wieviel Fische wegen Nichtgenießbarkeit in den Müll fliegen und dem gilt es entgegenzuarbeiten


----------



## raxrue (2. Januar 2021)

Sind übrigens ab 29.Mai Vorort..... und Vorher vielleicht und Nachher auch vielleicht nochmal


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (15. Januar 2021)

Hej Jungs,
Damit hier mal was passiert: 
Es gibt eine neue Angelinfoseite 









						Find fiskepladser, fiske-guides, artikler, inspiration og meget mere
					

Danmark byder på et væld af spændende muligheder for lyst- og sportsfiskeri. Med Fishing in Denmark, den nationale lystfiskerplatform, kan du udforske fiskepladser, læse fiske-guides og inspirerende artikler. På vores interaktive kort med over 1.600 fiskepladser i Danmark, kan du udforske søer...




					fishingindenmark.info
				




Auch auf deutsch für die die es brauchen  
hg Carsten


----------



## Uchemnitz (15. Januar 2021)

Hallo Carsten,
Habe leider nix auf deutsch gefunden (einer der es braucht).


----------



## Livio (15. Januar 2021)

Uchemnitz schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> Habe leider nix auf deutsch gefunden (einer der es braucht).


 Du musst bis ganz nach unten runter scollen, dort kann man die Sprache ändern


----------



## Uchemnitz (15. Januar 2021)

Danke   gefunden


----------



## okram24 (11. Februar 2021)

Ist ja verdammt ruhig geworden hier.
Liegt das am Wintereinbruch oder am Corona-lockdown?
So langsam bekomme ich doch Bedenken, ob wir in der letzten Mai-Woche nach HS reisen können, wenn die Vorgaben willkürlich verändert werden (Inzidenz 35)!
Was kommt als nächstes?
Reisen nur in Länder mit einer Inzidenz unter 25 oder mit Impfpass?
Würde mich mal interessieren, was ihr darüber denkt - die Diskussion ist eröffnet!


----------



## Tomasz (11. Februar 2021)

okram24 schrieb:


> Ist ja verdammt ruhig geworden hier.
> Liegt das am Wintereinbruch oder am Corona-lockdown?
> So langsam bekomme ich doch Bedenken, ob wir in der letzten Mai-Woche nach HS reisen können, wenn die Vorgaben willkürlich verändert werden (Inzidenz 35)!
> Was kommt als nächstes?
> ...



Die Inzidenz von 35 oder 25 bezieht sich wohl auf Deutschland oder?
Entscheidend ist auch unter welchen Umständen Dänemark oder auch Schweden Urlauber ins Land lassen. Dänemark kommt bei den Impfungen gut voran und es gibt Überlegungen Menschen mit nachgewiesener Corona-Impfung die Einreise zu erleichtern. Vorerst insbesondere für Dienstreisen, aber solche Regelung wären evtl. auch für Urlaubsreisen denkbar.
Siehe hier:
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...niessen-geimpfte-schon-vorteile/26895692.html
und auch hier:
https://www.t-online.de/nachrichten...mpfte-in-diesen-laendern-kommen-sie-bald.html

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## okram24 (12. Februar 2021)

Als normal sterblicher wird man aber wohl nicht vor dem dritten Quartal geimpft werden!
Bis Mai sehe ich da keine Chance!


----------



## Armin0406 (12. Februar 2021)

Wir haben auch für Ende Mai gebucht. Richtiger gesagt unseren Gutschein vom letzten Jahr dafür benutzt. Jetzt steht ja  bei Einreise erstmal eine Quarantäne von bis zu 10 Tagen an. Das gilt vorerst bis zum 28.02.
Einige Ferienhausanbieter ,darunter Esmark haben schon alle Buchungen bis zum 04.04 storniert und wieder Gutscheine aus Kulanz gegeben. Sollte danach eine Einreise möglich sein aber die Quarantäne bleibt bestehen hat sich Dänemark für dieses Jahr erledigt. Was mich besonders ärgert ist , daß es bei geöffneter Grenze und somit die Häuser Erreichbar sind keine kostenfreien Stornierungen bzw. Gutscheine geben wird.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. Februar 2021)

@Armin0406 das ist verlängert bis Ende März. Das mit den Gutscheinen wird noch kommen, keine Sorge.


----------



## anschmu (13. Februar 2021)

Moin . Bei dem ganzen Hickhack- Amateur-Theaters unserer hochgebildeten Landes und Bundesregierung , habe ich mal vorsorglich auf den September bei Esmark umgebucht . Kostenpunkt für die Umbuchung liegt im Rahmen mit 75€ .  
Falls es früher geht werden ich einfach eine Lastminutebuchung für den April machen .

Bleibt gesund ,wir sehen uns In Dänemark
Andreas


----------



## Michael_05er (14. Februar 2021)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin . Bei dem ganzen Hickhack- Amateur-Theaters unserer hochgebildeten Landes und Bundesregierung , habe ich mal vorsorglich auf den September bei Esmark umgebucht . Kostenpunkt für die Umbuchung liegt im Rahmen mit 75€ .
> Falls es früher geht werden ich einfach eine Lastminutebuchung für den April machen .
> 
> Bleibt gesund ,wir sehen uns In Dänemark
> Andreas


Wir haben ja auch im September gebucht. Wenn die Forellen diesmal in Beisslaune sind wirds ja vielleicht was mit dem sehen


----------



## anschmu (16. Februar 2021)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wir haben ja auch im September gebucht. Wenn die Forellen diesmal in Beisslaune sind wirds ja vielleicht was mit dem sehen


Wenn Corinna es zulässt bin ich ab 18.9. vorort !


----------



## Astacus74 (17. Februar 2021)

Na ich drück die Daumen, ich befürchte durch die Mutanten ( welch bescheidenes Wort ) wird das noch länger so bescheiden sein....
ich hab meine Urlaubsplanungen erst mal auf Eis gelegt.
Wenn was möglich ist dann wird spontan was organisiert.

Gruß Frank


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Februar 2021)

anschmu schrieb:


> Wenn Corinna es zulässt bin ich ab 18.9. vorort !


Wir sind vom 04.09.-18.09. oben. Schade! Aber hoffen wir mal, dass es überhaupt klappt... Wobei ich im Urlaub ob beim angeln oder mit den Hunden freiwillig dermaßen Abstand halte, dass ich sicher sein sollte...


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Februar 2021)

Corona OT gelöscht.
Bitte ab hier weiter ohne Corona-Politik-Talk!
Danke!


----------



## raxrue (22. Februar 2021)

Also Fischen und Urlaub in Dännemark erledigt sich ja wohl für dieses Jahr immer mehr....werde wohl auf Kurztripp setzen müssen um an Fisch für das Jahr zu kommen.............die meisten Infos wo aktuell gerade mit Fisch in Hvide Sande laufen sind ja immer noch hier...


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Februar 2021)

Ich erkläre das zum letzten Mal.
Wir dulden hier im Board keine Diskussionen über Coronapolitik mehr!
Das hat nichts mit Zensur zu tun, sondern mit Hausrecht!

Jeder hat dazu seine eigene Meinung. Das artet jedes Mal in Streit aus und gefährdet den Boardfrieden.
Deshalb diese Entscheidung.
Diskussionen darüber oder erneute Coronalpolititk werden mit Punkten geahndet!

Danke für euer Verständnis.


----------



## eislander (7. März 2021)

Hallo Professor Tinca, 1. Ükelchampion
scheint so als wenn du mit deiner Zensur und dem Hinweis auf das Hausrecht die Teilnehmer doch recht verschreckt, und weitere Posts getötet hast.
Meiner Meinung nach war das unnötig da nichts schlimmes geschrieben wurde.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. März 2021)

Wenn der Prof. es nicht so gemacht hätte wäre es von mir genau so gekommen oder von einem der anderen Mods. Da haben wir eine einheitliche Richtlinie.


----------



## SFVNOR (8. März 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wenn der Prof. es nicht so gemacht hätte wäre es von mir genau so gekommen oder von einem der anderen Mods. Da haben wir eine einheitliche Richtlinie.


Hi Hecht100+: und Alle anderen Mod's

Mal ein Vorschlag zur Güte. Vielleicht könnt Ihr als Mod's mal frequentiv den Status übermitteln was die Einreise nach DK betrifft ob nun an die Nord/ Ostsee ? Das könnte vielleicht hilfreich sein um Spekulationen vorzubeugen. Ja, das mag für Euch Mehrarbeit bedeuten aber auf Grund euer Vorbehalte
ist es doch nur logisch, oder ? 
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## Lajos1 (9. März 2021)

Hallo,

momentan dürfte es, egal wo es ins Ausland hingehen sollte, so sein, dass sich dies wöchentlich ändern kann.
Ich bin zwar nicht im Norden betroffen, sondern mit Österreich und Slowenien im Mai und Juni aber das kann jetzt noch niemand sagen, wie das dann aussieht. Da kann man nur abwarten und kurzfristig entscheiden und auch dann hat man keine Garantie, dass man nach Ende des Urlaubs so einfach wieder zurückkommt. Siehe Österreich im letzten Jahr, da machten die die Grenze zu Italien erstmal dicht und keiner kam wieder heim, der in Italien Urlaub gemacht hatte. Dies wurde dann nach etwa zwei Wochen gelockert und man durfte dann wenigsten ohne anzuhalten durch Österreich durchfahren.
Blöd momentan, aber damit werden wir halt noch ein bißchen leben müssen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Armin0406 (18. März 2021)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde.  Ich wollte eig ab 29.05.21in der Gegend sein. Wir hatten für diesen Urlaub unseren Gutschein vom letzten Jahr im Mai eingelöst weil er auch nur bis Ende 21 gültig ist.  Da ich eine Grenzöffnung für Ende Mai unwahrscheinlich halte, wollten wir Umbuchen auf 2022 aber unser Anbieter schrieb das es nicht möglich ist den Gutschein nach 2022 zu übertragen. Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme mit euren Anbietern ?


----------



## jürgeng. (18. März 2021)

Hallo Armin,
ich denke, der Vermieter möchte einfach in diesem Jahr seinen Umsatz machen, bei Freigabe von D und DK spricht ja auch eigentlich nichts dagegen. Sollte sich die Situation so einstellen, dass ihr einfach nicht anreisen könnt, weil DK niemanden reinlässt, wird es meiner Überzeugung nach auch kein Problem sein, den Gutschein auf 2022 zu verlängern / verschieben. Wahrscheinlich wird der Vermittler das dann sogar aus eigenem Antrieb machen.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (22. März 2021)

Moin,
Wie ja nicht anders zu erwarten war wurde das diesjährige heringfestival auch abgesagt, nicht das ich da mitmachen würde, aber es ist ja immer ganz lustig gewesen mal zuzuschauen. 
Dann halt im nächsten Jahr.


----------



## mz1981 (25. März 2021)

Armin0406 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde.  Ich wollte eig ab 29.05.21in der Gegend sein. Wir hatten für diesen Urlaub unseren Gutschein vom letzten Jahr im Mai eingelöst weil er auch nur bis Ende 21 gültig ist.  Da ich eine Grenzöffnung für Ende Mai unwahrscheinlich halte, wollten wir Umbuchen auf 2022 aber unser Anbieter schrieb das es nicht möglich ist den Gutschein nach 2022 zu übertragen. Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme mit euren Anbietern ?


Hallo, mein Gutschein war auch nur bis 31.12.21 gültig. Da mein Urlaub ab 17.4.21 (Gutschein resultierte aus April 20) aber auch nicht stattfinden kann, kam Esmark vor 2 wochen auf mich zu und hat mir mitgeteilt, dass es nix wird und der Gutschein bis 31.12.2022 verlängert wird - ohne jeglichen Aufwand für mich.
Viele Grüße Micha


----------



## okram24 (25. März 2021)

mz1981 schrieb:


> Hallo, mein Gutschein war auch nur bis 31.12.21 gültig. Da mein Urlaub ab 17.4.21 (Gutschein resultierte aus April 20) aber auch nicht stattfinden kann, kam Esmark vor 2 wochen auf mich zu und hat mir mitgeteilt, dass es nix wird und der Gutschein bis 31.12.2022 verlängert wird - ohne jeglichen Aufwand für mich.
> Viele Grüße Micha


Das hört sich gut an.
Wir haben auch unseren Gutschein vom letzten Jahr eingesetzt und für die letzte Mai-Woche gebucht.
Dann habe ich ja Hoffnung, dass er verlängert wird, wenn wir nicht fahren können!


----------



## Armin0406 (27. März 2021)

Esmark hat stand diese Woche ab dem 16 Mai storniert. Da die jeden Montag neu beraten werde ich wohl übernächste Woche meine Stornierung erhalten und hoffentlich auch einen neuen Gutschein bis Ende 22


----------



## okram24 (31. März 2021)

Armin0406 schrieb:


> Esmark hat stand diese Woche ab dem 16 Mai storniert. Da die jeden Montag neu beraten werde ich wohl übernächste Woche meine Stornierung erhalten und hoffentlich auch einen neuen Gutschein bis Ende 22


Wir haben gestern unsere Stornierung 22.-29.05. bekommen!


----------



## Michinew (4. April 2021)

Moin und frohe Ostern alle hier in dieser netten Runde. Hoffentlich kann man bald wieder ins gelobte Land und mal ein paar fette Heringe fangen.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (4. April 2021)

Die Heringssaison in DK könnt ihr mal ganz gepflegt für dies Frühjahr abhaken, das wird nichts. Aber es gibt ja auch einige gute Plätzchen in SH wo zur Zeit gut gefangen wird


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (5. April 2021)

Moin,
Wir werden uns unsere Heringe dieses Jahr im nok holen, das geht ja zum Glück. 
Wenn wir geimpften dann fahren dürfen geht's wieder hoch. 
Hg Carsten


----------



## Armin0406 (6. April 2021)

Das war es dann für dieses Jahr für uns. Gerade die Stornierung von Esmark für den 29.05 erhalten. Gutschein abzüglich Bearbeitungsgebühr  bis Ende 22 einlösbar


----------



## anschmu (7. April 2021)

Armin0406 schrieb:


> Das war es dann für dieses Jahr für uns. Gerade die Stornierung von Esmark für den 29.05 erhalten. Gutschein abzüglich Bearbeitungsgebühr  bis Ende 22 einlösbar


Sehr Schade . Ich hoffe das ich im September fahren kann . 
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Armin0406 (13. April 2021)

Durchgesickerter Vertragsentwurf: Hier ist der vorläufige Plan für Sommerreisen !

Es gibt gute Nachrichten für Dänen mit einer verlassenen Farm in Schweden, ebenso wie die Test- und Isolationsanforderungen in einem vorläufigen Entwurf von Reiseplänen gelockert werden. Ein Abkommen über Reisen innerhalb und außerhalb Dänemarks für Frühling und Sommer steht kurz vor dem Abschluss. Aus einem durchgesickerten Vertragsentwurf, den TV 2 besitzt, geht unter anderem hervor, dass es gute Nachrichten für die Dänen gibt, die eine verlassenes Haus in Schweden haben oder einen Sommerurlaub im Ausland verbringen möchten. Im Vorentwurf wird vorgeschlagen, dass Dänen ab dem 21. April ohne Isolationsanforderungen frei auf die verlassenen Häuser in den nordischen Ländern reisen können, so wie Geschäftsreisende auch ohne vorherige Isolation zur Arbeit zurückkehren können.
Die Wiedereröffnung der Reiseaktivitäten muss jedoch schrittweise und unter Berücksichtigung der aktuellen Koronasituation sowohl in Dänemark als auch in den umliegenden Ländern erfolgen. In dem Entwurf wird daher vorgeschlagen, die Kürzungen in Phasen vorzunehmen, die fortlaufend überprüft werden müssen. Plan in mehreren Phasen Am Dienstagnachmittag treffen sich die Regierung und die parlamentarischen Parteien und verhandeln weiter über den Plan für die Frühjahrs- und Sommerreisen. Daher können sich der Plan - und die Daten - nach den weiteren Verhandlungen ändern, aber hier sind die verschiedenen Phasen des vorläufigen Vertragsentwurfs: 

Phase 1 - 21. April: 
Die Anforderungen für Tests und Isolierung werden fortgesetzt, die Isolierungsanforderungen für Teilnehmer aus "gelben Ländern" werden jedoch gelockert. Geschäftsreisende können ohne Isolation an der Arbeit teilnehmen. Dänen mit verlassenen Häusern in den nordischen Ländern können ohne Isolationsanforderungen reisen. Die Liste der erkennbaren Zwecke, die für die Einreise nach Dänemark erforderlich sind, wird erweitert. Es bietet unter anderem ausländischen Austauschstudenten und Ferienhausbesitzern die Möglichkeit zu reisen. Außerdem müssen bei der Aufteilung der Welt in rote, gelbe und orangefarbene Länder neue, besorgniserregende Virusvarianten berücksichtigt werden. 

Phase 2 - voraussichtlich am 6. Mai: 
Vollständig geimpfte Dänen und Ausländer aus gelben und orangefarbenen EU-Ländern können nach Dänemark ein- und ausreisen. Dies gilt jedoch nicht für rote Länder. 

Phase 3 - voraussichtlich Mitte Mai oder wenn alle dänischen Staatsbürger über 50 geimpft wurden: 
Anforderungen für erkennbare Zwecke für ankommende Touristen werden gestrichen, wenn sie aus orangefarbenen EU-Ländern oder einzelnen Drittländern reisen. Es gelten jedoch weiterhin Test- und Isolierungsanforderungen, es sei denn, die Teilnehmer wurden geimpft oder waren mit dem Coronavirus infiziert. Das Erfordernis eines negativen Tests bei der Einreise nach Dänemark wird gelockert, so dass der Test nicht mehr maximal einen Tag alt sein muss, sondern zwei Tage. 

Ab Ende Juni wird erwartet, dass ein gemeinsamer Koronapass zwischen den EU-Ländern es den Dänen ermöglicht, Sommerferien im übrigen Europa zu verbringen. Gleichzeitig können europäische Touristen nach Dänemark reisen. Die Möglichkeit, mit dem EU-Pass zu reisen, wird voraussichtlich ab dem 26. Juni verfügbar sein.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (14. April 2021)

wenn das mit dem 26. Juni kommt legen wir eine Punktlandung hin. sind dann durchgeimpft und haben das haus ab dem Zeitpunkt


----------



## raxrue (14. April 2021)

Na das ist doch sehr schön für den Fischbestand an der Schleuse


----------



## Armin0406 (15. April 2021)

Ich gehöre der impfgruppe 2 an. Kriege aber vorerst keinen Impftermin. Am 4 Juni werde ich 60 dann könne ich auf Termin hoffen, dann aber astrazeneca. Und ob ich den will,keine Ahnung


----------



## Naish82 (15. April 2021)

Kann man so nicht wissen/sagen was Man bekommt. 
Ich wurde heute im impfzentrum mit Moderna geimpft. Und da waren zahlreiche Senioren die ebenfalls Moderna bekommen haben (und sich darüber leicht abfällig darüber im wartebeteich nach der Impfung geäußert haben).
Ich denke die impfen derzeit einfach weg, was sie haben. 
Da wird nicht groß geguckt wie alt die Leute sind. Mag in den Arztpraxen anders sein.


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (16. April 2021)

... und was hat eure Impfung mit Hvide Sande zu tun ?


----------



## SFVNOR (16. April 2021)

Moin Moin,

Es gibt wohl Licht am Tunnel ?  Diese Info wurde heute (gestern) per Email von DanWest an Mieter (auch ehemalige) per Email verteilt. Ich habe mal gestöbert aber das Auswärtige Amt (DE) oder die Dänische Einreisebehörde oder Visit Dänemark ist mit den Informationen noch nicht angepasst. Also Vorsicht ist geboten ! 


*Planung der Öffnungsschritte der dänischen Grenze*​

*Endlich haben wir einen Öffnungsplan der Regierung von unserem Branchenverein bekommen und möchten Sie heute darüber informieren, wie es bzgl. der Grenzöffnung weitergehen soll. Es lief nicht ganz so, wie wir es über den Branchenverband angestrebt haben, denn wir wollten gern eine Regelung erreichen, die genauso aussähe, wie im letzten Jahr. Doch wir hoffen sehr, dass der Plan - unter Beachtung der aktuellen Entwicklungen - mindestens so schnell wie gelistet umgesetzt werden kann und wir Sie bald wieder begrüßen können.*

Aktuelle Planungen bezüglich der Grenzöffnung von Seiten Dänemarks sehen folgende Schritte vor:


Ab dem 1. Mai dürfen EU-Bürger, die schon geimpft sind, in Dänemark einreisen, falls sie von einem Land oder einer Region kommen, das/die nicht „rot" ist, d.h. dass es nicht ein Risikogebiet ist.
Ab dem 14. Mai dürfen Bürger aus Schleswig-Holstein mit einem negativen Test und ohne Quarantänepflicht nach Dänemark einreisen.
Ab dem 14. Mai dürfen Bürger aus den deutschen Bundesländern, deren Inzidenzwert geringer als 50 ist (50 erkrankte pro 100.000 Einwohner), in Dänemark ohne Quarantänepflicht einreisen.
Ab dem 14. Mai dürfen Bürger aus den deutschen Bundesländern, deren Inzidenzwert höher als 50 ist (50 erkrankte pro 100.000 Einwohner), in Dänemark mit einer 10-tägigen Quarantänepflicht einreisen. Die 10-tägige Quarantänepflicht kann auf 4 Tage durch Negativtestung abgekürzt werden. Sie können die deutschen Inzidenzwerte bei dem Robert Koch Institut sehen.
Ab dem 26. Juni dürfen alle EU-Bürger ohne Rücksicht auf die jeweiligen Inzidenzwerte in Dänemark einreisen, wenn sie einen EU Corona-Pass vorzeigen können. Das heißt, dass man entweder geimpft, genesen oder getestet sein muss. Es gibt noch keine klaren Aussagen darüber, wie mit Menschen ohne Corona-Pass verfahren wird.
Die Politiker werden alle 14 Tage die Grenzöffnung diskutieren, um festzustellen, ob man die Grenze noch mehr öffnen kann oder sich anderweitig der aktuellen Situation anpassen muss. Wir hoffen jedoch darauf, dass wärmere Temperaturen, das Virusgeschehen bald verringern werden.
*
Wir werden Sie auf unserer Corona-Infoseite und Facebook darüber auf dem Laufenden halten, wann welche Schritte wie umgesetzt werden.*

_Nun warten wir mit Spannung, wann die deutsche Regierung Ihre Öffnungsplanung bekannt gibt._​


----------



## anschmu (17. April 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Es gibt wohl Licht am Tunnel ?  Diese Info wurde heute (gestern) per Email von DanWest an Mieter (auch ehemalige) per Email verteilt. Ich habe mal gestöbert aber das Auswärtige Amt (DE) oder die Dänische Einreisebehörde oder Visit Dänemark ist mit den Informationen noch nicht angepasst. Also Vorsicht ist geboten !
> 
> ...


Alles nur Mutmassungen und Presselügereien . Als wenn ein Ferienhausanbieter auch schon was zusagen hat in der Bananenpolitik !


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. April 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Es gibt wohl Licht am Tunnel ?  Diese Info wurde heute (gestern) per Email von DanWest an Mieter (auch ehemalige) per Email verteilt. Ich habe mal gestöbert aber das Auswärtige Amt (DE) oder die Dänische Einreisebehörde oder Visit Dänemark ist mit den Informationen noch nicht angepasst. Also Vorsicht ist geboten !



Dann verbreite doch bitte solche "Informationen" hier nicht wenn sie nicht aus offiziellen/verlässlichen Quellen stammen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. April 2021)

Einzig verbindlich sind die Bestimmungen auf den offiziellen Seiten der Behörden!


----------



## SFVNOR (17. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Einzig verbindlich sind die Bestimmungen auf den offiziellen Seiten der Behörden!
> 
> Ansonsten kann es empfindliche Strafen geben.


Professor Tinca 
Stimmt aber wenn Du lesen kannst habe ich darauf hingewiesen dass die Informationen mit Vorsicht zu genießen sind weil eben die offiziellen Seiten die Information von DanWest nicht wiederspiegeln. 
Ich kann mich erinnern dass Du schon einmal mit *Strafen* gedroht hast (gegen wen auch immer und überhaupt). Ich hatte damals darum gebeten dass die Mod's dann die Wasserstandsmeldungen für das Angeln in DK (Einreise, Bestimmungen, etc.) abgeben sollen. Nun ja, ich habe da aber noch nichts gelesen.

anschmu
Wenn Du meinst das ein Ferienhausanbieter mit Sitz in DK und dann DK als Bananrepublik titulierst so fehlt mir jedes Verständnis dafür.

So liebe Mod's nun viel Spaß beim Bestrafen.

Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## raxrue (17. April 2021)

Jenzi Heringsblinker Heringsblei rot silber Blinker 37g 55g​Kinetic Heringsblei mit LED Flasher​
Werde mal die Teile Testen wenn der Schleusenbetrieb wieder läuft....Mit dem Jenzi Heringsblinker hab ich letztes Jahr alle Rekorde gebrochen...der hatte auch denn LED Flasher drin und war bei Trüben Wetter echt der Bringer...ausserdem Rauschen die Blinker nicht so schnell Richtigung Grund und in der Strömmung ist es auch ein Vorteil wenn er länger oben bleibt....in den Steinen verhängt er sich auch nicht so schnell meine ich....Nachteil ist das auswerfen bei Wind...und das er schnell mal in die Schnürre vom Nachbarn treibt
Das Kinetic Heringsblei ist Neuland...werde aber Berichten wie es so mit  läuft...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. April 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> So liebe Mod's nun viel Spaß beim Bestrafen.
> 
> Gruß und Petri,
> Stefan


Niemand will dich bestrafen.
Falsche Informationen nutzen aber keinem etwas. Also bleib doch bitte einfach bei den Infos, die von offizieller Seite zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

Falschinformationen bringen den Leute, die das dann glaube, nichts als Ärger.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. April 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Ich hatte damals darum gebeten dass die Mod's dann die Wasserstandsmeldungen für das Angeln in DK (Einreise, Bestimmungen, etc.) abgeben sollen. Nun ja, ich habe da aber noch nichts gelesen.



Jeder kann Informationen einstellen aber sie sollten dann wie schon gesagt, auch Fakt sein und nicht aus dubiosen Quellen stammen.


----------



## SFVNOR (17. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jeder kann Informationen einstellen aber sie sollten dann wie schon gesagt, auch Fakt sein und nicht aus dubiosen Quellen stammen.


Professor Tinca 
Ich werde mit Dir das Thema hier nicht weiter diskutieren. Falls du Interesse hast so kann ich Dir gerne mal die Email Nachricht von DanWest (dubiose Quelle ?) in einer PN zur Verfügung stellen.
Ansonsten, roger, piep, over
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. April 2021)

Danke dir aber ich brauche sie nicht.
Verlässiche Infos zu geltenden Regeln findet man ja auf den Behördenseiten.
Alles andere ist irrelevant.


----------



## Mark-->HH (20. April 2021)

... aber ich möchte das Thema nicht einfach so versanden lassen. Und offen gestanden hätte ich gedacht, dass es jemanden vor mir sauer aufstößt. Ich habe den Schlagabtausch eben gerade erst richtig gelesen und möchte ihn - auch wenn er schon ein paar Tage her ist - nicht so unkommentiert stehen lassen. 

1. SFVNOR hat deutlich darauf hingewiesen, woher er seine Informationen bezog und es sind sogar Verlinkungen mitgepostet, die auf den Verursacher (DanWest) hinweisen. Eine Quelle wurde also genannt und sogar verlinkt.

Den einzigen Fehler, den sich SFVNOR bei seinem Beitrag wenn man so will geleistet hat, ist der so genannte "Guttenberg": er hat nicht genau gekennzeichnet, woher er die Informationen hat - aber er hat sie nicht einmal als sein eigenes geistiges Eigentum dargestellt. Aber da wir hier nicht bei der Zeitung oder an der Uni sind, finde ich, wir können ihm den Fauxpas nochmal verzeihen...

Für Interessierte, hier ist der besagte Link: https://www.danwest.de/info/corona (dem Internet entnommen am 20.04.2021)

2. Zudem hat er selbst deutlich darauf hingewiesen, dass es sich nicht um Stellungnahmen der Regierungen handelt und somit der Umgang damit zu überdenken ist. Nebenbei bemerkt finde ich übrigens, dass auch Regierungsaussagen in einem aufgeklärtem Land wie diesem geistig von jedem selbst zu prüfen (ohne mir gleich einen Aluhut zu falten oder eine politische Diskussion vom Zaun brechen zu wollen - just sayin') sind, bevor man sie weiterplappert.

3. Die Unterstellungen, die der Admin Professor Tinca SFVNOR gegenüber hier äußert, sind somit... 
a.) in Bezug auf den SFVNOR haltlos, da nicht zutreffend,
b.) durch eigene Aussagen an anderer Stelle vom Admin selbst begangen. Welch Ironie... 

Also kann er sich von mir aus selbst bestrafen. Warum sage ich gleich.

Professor Tinca hingegen beurteilt SFVNORs Post als 
a. Falschinformation (#57)
b. dubios (#58)
c. irrelevant (#60)

Zu a.: Falsch. Genau wie hier von mir gepostet und in dem Beitrag von SFVNOR findet man den Link zum Beitrag von DanWest auf deren Seite.

Zu b.: Ein großes und renommiertes Unternehmen wie DanWest ohne weitere Beweise als fragwürdig in seinen Aussagen zu titulieren ist selbst mehr als dubioses Verhalten, Herr Professor. Wie kommst du denn zu dieser Annahme? Und bitte Beweise und keine Meinungen.

Zu c.: Auch dies kommt offenbar ohne weiteren Nachweis aus. Dann halte ich mal in gleicher Art - nämlich beweis-, aber nicht  begründungslos - dagegen: Für mich als einen Nutzer von Ferienhausvermietungen wie DanWest ist deren Meinung zu solchen Sachen kein Stück irrelevant. 
Zudem verbitte ich mir ehrlich gesagt, dass ein Admin oder wer auch immer hier mir meine Meinung über Relevanz von Beiträgen ungefragt abzunehmen versucht. Sorry, aber so ein Verhalten ärgert mich richtig.

Zusammengefasst: Der Post von SFVNOR ist (sicherlich nicht nur) für mich und mein Verhalten bei der Urlaubsplanung dieses Jahr relevant (vielen Dank für die Info an dieser Stelle - ich kann mit ihr ohne fremde Hilfe umgehen, ohne dass mir gleich der Aluhut vom Kopf weht  ), der Beitrag ist weit weg von dubios, da nachweisbar und falsch ist er auch nicht, wie ich selbst durch die Verlinkung gezeigt habe.

Somit würde ich sagen, dass der einzige, der hier daneben liegt, Professor Tinca ist. Spätestens in dem Moment der Inaussichtstellung von Strafen von wem auch immer, hat der Admin hier seinen Auftrag deutlich verfehlt, da hier kein Tatbestand für Strafen vorliegt und das im Umkehrschluss rechtlich zu prüfen wäre. Und wenn, kann er sich von mir aus die Strafen lieber selbst androhen, denn Falschaussagen bzw. unbewiesene Aussagen wurden meines Erachtens nur von einer Seite getätigt, wie ich hier nun nachgewiesen habe...

Um auch mal die andere Seite zu betrachten, so vermute ich guten Willen dahinter in dem Sinne, dass hier eine weitere politisch angefärbte Diskussion im Keim erstickt werden sollte. Von mir aus, ist ja ein Anglerforum. Aber dann bitte auch genau hinschauen, bevor man die Leute anpfeift - vor allem wenn man wie hier gesehen mit den selben Steinen im Glashaus wirft, die man eigentlich verbieten wollte. Das wirkt sonst albern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2021)

Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Aufsatz aber hast du meine Beiträge überhaupt verstanden?



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Einzig verbindlich sind die Bestimmungen auf den offiziellen Seiten der Behörden!





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann verbreite doch bitte solche "Informationen" hier nicht wenn sie nicht aus offiziellen/verlässlichen Quellen stammen!




Es gilt offiziell nur das was die Behörden verbreiten.
Ob es dir passt oder nicht - alles andere ist rechtlich nicht verbindlich und für Leser die nach verlässlichen Infos suchen damit irrelevant bis desinfomierend!
Oder machen Ferienhausvermieter die Gesetze und Vorschriften?

Ich schreibe es gern nochmal deutlich.
Wer *verbindliche Infos *zu Coronavorschriften sucht, wird *nur auf den offiziellen Behördenseiten* fündig.
Alles andere interssiert im rechtlichen Streitfall nämlich niemanden.


----------



## Mark-->HH (20. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Aufsatz aber hast du meine Beiträge überhaupt verstanden?



Moin und danke. Rieche ich da etwas unterschwellige Aggression? Uiuiui...
Na ja, einerlei.
Ich mache mir halt meistens Gedanken über das, was ich so von mir geben will, bevor ich in die Tasten haue... macht ja vielleicht Schule.
Klar habe ich die Beiträge gelesen und ich meine auch verstanden; aber die selbe Frage muss ich dir aber auch stellen:


SFVNOR schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> 
> Es gibt wohl Licht am Tunnel ?  Diese Info wurde heute (gestern) *per Email von DanWest an Mieter (auch ehemalige) per Email verteilt*. Ich habe mal gestöbert aber *das Auswärtige Amt (DE) oder die Dänische Einreisebehörde oder Visit Dänemark ist mit den Informationen noch nicht angepasst. Also Vorsicht ist geboten *!


Wo ist denn hier die Falschinformation? Was ist hier denn dubios?

Der Post wirkt keinesfalls desinformierend, wenn man *vorher *kenntlich macht, woher die Infos stammen. Es wird sogar Empfehlung zum Umgang gegeben.

Ich finde, du solltest den Leuten ihren Kopf zum Denken lassen. Was du hier für andere zu entscheiden möchtest, ist meines Erachtens nicht deine Aufgabe als Admin. Wenn du die Kennzeichnung nicht als eindeutig wahrnimmst, betrachte ich das mal als Einzelschicksal. SFVNOR hat die Quelle Preis gegeben U N D gewarnt (letzteres war in meinen Augen sogar unnötig).

Es stand doch nie zur Debatte, *wer *verbindliche Infos abgeben darf. Das ist etwas, was bei dir scheinbar nicht in den Kopf passt.

Es war eine Info von DanWest an seine Kunden. Nicht von der dänischen Regierung. Von DanWest. Ist doch nicht so schwer. 

Das impliziert für mich (ohne das Geschäftsgebahren von DanWest näher zu kennen) sicherlich auch potentielle Kunden, also z.B. mich. Offensichtlich nicht dich. Macht nix. Aber vielleicht andere Soweit zum Thema Relevanz.

Nochmal: es obliegt JEDEM SELBST, mit der Info etwas anzufangen und was er damit anfängt. Die Relevanz liegt im Auge des Betrachters, in meinem ist sie sogar unzweifelhaft. Die Info ist gekennzeichnet in Herkunft und Qualität. Wer den Post liest (sic!), muss Herkunft und Qualität erkennen. Wenn du schon dein juristisches Wissen hättest unterbringen wollen, hättest du ja ergänzen können, dass es lediglich um eine Meinung handelt (und dich dann bei deiner persönlichen Einschätzung ob der Qualität geschlossen halten). Stattdessen unterstellst du hier SFVNORs Post hier zusätzlich, dubiose Falschinfos zu verbreiten. Ist nicht die feine Englische... und auch ein wenig diffamierend.
So, fertig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2021)

Hahah...nein keine Sorge. Wirklich ein toller Aufsatz aber am Thema vorbei.  

Er hat sich selbst da reingeritten mit seiner Aussage als er die Möglichkeit einbezog, dass seine Infos vmtl. nicht den Tatsachen entsprechen.
Zitat:
_" Ich habe mal gestöbert aber das Auswärtige Amt (DE) oder die Dänische Einreisebehörde oder Visit Dänemark ist mit den Informationen noch nicht angepasst.* Also Vorsicht ist geboten !"*_

Wenn es neue Informationen/Vorschriften von Behördenseite gibt, werden diese auch dort zuerst veröffentlich.
Darum bat ich ihn:


Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann verbreite doch bitte solche "Informationen" hier nicht wenn sie nicht aus offiziellen/verlässlichen Quellen stammen!



Rechtliche Informationen(und solche waren es) nutzen den Lesern nur etwas wenn sie Fakt sind. Das war nach eigener Aussage von SFVNOR nicht der Fall(da abweichend von den Infos auf den Seiten der Behörden).

Solche Infos nutzen dem Leser, der in diesen (Corona)Zeiten nach rechtssicheren Infos aber gar nichts. Damit handelt er sich höchstens Ärger ein.

Nun verstanden ?

Alles Übrige, die Ferienhausvermietung betreffend, ist mir egal.


----------



## Mark-->HH (20. April 2021)

Drollig, aber das ist doch (mein) springender Punkt: Die Aussage ist keine seitens der Behörden - hier gibt es keine Übereinstimmung zwischen Aussagen von Regierung und DanWest --> = Vorsicht ist geboten. Genau meine Meinung. Hier gibt's nichts zu reiten... zum Reinreiten noch weniger.

Im Zankapfel-Post steht imho NICHTS von rechtlichen Verbindlichkeiten oder Information. Sondern ganz im Gegenteil. Keine Passung eben. 

So, auch egal - ich habe meine Meinung zu dieser Sache ja kundtun dürfen und wir kommen da wohl nicht zueinander - vielleicht bildet sich der eine oder andere ja daraufhin seine ganz persönliche Meinung dazu. Mehr muss m. E. nicht mehr gesagt werden.

Bleibt noch die andere Sache und bei der bleibe ich auf meinem Standpunkt hocken:
Ich finde Begriffe wie "dubios", "Falschmeldung" und "(Ir-)relevanz" in dem Bezug, in dem du sie gegenüber dem Member/dem Post des SFVNORs nutzt, in höchstem Maße unangebracht. Warum schrieb ich ja. 
Ich kenne SFVNOR nicht näher. Will sagen, ich spiele hier nicht für einen Bekannten den Rächer der Gerechten oder so. Für mich ist er an dieser Stelle ein Max Mustermann, der hier ungerechtfertigt  von außen/oben angeflammt, bzw. dessen Postdiffamiert wurde. Und dieses "von außen/oben" geht mir gegen den Strich, untereinander empfinde ich das noch anders. Ich vertrete die Auffassung, dass vor allem ein Admin genau auf seine eigene Wortwahl achten sollte, gerade wenn er einen anderen genau deswegen kritisiert. Sonst verfehlt er m.E. an der Stelle seinen Job.
Ich habe es mir nochmals durchgelesen und komme zu keinem anderen Schluss - das war für mich einfach daneben, da ungerechtfertigt und ich wollte nicht so einfach zum Tagesgeschäft übergehen. Ich bin mir einigermaßen sicher, dass es nicht nur mir so ging und nächstes Mal sagt jemand anderes etwas. Oder auch nicht. Wer weiß.

Ich hab es nun getan, von mir aus kann ein Korken drauf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. April 2021)

Mark-->HH schrieb:


> Im Zankapfel-Post steht imho NICHTS von rechtlichen Verbindlichkeiten oder Information.




Lies ihn dir nochmal durch.
In dem Post von SVFNOR stehen eine Menge rechtlich relevanter Hinweise, die aber nach seiner eigenen Aussage nicht mit denen der Behörden übereinstimmen.

Derlei (ich nenne es mal...) "News" finde ich irrelevant und da sie nicht aus offizieller Quelle stammen auch dubios.

Dir geht es aber nur darum aus mir böse Absicht zu unterstellen. Damit liegst du völlig daneben.
Meine Gründe hab ich dargelegt.
Ich halte nur die von behördlicher Seite kommenden Vorschriften für maßgeblich und erneuere meine Bitte:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dann verbreite doch bitte solche "Informationen" hier nicht wenn sie nicht aus offiziellen/verlässlichen Quellen stammen!



Der Rest dieser Scheindiskussion ist für mich ebenfalls  irrelevant.
Jeder hat seinen Standpunkt und ich kann damit gut leben.


----------



## Lajos1 (20. April 2021)

Hallo.

betrifft mich zwar nicht, da ich nicht nach Dänemark reise, aber im Moment schaue ich immer, wie es mit Österreich oder Slowenien aussieht. Da interessieren mich aber auch nur die höchst offiziellen Seiten der jeweiligen Regierungen. Was irgendwelche Veranstalter etc. dazu schreiben ist eben irrelevant und ganz einfach nicht wirklich brauchbar. Denn wenn es zum "Treffen" an der Grenze kommt, gelten bei den jeweiligen Grenzbeamten auch nur die offiziellen Anweisungen der Regierung, nach denen er eben zu handeln hat. Bevor ich mich ins Auto setzte und losfahre muss ich eben von offizieller Seite her wissen, was geht und was nicht. Alle anderem Infos sind bedeutungslos.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## DKNoob (20. April 2021)

naja danwest saugt sich das ja nicht aus den fingern. desweiteren  glaub ich das und es stand oben das es nur ein plan sei.pläne können umgeschmissen werden.deutschland wird am 21.4 eingestuft egal in welcher farbe der ampelregelung.wen man schon auf offizielle seiten verweist, sollte man diese auch hier posten.das ist die aufgabe der teamer und nicht der user.ihr lebt von den leuten hier auf dem board..also entspannt euch mal und hier gebe ich euch mal eine offizielle quelle. https://en.coronasmitte.dk/rules-and-regulations/entry-into-denmark ihr könnt auf coronasmitte.dk klicken .
es war mal ein klasse tröööt hier.geht aber langsam in die falsche richtung.und es muss mir jetzt keiner kommen die seite ist keine offizielle quelle..es ist die seite der dänischen polizei.  und die polizei regelt in dänemark die grenzen.


----------



## DKNoob (21. April 2021)

einteilung der länder in ampel farben.https://en.coronasmitte.dk/rules-and-regulations/entry-into-denmark/categorization-of-countries  deutschland ist in orange eingestuft worden.


----------



## eislander (22. April 2021)

Hallo Professor Tinca
wenn du so weitermachst mit deinen haarspalterischen " Rechthabereien " habe ich bald keine Lust mehr auf diese Seiten. die Aufgabe eines Admin ist doch nicht gutwillige Teilnehmer nieder zu machen sondern die Seiten sollen gefördert und in der groben Richtung gehalten werden. Nach einer ähnlichen Geschichte Anfang des Jahres hatten wir schon mal eine lange Sendepause.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## steffen78 (23. April 2021)

Es ist schon relevant was reiseanbieter für Infos raus geben, denn dadurch lässt sich vielleicht Geschäftspolitik erkennen und der Verbraucher kann überlegen ob er dies in seine Entscheidung zu buchen mit einfließen lässt. Und solange Quellenangaben vorhanden ist doch alles gut


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2021)

Ich hatte mich jetzt rausgehalten aber da ihr so gern falsch versteht......



steffen78 schrieb:


> Es ist schon relevant was reiseanbieter für Infos raus geben, denn dadurch lässt sich vielleicht Geschäftspolitik erkennen und der Verbraucher kann überlegen ob er dies in seine Entscheidung zu buchen mit einfließen lässt. Und solange Quellenangaben vorhanden ist doch alles gut


Ganz genau.
Die Infos zu Ferienhäusern und Urlaub habe ich auch nicht kritisiert.

Ich habe "Infos" zu Ein- und Ausreisebstimmungen kritisiert, die nicht aus offizieller/verlässlicher Quelle stammen und drum gebeten sich dabei auf die *rechtlich verbindlichen offiziellen Quellen* zu beschränken um keine Falschinformationen hier im Board zu verbreiten(besonders wenn man selbst weiß dass die Infos nicht mit den offiziellen übereinstimmen).

Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## DKNoob (23. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich jetzt rausgehalten aber da ihr so gern falsch versteht......
> 
> 
> Ganz genau.
> ...


Professor Tinca wenn du aber genau gelesen hättest .. steht ganz gross drüber.... es ist ein *plan* betonung liegt auf *plan* der noch nicht zu 100%beschlossen ist. die dänen werden alle 14 tage über die grenzen reden..und wer das alles letztes jahr zum sommer verfolgt hatte mit der öffnung .der weiss auch das die ferienhausanbieter und zeitungen wie zb der Nordschleswiger schneller waren mit der veröffentlichungen als die offiziellen seiten selber.... und siehe da es war alles richtig.man kann hier stundenlang weiter diskutieren ...fakt ist man kann als teamer auch mal eingestehen das man mal eventuell falsch lag .oder einfach mal die entwicklung abwarten wie sich so ein trööt entwickelt.dann könntest du immer noch mit einer offiziellen seite gegen halten..also leute entspannt euch freud euch auf die öffnung die vieleicht dieses jahr hoffe ich  statt finden wird.ich persöhnlich wurde dieses jahr schon 2 mal storniert...jo gibt schlimmeres im leben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. April 2021)

DKNoob schrieb:


> Professor Tinca wenn du aber genau gelesen hättest .. steht ganz gross drüber.... es ist ein *plan* betonung liegt auf *plan* der noch nicht zu 100%beschlossen ist.........



Genau.
Dann kann man doch auch warten bis es offizielle und rechtssichere Aussagen von den Behörden gibt, anstatt hier halbgare "Infos" zu posten.
Warum meine diesbezügliche Bitte solch eine Diskussion erzeugte, hat mich erstaunt.



DKNoob schrieb:


> ............... .oder einfach mal die entwicklung abwarten wie sich so ein trööt entwickelt.dann könntest du immer noch mit einer offiziellen seite gegen halten..



Ja. Abwarten bis es offizielle Neuigkeite gibt und dann posten ist doch genau das was sinnvoll gewesen wäre.



DKNoob schrieb:


> ..................also leute entspannt euch freud euch auf die öffnung die vieleicht dieses jahr hoffe ich  statt finden wird.ich persöhnlich wurde dieses jahr schon 2 mal storniert...jo gibt schlimmeres im leben.



Volle Zustimmung!


----------



## Mark-->HH (24. April 2021)

Also, ich begreife es immer noch nicht:

Der Thread wurde doch nicht umbenannt in "offizielle Statements der Regierungen und nur diese"? Man kann doch im Allgemeinen eine zum Thema passende Aussage im Forum zur Diskussion stellen. Warum darf man nicht darüber in Thread sprechen oder posten, was ein Ferienhausanbieter zu der momentanen Situation schreibt?
Der Wahrheitsgehalt wurde doch von Anfang an in Frage gestellt (vom Ersteller des Posts selbst). Zudem steht drin, dass es sich nicht um geltende Beschlüsse handelt und das haben offensichtlich mehrere erkannt.


DKNoob schrieb:


> [...] wenn du aber genau gelesen hättest .. steht ganz gross drüber.... es ist ein *plan* betonung liegt auf *plan* der noch nicht zu 100%beschlossen ist. [...]



Warum muss man seinen Mund zu einem Thema halten, bis die Regierung etwas sagt, wie zu unserem Lieblingsurlaubsziel eine Zugangsmöglichkeit eingerichtet wird? Ich begreife es nicht. Als ob man im Alltag auch nur die Pressekonferenz der Regierung im Fernsehen mitverfolgt und alle anderen Medien außen vor lässt. Empfinde ich persönlich als mega weltfremd. Bisher haben alle sich ihre Meinung noch selbst bilden können aus den Quellen ihres Vertrauens.


Mal abgesehen davon, das hier ist Post #45:


Armin0406 schrieb:


> Durchgesickerter Vertragsentwurf: Hier ist der vorläufige Plan für Sommerreisen !
> 
> Es gibt gute Nachrichten für Dänen mit einer verlassenen Farm in Schweden, ebenso wie die Test- und Isolationsanforderungen in einem vorläufigen Entwurf von Reiseplänen gelockert werden. Ein Abkommen über Reisen innerhalb und außerhalb Dänemarks für Frühling und Sommer steht kurz vor dem Abschluss. Aus einem durchgesickerten Vertragsentwurf, den TV 2 besitzt, geht unter anderem hervor, dass es gute Nachrichten für die Dänen gibt, die eine verlassenes Haus in Schweden haben oder einen Sommerurlaub im Ausland verbringen möchten. Im Vorentwurf wird vorgeschlagen, dass Dänen ab dem 21. April ohne Isolationsanforderungen frei auf die verlassenen Häuser in den nordischen Ländern reisen können, so wie Geschäftsreisende auch ohne vorherige Isolation zur Arbeit zurückkehren können.
> Die Wiedereröffnung der Reiseaktivitäten muss jedoch schrittweise und unter Berücksichtigung der aktuellen Koronasituation sowohl in Dänemark als auch in den umliegenden Ländern erfolgen. In dem Entwurf wird daher vorgeschlagen, die Kürzungen in Phasen vorzunehmen, die fortlaufend überprüft werden müssen. Plan in mehreren Phasen Am Dienstagnachmittag treffen sich die Regierung und die parlamentarischen Parteien und verhandeln weiter über den Plan für die Frühjahrs- und Sommerreisen. Daher können sich der Plan - und die Daten - nach den weiteren Verhandlungen ändern, aber hier sind die verschiedenen Phasen des vorläufigen Vertragsentwurfs:
> ...


SFVNORs Post #51, also nicht weit entfernt. Also, es mag ja sein, dass ich es überlesen habe. Aber hier wird ja auch nur eine dann wohl auch "dubiose" Quelle zitiert, nämlich TV2 ("TV 2 ist als staatliche Aktiengesellschaft organisiert, eine Privatisierung wurde seit 2001 wiederholt diskutiert, aber nie durchgeführt. Der Betrieb wird durch Werbeeinnahmen und Abonnentengebühren (Pay-TV) finanziert." Quelle: Wikipedia).  Aber genau genommen erzählt uns hier Armin0406, wie TV2 den Plan dargestellt hat. Stille Post quasi.
Also, wenn das mal nicht Fakenews, dubios, und überhaupt ist, weiß ich es auch nicht. (Armin0406: nicht missverstehen: danke für den Beitrag, ich wollte ironisch sein).
Aber hier kam keine Reaktion von oben. Natürlich nicht, warum auch. Es gibt ja auch nichts zu beanstanden. Einfach ne Info, kann man lesen und (nicht) glauben. Oder selbst nachgooglen. Genau wie bei #51.
Professor Tinca:  Ich finde immer noch, du versteigst dich da in einer Art Schäfertum uns "Schafen" gegenüber. Und das wurde für mich in deiner gewählten Wortwahl deutlich. Da ging es eindeutig von oben nach unten, in Wortwahl und Weisungsrichtung. Das fand ich ungerechtfertigt. Hatte ich schon erläutert.


DKNoob schrieb:


> ...fakt ist man kann als teamer auch mal eingestehen das man mal eventuell falsch lag...


Das sehe ich ganz genau so.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. April 2021)

Wir können über alles diskutieren. Dafür ist ein Forum ja da. 

Was ich schrieb war meine Meinung, keine Ansage.

Ich finde eben, dass man Infos nur posten sollte wenn sie den Lesern auch helfen.
Das tun sie aber nur wenn sie rechtssicher sind.
Das habe ich aber schon mehrfach geschrieben.

Wenn ihr das anders seht, steht es euch frei euch solche "Infos" auszutauschen. Ich habe den entsprechenden Beitrag von SFVNOR ja nicht gelöscht, sondern meine Ansicht dazu geschrieben. Ob die nun jeder gut findet oder nicht, ändert nichts daran.

Wie gesagt:



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Jeder hat seinen Standpunkt und ich kann damit gut leben.


----------



## Armin0406 (25. April 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wir können über alles diskutieren. Dafür ist ein Forum ja da.
> 
> Was ich schrieb war meine Meinung, keine Ansage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Armin0406 (25. April 2021)

Na dann will ich mal wieder  ................
Fejo.dk schreibt:
Urlaubsplanung in Corona-Zeiten​_Stand vom 15.04.21 20:00 Uhr_
Die Wichtigsten Fakten im Überblick:
Kann ich derzeit nach Dänemark einreisen?​Nein, Einreisen zu touristischen Zwecken sind derzeit nicht gestattet. Ausnahmen gelten für Bewohner aus Schleswig Holstein. Welche Test- und Quarantänepflichten für Reisende aus dieser Region bestehen, könnt ihr hier nachlesen.
Wann kann ich wieder nach Dänemark einreisen?​Dänemark hat zwar in diesen Tagen eine stufenweise Öffnung verkündet, diese ist jedoch geknüpft an die Inzidenzzahlen des Landes, aus dem ich einreisen möchte. So werden touristische Zwecke ab dem 14.05. wieder als Einreisegrund akzeptiert, die Einreise kann aber nur erfolgen, wenn die Inzidenz unter 50 liegt.
Eine Ausnahme gilt für Bewohner aus Schleswig Holstein. Unabhängig der Inzidenzzahl dürfen sie ab dem 14.05. einreisen und es gibt keine Quarantänepflicht mehr.
Erst mit dem Corona-Pass, dessen Ausstellung in Europa Ende Juni erwartet wird, soll Stand heute eine Einreise generell möglich werden. Dem Pass wird zu entnehmen sein, ob der Einreisende entweder geimpft, genesen oder negativ getestet wurde.
Wird eine Einreise auch ohne Corona-Pass möglich sein?​Dazu können wir derzeit keine Angaben machen.
Was gilt für meine Buchung im Frühjahr?​Fast alle Vermieter haben bereits ihre Kunden mit Anreise im April/Mai informiert und einen Gutschein angeboten. Ausnahmen kann es für Gäste aus Schleswig Holstein geben, da diesen unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen die Einreise möglich ist.
Ich möchte jetzt buchen, was muss ich beachten?​Welche Reisebeschränkungen ab dem Zeitpunkt deines Urlaubes bestehen werden, können wir nicht vorhersehen, aber dir sagen, was unsere größten Partner anbieten, um dir die Überlegungen etwas einfacher zu machen, schon.
Dancenter und Admiral Strand​Die Vermieter bieten für ausgewählte Häuser kostenfreie Stornierungen bis zu 15 Tage vor Anreise an. Siehst du einen der beiden Anbieternamen in der Beschreibung deines Wunschferienhauses, ruf uns an und wir prüfen gerne für dich, ob dies auch für dein Haus gilt.
Esmark​Möchtest du ein Haus von Esmark buchen, ist bis 90 Tage vor der Anreise eine Änderung des Reisetermins und des Mietobjektes gegen eine Gebühr von 75€ möglich.
Feriekompagniet Blavand​Bis 49 Tage vor deiner Anreise und gegen eine Gebühr von 55€ kannst du deine Buchung auf einen anderen Termin verschieben.
Novasol und Dansommer​Falls du ein Haus von diesem Anbieter buchen möchtest, einfach bei deiner Buchung das Sicherheitspaket PLUS für 19€ dazu bestellen und du kannst bei behördlichen Beschränkungen entweder von deutscher oder dänischer Seite, bis 30 Tage vor Anreise kostenfrei stornieren oder umbuchen.
Feriepartner​Mit seiner “Erweiterten Sicherheitsgarantie” sagt dieser Anbieter dir zu, dass du im Falle einer Grenzschließung seitens der Dänischen Behörden auf ein anderes Datum bis Ende 2022 umbuchen kannst.
Sonne und Strand​Dieser Vermieter bietet dir bereits jetzt die Garantie, dass du einen fünf Jahre gültigen Gutschein erhältst, falls du aufgrund einer Grenzschließung nicht anreisen kannst. Dies gilt nicht für Gäste aus Schleswig Holstein.
SJ Feriehusudlejning​Auch unser Partner im Norden Westjütlands garantiert dir bereits jetzt, dass du einen Gutschein erhältst, wenn die Grenzschließung deine Anreise verhindern sollte.
_Alle anderen Vermieter_ bieten in der Regel Umbuchungen gegen eine Gebühr an. Die genaue Frist dafür findest du in den Mietbedingungen.
Wie ist die derzeitige Lage in Dänemark?​In Dänemark gibt es einen konkreten Fahrplan für nationale Öffnungen. Diese werden eng angelehnt an den Impffortschritt, die Entwicklung des Impfpasses und ein außerdordentliches Testangebot, so dass unter Vorbehalt folgende Öffnungen geplant sind:
Bereits seit Mitte Februar gehen die Klassen 1 bis 4 wieder zur Schule; am 06. April sind die Jahrgänge bis zur achten Klasse mit einem Präsenzunterrichts-Anteil von 50% gefolgt. Sobald alle älteren Bürger und Risikopatienten über 50 Jahre geimpft sind, dürfen alle Schulen und Ausbildungsstätten wieder voll öffnen.
Mitte April öffnen Einzelhändler und Einkaufsszentren mit einer Fläche bis 15.000 qm, abhängig von den Inzidenzzahlen der jeweiligen Kommunen.
Ab dem 21. April sollen dann Shopingcenter über 15.000 qm folgen. Ein Besuch von Außengastronomie, Museen und Bibliotheken soll mit einem Corona Pass ebenfalls möglich sein. Und schon im Mai sollen Restaurants, Cafés, Kinos, Theater etc. folgen.
Bis zu 500.000 Tests sollen täglich der Bevölkerung zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
Aktuell sind 8,2 % der Bevölkerung durchgeimpft und 17,2 % haben die erste Impfe erhalten, wie man hier nachlesen kann (in Dänisch) , zusammen mehr sehr vielen anderen statistischen Informationen zur Corona-Lage in Dänemark und der Welt.
Nach oben scrollen

0211 - 5800 3060 
info@fejo.dk 
Chat


----------



## raxrue (29. April 2021)

Also Dännemark ist bei uns auf November gelegt...schauen wir mal was die Vorweihnachtsheringe zu uns meinen....sollte das ganze Coronnagedöns sich bis dahin nicht Gelegt haben werde ich auswandern...es giebt auch noch andere Leben wie in Europa...


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (30. April 2021)

...und nun wieder zu* Hvide Sande 2021* ....   die Webcam geht nicht.


----------



## raxrue (1. Mai 2021)

Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> ...und nun wieder zu* Hvide Sande 2021* .... die Webcam geht nicht.


wir sollen wohl nicht neidisch werden auf die wo dort Angeln dürfen......


----------



## angler1996 (1. Mai 2021)

die geht:






						Webcam from Denmark, Hvide Sande, West - Waves4You
					

Live Webcam from Denmark, Hvide Sande, West



					waves4you.com


----------



## anschmu (2. Mai 2021)

Kuddeldaddel schrieb:


> ...und nun wieder zu* Hvide Sande 2021* .... die Webcam geht nicht.


Jow , sollte schon Mitte April wieder laufen , scheint aber sehr schwierig zu sein eine Kamera online zu stellen !


----------



## raxrue (2. Mai 2021)

Wir wollen die vom Sportfisker Center weil man da besser sieht wie gefangen wird.....


----------



## fischflotz (3. Mai 2021)

Moin Leute, ich hoffe ich kann im Juni anreisen. Wohne in Schleswig Holstein und bin dann durchgeimpft.


----------



## anschmu (4. Mai 2021)

fischflotz schrieb:


> Moin Leute, ich hoffe ich kann im Juni anreisen. Wohne in Schleswig Holstein und bin dann durchgeimpft.


Jow , da hoffe ich mal mit . Dann werd ich im September auch reisen können .So langsam geht mir die ganze Chose auf den Sack


----------



## Armin0406 (7. Mai 2021)

Wir haben jetzt unseren Gutschein für Anfang September eingesetzt und hoffen daß es nicht der 3. vergebliche Versuch wird.  Meine Frau und ich werden gegen Mitte bzw. Anfang Juni die 2. Impfe haben, und wenn die Einreiseregeln dann bleiben wie jetzt sollte es wohl klappen. 
Hoffe Mal das dann hier in Forum auch wieder etwas mehr zu lesen ist. Habe aber das Gefühl das einige der Leute die sonst oft geschrieben haben keinen Bock mehr haben hier noch zu schreiben.


----------



## raxrue (7. Mai 2021)

anschmu schrieb:


> Jow , da hoffe ich mal mit . Dann werd ich im September auch reisen können .So langsam geht mir die ganze Chose auf den Sack


das ist das Gute bei Anglern...so Langsam....bei mir ist langsam Kernschmelze...


----------



## fischflotz (7. Mai 2021)

Wir haben mit esmark telefoniert. Sie meinen auch das es keine Probleme gibt. In Deutschland tut sich ja auch etwas für durchgeimpfte.
Ich nächste Woche Urlaub und werde Mal an die Ostsee fahren und testen ob die hornis schon da sind. Da kann ich denn schon Mal ein bisschen für hvide Sande üben.


----------



## anschmu (8. Mai 2021)

Armin0406 schrieb:


> Hoffe Mal das dann hier in Forum auch wieder etwas mehr zu lesen ist. Habe aber das Gefühl das einige der Leute die sonst oft geschrieben haben keinen Bock mehr haben hier noch zu schreiben.


Ich persönlich schreibe nur so viel wie nötig ,da von den mods jedes Wort auf die Gold Waage gelegt wird .Meinen thread führe ich auch nicht weiter


----------



## eislander (8. Mai 2021)

hallo anschmu
Du hast Recht, diese mods ändern das Forum mit ihrer Haarspalterei und Kleinkariertheit auf längere Sicht so das es bald uninteressant wird. Welch ein Unterschied gegenüber früher als es das aktivste Forum im Anglerbord war. Es fehlt auch Otto, aber den hätten sie wohl auch schon gesperrt wegen unangepaßter Äußerungen.


----------



## Mark-->HH (8. Mai 2021)

Es sind ja nicht nur die Mods. Man muss sich natürlich auch an die eigene Nase fassen. Wenn man nichts schreibt, kann man auch nüscht lesen... na gut, war ja auch in den letzten Monaten schwer mit Corona was über das Ausland zu berichten bzw. die billionenfach anderswo durchgekauten Kram braucht man hier ja nicht auch noch.
Mir geht's ja aber auch so, ich schreibe auch nicht sooo viel (auch ohne Corona), aber wartet mal ab: wenn ich erstmal wieder in DK bin, dann aber ...  
Ich muss allerdings noch bis Mitte Oktober warten...


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Mai 2021)

Manche Argumente kann ich nachvollziehen...


----------



## raxrue (9. Mai 2021)

anschmu schrieb:


> Ich persönlich schreibe nur so viel wie nötig ,da von den mods jedes Wort auf die Gold Waage gelegt wird .Meinen thread führe ich auch nicht weiter


Einig sind sich ja hier die Meisten...es reicht wenn die Fische runtergeputzt werden...


----------



## Michinew (9. Mai 2021)

Nix los in Hvide Sande, hat der Angelstore überhaupt noch auf?


----------



## Michael_05er (9. Mai 2021)

Armin0406 schrieb:


> Wir haben jetzt unseren Gutschein für Anfang September eingesetzt und hoffen daß es nicht der 3. vergebliche Versuch wird.  Meine Frau und ich werden gegen Mitte bzw. Anfang Juni die 2. Impfe haben, und wenn die Einreiseregeln dann bleiben wie jetzt sollte es wohl klappen.
> Hoffe Mal das dann hier in Forum auch wieder etwas mehr zu lesen ist. Habe aber das Gefühl das einige der Leute die sonst oft geschrieben haben keinen Bock mehr haben hier noch zu schreiben.


Im september wirds wohl voll, da ist der halbe thread vor Ort


----------



## Michinew (9. Mai 2021)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Im september wirds wohl voll, da ist der halbe thread vor Ort


Cool, es geht endlich wieder was!


----------



## raxrue (9. Mai 2021)

Cool ...du hast noch eine freie Meinungsäuserung??!!!...aber doch bitte nur nach den Regeln von anderen....


----------



## Michinew (9. Mai 2021)

raxrue schrieb:


> Cool ...du hast noch eine freie Meinungsäuserung??!!!...aber doch bitte nur nach den Regeln von anderen....


Was meinst Du?


----------



## raxrue (9. Mai 2021)

Schreib doch mal deine Meinung zu einem Thema...wenn du da an die Richtigen Blödföhne kommst weisst du was ich meine...und dewegen auch kaum noch was von mir...sorry...


----------



## Michinew (9. Mai 2021)

raxrue schrieb:


> Schreib doch mal deine Meinung zu einem Thema...wenn du da an die Richtigen Blödföhne kommst weisst du was ich meine...und dewegen auch kaum noch was von mir...sorry...


Da hast Du recht, leider! Ich kenne das auch


----------



## Armin0406 (10. Mai 2021)

Hat mal  jemand was von Otto gehört? Geht's ihm gut?  
I


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (10. Mai 2021)

Ne leider nicht, glaube aber auch nicht das er hier nochmal vorbeischaut. Nach 1,5 Jahren sollte man doch den Rechner angeschlossen haben.


----------



## Astacus74 (10. Mai 2021)

Was 1,5 Jaahre  ich glaubs ja nicht das das schon so lange her ist.

Gruß Frank


----------



## okram24 (10. Mai 2021)

Carsten Heidorn schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht, glaube aber auch nicht das er hier nochmal vorbeischaut. Nach 1,5 Jahren sollte man doch den Rechner angeschlossen haben.


Ich habe vor etwa einem Monat mit ihm telefoniert. Es geht ihm gut. Das Angeln oder das AB stehen zurzeit nicht so weit oben auf seiner Liste. Er renoviert immer noch sein Atelier in der neuen (alten) Heimat. Sein Rechner steht immer noch in DK und da kam er in letzter Zeit nicht hin. Wenn er wieder mehr Zeit hat, will er auch wieder versuchen sich hier einzuloggen.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (11. Mai 2021)

Hej Marko,
na da kann man ja mal hoffen das es nicht mehr so lange dauert


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Mai 2021)

Na schön zu hören das es ihm gut geht, dann wollen wir mal hoffen, das es dann hier mal wieder was von ihm zu lesen gibt

Gruß Frank


----------



## Toto2304 (12. Mai 2021)

Hab lange nichts geschrieben nur gelesen da man ja nicht wusste wie es weiter geht.
Meine Frau und ich haben letzten Freitag unsere 1. Impfe bekommen und am 11. Juni d-‚ die 2. Dosis.
Haben unseren Sommerurlaub  dieses Jahr aber erst im August und direkt mal nen Haus gebucht für ne Woche mehr ging leider nicht.

Dafür geht es im Oktober dann nochmal ne Woche hoch.


----------



## Mark-->HH (12. Mai 2021)

Mit August sagst du was. Ich hoffe noch darauf, dass ein Sommerwunder geschieht. Meine Frau fängt bald einen neuen Job an und kann dann ja eigentlich nicht gleich Urlaub nehmen. Aber ihr neuer Chef soll sehr arbeitnehmerfreundlich sein... Ich sitze ein wenig wie auf Kohlen. Irgendwie kurzfristig nochmal über die Grenze hüpfen... ach, das wär was...


----------



## HenningOL (12. Mai 2021)

Für uns wird es wohl kurz nach Pfingsten hoch gehen. Was meint ihr? Das Wetter war so kalt - sind die Heringe noch da oder die Hornhecht schon da?


----------



## Michinew (12. Mai 2021)

HenningOL schrieb:


> Für uns wird es wohl kurz nach Pfingsten hoch gehen. Was meint ihr? Das Wetter war so kalt - sind die Heringe noch da oder die Hornhecht schon da?


Ich denke da geht beides


----------



## Michael_05er (13. Mai 2021)

Bei uns steht es noch in den Sternen. Gebucht ist für Anfang September, das machen wir immer schon ein Jahr im voraus. Aber wenn ich bis Mitte Juli nicht den ersten Piks bekommen habe wirds wohl nix... Oder meine Frau fährt ohne mich...


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Mai 2021)

Na dann mal feste die Daumen gedrückt


----------



## Armin0406 (13. Mai 2021)

Ich denke es wird jetzt alles wieder etwas besser werden. Nach 3 Stornierungen wird's im September bestimmt was werden. Da jetzt auch die Quarantäne bei der Rückreise flachfällt und meine Frau und ich im Juni durchgeimpft sind dürfte es stand heute keine Probleme geben. Was mir jetzt sorgen macht ist eine Handgelenk OP die kommenden Mittwoch auf mich zukommt. Das Handgelenk wird versteift. Dann mindestens 6 Wochen Gips und dann noch eine OP wo die Drähte wieder raus müssen. Eigentlich müsste alles zeitlich passen, aber die Ärztin meinte schon das ich dieses Jahr wohl  Fische mehr fangen werde.  Ich werde ihr das Gegenteil beweisen.


----------



## raxrue (13. Mai 2021)

Armin0406 schrieb:


> Ich denke es wird jetzt alles wieder etwas besser werden. Nach 3 Stornierungen wird's im September bestimmt was werden. Da jetzt auch die Quarantäne bei der Rückreise flachfällt und meine Frau und ich im Juni durchgeimpft sind dürfte es stand heute keine Probleme geben. Was mir jetzt sorgen macht ist eine Handgelenk OP die kommenden Mittwoch auf mich zukommt. Das Handgelenk wird versteift. Dann mindestens 6 Wochen Gips und dann noch eine OP wo die Drähte wieder raus müssen. Eigentlich müsste alles zeitlich passen, aber die Ärztin meinte schon das ich dieses Jahr wohl  Fische mehr fangen werde.  Ich werde ihr das Gegenteil beweisen.


  Wenn du die Angelrute in den Gips reinstecken tust solltest du doch Stundenlang Ermüdungsfrei Fischen Können....


----------



## Armin0406 (13. Mai 2021)

Bis zum 4 September werde ich hoffentlich ohne Gips angeln können.  Was auf mich zukommt ist ein Kraftverlust von ca.70% und Beugung wird nur noch 10Grad in rechten Handgelenk betragen. Alles nicht so schön aber so wie jetzt kann es auch nicht weiter gehen. Die 2. OP wo die Drähte entfernt werden  ist das was mir etwas Sorgen macht. Sind gerade Mal knapp 4 Wochen bis zum Urlaubstermin.  Wird schon werden.


----------



## raxrue (13. Mai 2021)

Armin0406 schrieb:


> Bis zum 4 September werde ich hoffentlich ohne Gips angeln können.  Was auf mich zukommt ist ein Kraftverlust von ca.70% und Beugung wird nur noch 10Grad in rechten Handgelenk betragen. Alles nicht so schön aber so wie jetzt kann es auch nicht weiter gehen. Die 2. OP wo die Drähte entfernt werden  ist das was mir etwas Sorgen macht. Sind gerade Mal knapp 4 Wochen bis zum Urlaubstermin.  Wird schon werden.


Daumendrücken tuen wir da mal jetzt nicht ...wünschen dir aber alles Gute und schnelle Genesung...Heutzutage ist ja vieles in der Medizin schon unheimlich vortgeschritten so das solche Eingriffe immer Proplemfreier werden... also ruhig schon ein wenig aufs Fischen freuen...


----------



## eislander (13. Mai 2021)

Die Ferienhausvermieter  in Nordjüland haben gestern neue Regeln mit einigen Erleichterungen für Urlauber bekommen. Sie rechnen in Kürze mit weiteren Reduzierungen bei den Reise -Einschränkungen durch die Regierung.
Gruß   Eislander


----------



## rainzor (13. Mai 2021)

Und die Kulanz scheint auch vorbei zu sein.
Esmark hat auf seiner Seite jetzt einen Hinweis, mit dem sie das ganze Risiko auf den Urlauber abschieben.
Keine kostenlose Umbuchung und kein Gutschein mehr.
Also Vorsicht mit unbedachten Buchungen.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## anschmu (15. Mai 2021)

rainzor schrieb:


> Und die Kulanz scheint auch vorbei zu sein.
> Esmark hat auf seiner Seite jetzt einen Hinweis, mit dem sie das ganze Risiko auf den Urlauber abschieben.
> Keine kostenlose Umbuchung und kein Gutschein mehr.
> Also Vorsicht mit unbedachten Buchungen.
> ...


Moin . Esmark ist auch der einzigste Anbieter gewesen , der bis dato keine Gebühren verlangt hat. da finde ich es nur legitim , das Sie nun eine Umbuchungsgebühr verlangen . Bei anderen Anbietern sind viele Leute gut abgezockt worden . Bei Esmark kommen nun 75€ auf jeden zu , wennn er umbuchen muss . 
Aber ab sofort ist mit Impfung die Einreise aus nicht Risikogebieten , bis auf weiteres erlaubt . 
Ich habe für September gebucht und hoffe einreisen zu können . Man weiss ja nie , was das Jahr noch alles für Coviderreger bringt !
Also bis dahin , wir sehen uns in Dänemark 
Gruß an alle 
Andreas


----------



## Michinew (15. Mai 2021)

Hier der aktuelle Stand etwas erklärt:









						Dänemarkurlaub und Corona: Infos in der Übersicht | klitly – Der kleine Dänemark-Blog
					

Du willst nach Dänemark reisen und dich über die aktuellen Coronaregeln informieren? Hier sind alle wichtigen Informationen für dich zusammengefasst.




					klitly.de


----------



## Michinew (15. Mai 2021)

Die Einreise ist ja ziemlich klar, aber für die Rückkehr nach D muss anscheinend auch nahezu ein Formular ausfüllen?!?


----------



## rainzor (15. Mai 2021)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin . Esmark ist auch der einzigste Anbieter gewesen , der bis dato keine Gebühren verlangt hat. da finde ich es nur legitim , das Sie nun eine Umbuchungsgebühr verlangen . Bei anderen Anbietern sind viele Leute gut abgezockt worden . Bei Esmark kommen nun 75€ auf jeden zu , wennn er umbuchen muss .
> Aber ab sofort ist mit Impfung die Einreise aus nicht Risikogebieten , bis auf weiteres erlaubt .
> Ich habe für September gebucht und hoffe einreisen zu können . Man weiss ja nie , was das Jahr noch alles für Coviderreger bringt !
> Also bis dahin , wir sehen uns in Dänemark
> ...



Moin Andreas,

natürlich hast du Recht, dass Esmark bisher zu den kundenfreundlichsten und Kulantesten Anbietern gehörte.
Aber die neue Regelung ist trotzdem nicht in Ordnung. Allerdings gilt sie wohl nur für neue Buchungen.

Eine Umbuchung gegen Gebühr scheint nur noch bis zu 6 Wochen vor Reiseantritt möglich zu sein. Danach gar nicht mehr.
Und wenn dann die Grenze wieder kurzfristig geschlossen wird, gibt es auch keinen Gutschein mehr. Also Geld komplett weg. So hat wohl bisher nur Novasol gehandelt. Scheint aber mit dem dänischen Recht so vereinbar zu sein. 
Im Moment scheint sich die Lage ja zu entspannen, aber wer weiß schon, wie es nächsten Herbst aussieht.
Ich für meinen Teil werde nur noch extrem kurzfristig buchen. Besteht dann natürlich die Gefahr, dass alles weg ist.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## HenningOL (15. Mai 2021)

Und kaum ist die Grenze auf ist in Hvide Sande der Hafen voll mit Menschen


----------



## rainzor (15. Mai 2021)

Der war die letzten Wochenenden doch auch schon voll. Ich vermute, die Dänen haben die tourifreie Zeit mal richtig ausgekostet.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## Josten (15. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mit meinen Kollegen Ende Juni nach Hvide Sande auf den Campingplatz fahren wollen. Für uns als Schleswig-Holsteiner sollte es doch mit negativen Corona-Test kein Problem sein einzureisen oder?

Kann man Ende Juni dann auch schon Glück haben, dass Makrelen da sind? 
Wie wahrscheinlich sind Heringe und Hornhechte zu dem Zeitpunkt? Hornhechte denke ich werden da sein. Sind die Heringe dann schon weg?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Mai 2021)

@ Josten,
jetzt mal im Ernst als SH so eine Frage zu stellen, na ja. Da gibt es Infos ohne Ende zur Einreise als SH nach DK, selbst im Nordschaumagazin was SH kennt, wird das Thema immer wieder angesprochen und in den Landeszeitungen steht auch alles drin. Klar kannst Du als SH mit einem negativen CR Test seit Mittwoch nach DK einreisen.


----------



## Josten (15. Mai 2021)

Danke für die freundliche Antwort.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Mai 2021)

Jo gerne, was willst Du als Flensburger für eine Antwort erwarten ;-))


----------



## HenningOL (15. Mai 2021)

Josten schrieb:


> ich würde mit meinen Kollegen Ende Juni nach Hvide Sande auf den Campingplatz fahren wollen. Für uns als Schleswig-Holsteiner sollte es doch mit negativen Corona-Test kein Problem sein einzureisen oder?
> 
> Kann man Ende Juni dann auch schon Glück haben, dass Makrelen da sind?


Zur ersten Frage - wahrscheinlich ist das kein Problem 
Zur zweiten Frage - Es gibt einen Angelführer


			https://lystfiskerguiden.dk/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/LFG2019.pdf
		

Da drin ist ein Kalender mit wann welcher Fisch gefangen werden kann.
Darin sieht man das man Ende Juni mit Glück Markelen fangen kann.

Ist aber so eine Sache mit dem Glück 

Grüße
HenningOL


----------



## anschmu (16. Mai 2021)

rainzor schrieb:


> Moin Andreas,
> 
> natürlich hast du Recht, dass Esmark bisher zu den kundenfreundlichsten und Kulantesten Anbietern gehörte.
> Aber die neue Regelung ist trotzdem nicht in Ordnung. Allerdings gilt sie wohl nur für neue Buchungen.
> ...


Moin Rainer .
ist leider so . Ich habe vom April noch mal in den September umgebucht . Mal schauen ob es klappt , was ich sehr hoffe . Und werde die nächsten Buchungen auch sehr kurzfristig vornehmen . Leider werden wir in nächster Zeit alle ein bischen Umdenken mit dem Thema Auslands- wie auch Inlandsurlaub . 
Ich für meinen Teil werde wohl Dk im Auge behalten , aber mich mehr für Deutschland entscheiden , da ich lieber der einheimischen Wirtschaft helfe , als das Geld im Ausland auszugeben .
Gruß Andreas


----------



## SFVNOR (16. Mai 2021)

anschmu schrieb:


> Moin Rainer .
> ist leider so . Ich habe vom April noch mal in den September umgebucht . Mal schauen ob es klappt , was ich sehr hoffe . Und werde die nächsten Buchungen auch sehr kurzfristig vornehmen . Leider werden wir in nächster Zeit alle ein bischen Umdenken mit dem Thema Auslands- wie auch Inlandsurlaub .
> Ich für meinen Teil werde wohl Dk im Auge behalten , aber mich mehr für Deutschland entscheiden , da ich lieber der einheimischen Wirtschaft helfe , als das Geld im Ausland auszugeben .
> Gruß Andreas


Hi Andreas,
Wenn Du für Dich die Entscheidung getroffen hast deinen Urlaub wohl in DE zu verbringen so ist es natürlich absolut legitim und definitiv nicht verwerflich. 
Jeder wie gemocht und bevorzugt. 
Mein Reiseziel wird definitiv DK/ Langeland bleiben. Da bin ich seit ca. 20 Jahren gut aufgehoben und fühle mich in den 3 Wochen wohl und kann die Zeit genießen. Ich bin mir sehr sicher das ich als Schleswig-Holsteiner meinen Urlaub Ende Jul2021 für 3 Wochen antreten kann. Falls nicht (dann das 2te Jahr in Folge) habe ich schon einen Gutschein für 2022.
Gruß und ich drücke Dir die Daumen für September 2021,
Stefan


----------



## Armin0406 (16. Mai 2021)

Hallo. Ich denke auch das sehr viele nur noch kurzfristig buchen werden.  Das sauer verdiente Geld möchte keiner verlieren. Ich musste für dieses Jahr buchen da sonst mein Gutschein im Dezember verfallen wäre. Dann das Problem einen neuen gemeinsamen Urlaubstermin nach der Stornierung von Mai für mich und meine Frau zu finden. Gut, das meine firma mir da entgegen kam , sonst hätte sich das eh erledigt.Ich glaube zwar das es keine 4. Welle geben wird aber wenn die Mieter das Risiko praktisch allein tragen und es keinen Gutschein aus Kulanz geben wird  wenn es zu einer erneuten Grenzschließung kommen sollte, wäre ich auch sehr vorsichtig mit einer langfristigen Buchung. Die andere Seite ist das die Auswahl an Häusern die infrage kommen sehr gering ist. Viele Häuser sind schon vermietet.
Ich hatte Anfang Mai für den 4 September gebucht. Da ich durch den Gutschein an Esmark gebunden war standen für uns in unserer Preisklasse, Wunschort, Reisezeit und 2 Hunden nur 2 Häuser zur Auswahl. Und auch da musste ich ich noch fast 200 Euro draufpacken.  Da für uns seit 30 Jahren nur DK infrage kommt werde ich aber nicht wie sonst immer schon 1 Jahr im vorraus buchen. Wenn,dann wird es eine kurzfristige Buchung werden.


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Mai 2021)

Josten schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich würde mit meinen Kollegen Ende Juni nach Hvide Sande auf den Campingplatz fahren wollen. Für uns als Schleswig-Holsteiner sollte es doch mit negativen Corona-Test kein Problem sein einzureisen oder?
> 
> ...


Mein letzter Juni-Urlaub ist schon einige Jahre her. Ich würde aber durchaus mit Heringen rechnen. Hornis sowieso. Wenn das Wetter da oben so eklig ist wie hier wirds mit Makrele aber eher schwierig. 


Armin0406 schrieb:


> Hallo. Ich denke auch das sehr viele nur noch kurzfristig buchen werden.  Das sauer verdiente Geld möchte keiner verlieren. Ich musste für dieses Jahr buchen da sonst mein Gutschein im Dezember verfallen wäre. Dann das Problem einen neuen gemeinsamen Urlaubstermin nach der Stornierung von Mai für mich und meine Frau zu finden. Gut, das meine firma mir da entgegen kam , sonst hätte sich das eh erledigt.Ich glaube zwar das es keine 4. Welle geben wird aber wenn die Mieter das Risiko praktisch allein tragen und es keinen Gutschein aus Kulanz geben wird  wenn es zu einer erneuten Grenzschließung kommen sollte, wäre ich auch sehr vorsichtig mit einer langfristigen Buchung. Die andere Seite ist das die Auswahl an Häusern die infrage kommen sehr gering ist. Viele Häuser sind schon vermietet.
> Ich hatte Anfang Mai für den 4 September gebucht. Da ich durch den Gutschein an Esmark gebunden war standen für uns in unserer Preisklasse, Wunschort, Reisezeit und 2 Hunden nur 2 Häuser zur Auswahl. Und auch da musste ich ich noch fast 200 Euro draufpacken.  Da für uns seit 30 Jahren nur DK infrage kommt werde ich aber nicht wie sonst immer schon 1 Jahr im vorraus buchen. Wenn,dann wird es eine kurzfristige Buchung werden.


Mit vier Hunden wirds bei uns noch früher eng. Wir buchen immer im September für das Folgejahr. Kurzfristig ist da nix zu machen. Aber erstmal schauen, dass dieses Jahr klappt. Auch 04.09. In Argab.


----------



## SFVNOR (17. Mai 2021)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Mein letzter Juni-Urlaub ist schon einige Jahre her. Ich würde aber durchaus mit Heringen rechnen. Hornis sowieso. Wenn das Wetter da oben so eklig ist wie hier wirds mit Makrele aber eher schwierig.
> 
> Mit vier Hunden wirds bei uns noch früher eng. Wir buchen immer im September für das Folgejahr. Kurzfristig ist da nix zu machen. Aber erstmal schauen, dass dieses Jahr klappt. Auch 04.09. In Argab.


Michael_05er 
Nun ja, da kannst Du ja schon mal froh sein das Du überhaupt noch ein Haus findest die Haustiere *ohne *Anfrage zulassen. Gleich aber *4* Hunde ? Das Haus würde ich ums verrecken nicht mehr mieten wollen und wenn noch so günstig angeboten wird. 
Hmm, wird wohl teuer für Dich weil bei der Einresie nach DK Impfpässe incl. Chip für *jedes* Tier (Wirbeltier) vorgeschrieben ist und wenn diese Nachweise nicht vorliegt kann die Einreise restriktiv verweigert werden.
Das nennt man Seuchenschutz und da kennt DK keine Gnade. 

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen und Gruß,

Stefan


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (17. Mai 2021)

Oh da schreibt ja ein richtiger Hundefreund, ich würde lieber ein Haus buchen wo Hunde erlaubt sind als eins in dem Raucher waren. Aber so hat halt jeder seine Vorlieben. Mag bei uns auch daran liegen das wir einen Hund haben
Warum sollte es teuer werden, jeder normale Hundehalter lässt sein Tier sowieso mit den vorgeschriebenen Sachen impfen.
So jetzt aber erstmal über Pfingsten ohne Quarantäne nach DK.
Hg Carsten


----------



## DKNoob (17. Mai 2021)

jetzt sind es wieder die tierbesitzer  schuld... junge junge noch nie soviel blödsinn gelesen.die leute mieten häuser was für hunde/tiere zugelassen sind
..und jeder tier besitzer der nach dk fährt.... liebt seine tiere und zahlt sogar mehr fürs haus.und von der einreise mal abgesehen...die wissen was für impfen jedes tier brauch.. gechipt sein muss und den blauen impf eu ausweis braucht..aber das geht mittlerweise hier zu weit. lohnt sich einfach nicht mehr. es war mal ein klasse trööt hier genauso wie der forellen trööt. es gibt leider menschen  den das mit dem corona zu kopf steigt.


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Mai 2021)

Huch, was ist denn jetzt passiert? Wir fragen natürlich vorher an wegen der Meute. Esmark war da sehr hilfsbereit und hat uns sogar Häuser vorgeschlagen, die wir mit 5 Hunden buchen könnten. Jetzt sind es nur noch vier   
Der Aufpreis liegt in der Regel bei 28 Euro pro Hund ab dem dritten Vierbeiner. Und die Endreinigung muss mit gebucht werden, aber das machen wir ohnehin. Geimpft sind die Hundis alle, die Impfpässe wollte noch nie jemand sehen. Diesmal werden wohl zumindest unsere kontrolliert  Gechippt sind wir nicht, nur die Hunde. Ansonsten achten wir auf eher robuste Häuser. Fliesen statt Teppich, nicht unbedingt alles in weiß, halt kein Schick-Micki. Im September kommt man da mit nem tausender auf 14 Tage hin.
Grüße, Michael 
Grüße, Michael


----------



## Mark-->HH (18. Mai 2021)

... wie immer kommt es auf den Menschen am anderen Ende der Leine an. Und auf den, der die Endreinigung vollzieht. Wir treffen meist auf Häuser, die von der Sauberkeit her in Ordnung sind. Und wir achten bei der Auswahl des Domizils ähnlich wie Michael auf bestimmte Details. Wir hatten mal sauberere Häuser, mal weniger saubere. Aber das kommt m.E. nicht auf die Menge der Hunde pro Woche an, sondern eben wie mit dem Haus umgegangen wird und vor allem wer für die Sauberkeit verantwortlich ist. Denn wir hatten in den letzten 10 -12 Jahren mehr Haare in der Dusche und auf Matratzen als Hundehaare auf der Couch... das hat mit den Hunden weniger was zu tun.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (18. Mai 2021)

Moin,
eigentlich verstehe ich die ganze Diskussion hier nicht. Jeder hat doch die Möglichkeit bei der Auswahl des Hauses der freien Wahl. Die Anbieter schreiben doch in den Ausschreibungen ob das Haus mit oder ohne Hund gemietet werden kann. Da ein Hund ein Familienmitglied ist, kommt der natürlich mit in den Urlaub und nicht in die Pension. Die Kinder werden ja auch nicht zum Urlaubsbeginn in die Betreuung gebracht. Tja und was die Endreinigung betrifft, gibt es ja fast keine Häuser mehr in der heutigen Zeit die man ohne Endreinigung buchen kann.


----------



## SFVNOR (18. Mai 2021)

Upps und sorry. Ich wollte in keiner Weise den Hundebesitzern auf den Schlips treten  Wenn ich es dennoch getan habe so kann ich mich nur dafür entschuldigen.
Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Seeigel21 (18. Mai 2021)

Ich selber habe keinen Hund aber die Aussage nie ein Haus zu mieten, welches vorher einen Hund beherbergt hat finde ich schon selbstsam, Vieleicht hat der jenige ja auch etwas, was andere davon abhalten würde ein Haus zu mieten in dem er gewohnt hat! Wir haben Freunde die einen Hund haben, der mir die ganze Zeit nicht von der Seite weicht. Solch ein Tier gibt einem mehr als mancher Mensch!


----------



## anschmu (18. Mai 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> eigentlich verstehe ich die ganze Diskussion hier nicht. Jeder hat doch die Möglichkeit bei der Auswahl des Hauses der freien Wahl. Die Anbieter schreiben doch in den Ausschreibungen ob das Haus mit oder ohne Hund gemietet werden kann. Da ein Hund ein Familienmitglied ist, kommt der natürlich mit in den Urlaub und nicht in die Pension. Die Kinder werden ja auch nicht zum Urlaubsbeginn in die Betreuung gebracht. Tja und was die Endreinigung betrifft, gibt es ja fast keine Häuser mehr in der heutigen Zeit die man ohne Endreinigung buchen kann.


Moin ,das mit den Kindern in die Betreuung zu geben ist ne tolle Geschäftsidee .Ich glaub ich werde die mal aufgreifen .
,


----------



## zander67 (18. Mai 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> eigentlich verstehe ich die ganze Diskussion hier nicht. Jeder hat doch die Möglichkeit bei der Auswahl des Hauses der freien Wahl. Die Anbieter schreiben doch in den Ausschreibungen ob das Haus mit oder ohne Hund gemietet werden kann. Da ein Hund ein Familienmitglied ist, kommt der natürlich mit in den Urlaub und nicht in die Pension. Die Kinder werden ja auch nicht zum Urlaubsbeginn in die Betreuung gebracht. Tja und was die Endreinigung betrifft, gibt es ja fast keine Häuser mehr in der heutigen Zeit die man ohne Endreinigung buchen kann.


Keine Ahnung wo Du schaust oder ob ich Dich falsch verstanden habe, aber bei Novasol kann ich fast jedes Haus ohne Endreinigung buchen,
muss ich dann halt selber machen oder extra bezahlen.


----------



## anschmu (18. Mai 2021)

zander67 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo Du schaust oder ob ich Dich falsch verstanden habe, aber bei Novasol kann ich fast jedes Haus ohne Endreinigung buchen,
> muss ich dann halt selber machen oder extra bezahlen.


Bei esmark auch ,oder es ist im Preis schon drin


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (18. Mai 2021)

zander67 
die letzten beiden Häuser die ich bei Novasol gebucht habe  war die Endreinigung mit drin, da gab es keine Kompromisse.


----------



## Mark-->HH (19. Mai 2021)

... obwohl das mit den Kindern mal zu prüfen wäre...    
Nein, im Ernst: hast natürlich recht. Wie schon gesagt, Menschen können auch ohne Hund wunderbar wie die Schweine leben, die Anzahl der Hunde ist m.E. nicht wirklich ein Indikator für die Sauberkeit eines Hauses. Mag sein, dass es sich schneller abwohnt (Kratzer etc.), aber selbst das würde ich nicht zwingend unterschreiben.

Vor 25 Jahren sind wir mit einer Horde Gleichaltriger in DK eingefallen und haben dort eine Woche gefeiert. Es gab wohl die eine oder andere Kanne Bier und wir haben uns wirklich beste Mühe gegeben, das Haus am Ende wieder ordentlich zu bekommen. Trotzdem behaupte ich mal, dass nach so einer Woche nicht nur meine Leber um Jahre gealtert ist. Und das haben wir ganz ohne Haustiere geschafft!  Es waren halt 8-10 Leute pro Haus. Ich glaube, an solche Hallodris wie uns damals vermieten die Betreiber gar nicht mehr - zu Recht rückblickend.


----------



## Navi Guide (22. Mai 2021)

Hallo in der Runde...fahre dieses Jahr auch das erste mal in den Sommerferien nach Hvide Sande..meine Frage ist was ich dann wo fangen könnte und ganz wichtig was sollte ich für eine Währung mitnehmen...ich habe vorab gelesen das man in Touristenorten auch in Euro bezahlen kann aber viele Orte auch nur DKK annehmen und Euro verweigern können...ich bräuchte da bitte genaue Info da ich sonst hier Dänische Kronen an meiner Bank bestellen müsste...LG Navi Guide!


----------



## jürgeng. (22. Mai 2021)

Hallo,
wir machen das mit dem Geld seit ewigen Zeiten so, dass wir bei Durchfahrt von Noerre Nebel direkt am Geldautomaten das erste Dänische Geld holen. Wir holen immer gleich größere Beträge (3.000 DKK -~400€), weil unsere Bank bei jeder Fremdwährungsnutzung eine pauschale Gebühr von 7,50€ berechnet. Dann zahlen wir in DK alles cash, eben weil jede Kartenzahlung bei uns die Fremdwährungsaufschläge nach sich zieht. Was dann übrigbleibt an Konen liegt zu Hause für das nächste Jahr, denn auch Rückzahlungen kosten wieder Bankgebühren.
Ja, man kann z.B. auch an Automaten-Tankstellen mit € bezahlen, haben wir auch schon gemacht, aber der Umtauschkurs ist halt schlechter als der offizielle, das sollte man nur wissen.
Diverse Geschäfte tauschen auch € gegen DKK, weisen dabei auch den Wechselkurs aus, da muss man sehen, ob man das machen will. Das ist sinniger, als einzelne Einkäufe mit € zu bezahlen. Auch wenn man in € bezahlen kann, muss man sich fragen, ob sich das für sich selbst lohnt.

Gruß und schönen Urlaub
Jürgen


----------



## jürgeng. (22. Mai 2021)

Noerre Nebel liegt an der Straße 181 Richtung Norden/Hvide Sande und da muss man sowieso durch.
Die Geldautomaten gibt es gleich direkt an der Hauptstraße gegenüber des Supermarktes von Super Brugsen und ca. 200m weiter auf der gleichen Straßenseite.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Mark-->HH (22. Mai 2021)

Navi Guide schrieb:


> Hallo in der Runde...fahre dieses Jahr auch das erste mal in den Sommerferien nach Hvide Sande..meine Frage ist was ich dann wo fangen könnte und ganz wichtig was sollte ich für eine Währung mitnehmen...ich habe vorab gelesen das man in Touristenorten auch in Euro bezahlen kann aber viele Orte auch nur DKK annehmen und Euro verweigern können...ich bräuchte da bitte genaue Info da ich sonst hier Dänische Kronen an meiner Bank bestellen müsste...LG Navi Guide!


Wir nehmen seit Ewigkeiten keine Kronen mehr mit. Unsere EC-Karten können V-Pay, ich hab noch eine Kreditkarte (Visa), ein paar Euros so zum Verklingeln and der Hotdog-Bude und das war's. So ausgerüstet hatte ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie Probleme und eigentlich soll man ja nie nie sagen...
Geld getauscht habe ich das letzte Mal so gegen 2008...


----------



## SFVNOR (22. Mai 2021)

Mark-->HH schrieb:


> Wir nehmen seit Ewigkeiten keine Kronen mehr mit. Unsere EC-Karten können V-Pay, ich hab noch eine Kreditkarte (Visa), ein paar Euros so zum Verklingeln and der Hotdog-Bude und das war's. So ausgerüstet hatte ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie Probleme und eigentlich soll man ja nie nie sagen...
> Geld getauscht habe ich das letzte Mal so gegen 2008...


Ich hole mir immer nur die Kronen am Geldautomaten in DK und zahle auch in Kronen ob nun beim Köbmand, in der Bagerie, im Angelgeschäft, im Restaurant oder am HotDog-Stand.  
Wenn dann am Ende des Urlaubes etwas übrig bleibt so hat man schon etwas Cash für den nächsten DK-Urlaub. 
An der Tanke immer mit EC-Karte oder Mastercard. Falls man mit EURO zahlt bekommt man in der Regel nur DK-Kronen zurück. (meine Erfahrung auf LL)
Zur Sicherheit ist natürlich immer eine gewisse Summe von EURO dabei


----------



## Navi Guide (22. Mai 2021)

Vielen Dank...dann weiss ich wie ich handeln muss ...werde mir dann auch Kronen am Automaten ziehen...das mit den teuren Gebühren hatte ich nämlich auch schon gelesen das man höhere Beträge abheben soll...vielen Dank für eure Infos und die Urlaudswünsche...ich hoffe das es dieses Jahr klappt da der Urlaub schon von letztem Jahr leider verschoben werden müsste...eine Frage hätte ich dann noch...ich komme aus dem Münsterland also NRW...wie lange dauert so ca die Fahrt...je nachdem ist klar wie oft man Pause macht aber so im Durchschnitt? LG Navi Guide


----------



## Hecht100+ (22. Mai 2021)

Kommt natürlich auf den Verkehr an und wo du im Münsterland bist, gehe mal von Dülmen aus, liegt so etwa in der Mitte. 
Bis  hinter Osnabrück  ca 1 Stunde
Bis Bremen oder dahinter 2 Stunden
Bis Hamburg und dahinter  3 Stunden
Bis  Flensburg ca. 4 Stunden
Bis vor Kolding ca 5 Stunden 
Dann  über Varde Rest Landstraße, ich tippe, in 7 Stunden solltet ihr da sein. Kommt natürlich auf deinen rechten Fuß an.


----------



## jürgeng. (22. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

wir kommen aus der Osnabrücker Ecke. Für uns sind es bis Hvide Sande ca. 600 km. Das ist auch ohne zu rasen, wenn der Verkehr einigermaßen flüssig bleibt, für uns in 6h zu machen. Wir haben auch schon deutlich mehr gebraucht bei Unfällen etc.(aber auch schon deutlich weniger am Sonntagmorgen , da war halt nichts los)
Wir machen die erste kleine Pause hinter HH, dann die erste längere Pause an der ersten Tanke hinter Kolding auf der E20.
Ich kann nur raten, in den Sommerferien spätestens um ca. 06:00 loszufahren, dann seid ihr bei guten Bedingungen rd. 09:00 durch den Elbtunnel durch. In DK wird es sowieso absolut entspannt zu fahren. Freunde von uns sind mal erst um 09:00 in Lengerich losgefahren und durften sich dann rd. 10h auf der Autobahn die anderen Autos anschauen, es gibt schöneres.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Navi Guide (22. Mai 2021)

@ Hecht100+ da liegst Du nicht so ganz falsch...dann hab ich da auch schon mal wertvolle Info zwecks Verkehr....Danke schön...LG aus dem Münsterland


----------



## SFVNOR (22. Mai 2021)

jürgeng. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir kommen aus der Osnabrücker Ecke. Für uns sind es bis Hvide Sande ca. 600 km. Das ist auch ohne zu rasen, wenn der Verkehr einigermaßen flüssig bleibt, für uns in 6h zu machen. Wir haben auch schon deutlich mehr gebraucht bei Unfällen etc.(aber auch schon deutlich weniger am Sonntagmorgen , da war halt nichts los)
> Wir machen die erste kleine Pause hinter HH, dann die erste längere Pause an der ersten Tanke hinter Kolding auf der E20.
> ...


Es ist natürlich immer schwierig den Weg nach DK zu planen aber je weiter weg von der Grenze in DK wird es schwieriger um einigermaßen staufrei durch die Grenze zu kommen. Alles ab 07:00 kann es schon zu Wartezeiten kommen weil viele Reisende die erforderlichen Dokumente nicht bereit halten oder die LKW's die Spuren blockieren.
Mein Tip, seid an der Grenze zu DK so gegen 06:00 - 07:00, habt 2 Fahrer am Start, dann eine ausgiebige Pause auf einem guten Rasthof und dann relaxed zum Ferienort mit der Hausübergabe die in der Regel erst um 16:00 stattfindet
Ich starte immer um 05:00 von Norderstedt)  ca. 160 KM zur Grenze nach DK und hatte da auch schon Wartezeiten. 
Hee, wir haben Urlaub und sind nicht auf der Flucht, oder ?


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (23. Mai 2021)

Von mir zu Hause aus Neumünster ist es ja ein Katzensprung bis zur dänischen Grenze. Die Erfahrung zeigt aber um so früher Mann los fährt, um so größer ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht im Stau zu stehen und wenn Mann dann den Grenzbalken passiert hat, geht es in den Tiefenentspannungsmodus. Sofort wird das Autofahren chillig und absolut stressfrei. Meistens fischen wir dann bis zum Sommerhausschlüsselempfang, so wird es schon seit Jahren von uns praktiziert. Wenn es dann zurück geht, machen wir das dann so das wir Freitags am späten Nachmittag zurück düsen. Ist genauso entspannt, zum einem schart Mann Freitags eh nur noch mit den Hufen, frei nach dem Motto " wenn Pferde den Stall riechen, werden Sie wild" und zum anderen spart man sich am Samstag den Rückstau. Ja und was das bezahlen betrifft, wird nur mit vorher gewechselten DK bezahlt.


----------



## anschmu (23. Mai 2021)

Moin  . Also ich habe in den letzten Jahren die Erfahrung gemacht , wenn du bis 8.00h durch den Elbtunnel bist , läuft der Rest . Grenze in DK meist über die Lkwspur geht schneller , da diese halt Auto fahren können . bei Esmark kurz geschaut , wann das Haus frei wird und dann ab zum einkaufen . Umtausch nur noch das nötigste . Bezahlt meist nur noch mit Karte . Hab manchmal das Gefühl , das man in DK und dem Rest des Nordens bei Barzahlung zu den Aussätzigen gezählt wird .


----------



## seatrout61 (23. Mai 2021)

Dein Gefühl trügt dich nicht, in Scandinavien ist es schon seit Jahren üblich selbst Kleinstbeträge (Wert unter 1€) mit ner Bezahl-App bzw. Karte zu bezahlen...in Schweden gibt es Läden/Supermärkte, die überhaupt gar kein Bargeld mehr akzeptieren (steht dann aber draussen dran)...in DEU (noch) unvorstellbar...

Ob man nun Fremdwährung hier oder vor Ort tauscht, mit Kredit- oder EC-karte bezahlt...es kostet überall Gebühren...die Frage ist dann halt nur noch, wieviel.


----------



## SFVNOR (23. Mai 2021)

seatrout61 schrieb:


> Dein Gefühl trügt dich nicht, in Scandinavien ist es schon seit Jahren üblich selbst Kleinstbeträge (Wert unter 1€) mit ner Bezahl-App bzw. Karte zu bezahlen...in Schweden gibt es Läden/Supermärkte, die überhaupt gar kein Bargeld mehr akzeptieren (steht dann aber draussen dran)...in DEU (noch) unvorstellbar...
> 
> Ob man nun Fremdwährung hier oder vor Ort tauscht, mit Kredit- oder EC-karte bezahlt...es kostet überall Gebühren...die Frage ist dann halt nur noch, wieviel.


Sorry, aber viele Banken in DE erlauben (AGB's) nur eine bestimmte Anzahl von Buchungen via EC-Karte im Monat (incl. im Ausland getätigt) und wenn die Anzahl der Buchungen überschritten ist so wird es wesentlich teurer für den Karteninhaber möglich.
Ich bezahle dann doch lieber meinen Lolli, meinen Hotog, das Bier im Hafen bar in DK-Kronen. Na egal, wie jeder möchte.


----------



## Der Deichgraf (23. Mai 2021)

Moin Boardies, heut hat übrigens der Godfather des HS Thread Geburtstag. Deshalb platziere hier mal eine Torte  für ihn.


----------



## eislander (23. Mai 2021)

ein guter Platz für eine Pause ist auch der Skandi Park in Flensburg Harrislee direkt neben der Autobahn. Abfahrt Harrislee/ Flensburg, dann 500 m Richtung Niebüll. Dort ist auch ein sehr gut sortierter Angelladen der gute Wattwürmer und Ringler hat. Im Laden gibt es einen ordentlichen Imbiss und ein großes Dänisches Sortiment.  Eislander


----------



## okram24 (24. Mai 2021)

Der Deichgraf schrieb:


> Moin Boardies, heut hat übrigens der Godfather des HS Thread Geburtstag. Deshalb platziere hier mal eine Torte  für ihn.


Ja, ich habe gestern mit ihm telefoniert.
Es geht ihm gut und er will in den nächsten Wochen seinen restlichen Hausrat aus DK holen und einen Internetanschluss beantragen. Also besteht noch Hoffnung, dass er sich noch in diesem Jahr hier zurück meldet!


----------



## Mark-->HH (25. Mai 2021)

Dann erstmal alles Gute nachträglich für Otto! 

Wir starten in Buxtehude und müssen wie viele andere zusehen, dass wir durchs Nadelöhr Elbtunnel kommen. 09:00 Uhr wurde schon gesagt und das sehe ich auch so. Um 10:00 stand ich gefühlt manchmal dann schon in meinem eigenen Carport am Stauende...
Was die Kartenzahlung angeht: wie gesagt, ein bisschen Bargeld habe ich auch mit, aber eben Euros. Die werden im Wechselgeld zu DKK und das reicht meist für den ganzen Urlaub. Die Angelseen bezahle ich mit €, den Rest mit Karte. Hatte nie Probleme mit der EC-Karte - kann aber natürlich auch nur Glück gewesen sein...


----------



## fischflotz (25. Mai 2021)

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich für Otto.

Am 5.6. geht es für mich los. Endlich wieder Hvyde Sande.
Ich nehme alles mit für Brandung, Hering und Hornhecht. Mal sehen was geht. Und wenn am Meer/Hafen nichts geht, dann geh ich an den Fjord.


----------



## anschmu (25. Mai 2021)

fischflotz schrieb:


> Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich für Otto.
> 
> Am 5.6. geht es für mich los. Endlich wieder Hvyde Sande.
> Ich nehme alles mit für Brandung, Hering und Hornhecht. Mal sehen was geht. Und wenn am Meer/Hafen nichts geht, dann geh ich an den Fjord.


Moin , lass noch was drin für mich im September . Wünsche dir tolle Fänge !!!


----------



## frankyboy (26. Mai 2021)

Moin , Hivde Sande über Pfingsten , war super, nur das Wetter war sehr rau Regen und sehr starker Wind der Wohnwagen hat gewackelt . Die Heringe sind noch da und der Horhecht läuft sehr gut und echte Granaten. Der Angelladen hat alles was das Herz begehrt und immer einen guten Tip auf Lager.
Wünsche Euch auch viel Glück und Spaß in Hivde Sande.


----------



## prinz1980 (26. Mai 2021)

Na das hört sich doch alles sehr gut an,
ich bin ab 31.5. oben und werde berichten, denke das der Hering immer noch ganz gut gehen wird, bis jetzt war es ja auch noch nicht super warm, und der Hornie sowieso!
Brandung geht immer was....


----------



## Tim1983 (27. Mai 2021)

frankyboy schrieb:


> Moin , Hivde Sande über Pfingsten , war super, nur das Wetter war sehr rau Regen und sehr starker Wind der Wohnwagen hat gewackelt . Die Heringe sind noch da und der Horhecht läuft sehr gut und echte Granaten. Der Angelladen hat alles was das Herz begehrt und immer einen guten Tip auf Lager.
> Wünsche Euch auch viel Glück und Spaß in Hivde Sande.


Hey frankyboy
Wie war es von den Touris her, war es sehr voll in Hvide Sande? Wie hast du es für dich wahrgenommen?

Schöne Grüße 
Tim


----------



## frankyboy (27. Mai 2021)

Hallo Tim 1983,
also Touris waren sehr wenige . Du hast gemerkt das Corona alles ausgebremst hat. Platz ohne ende am Haven ,an den Angelplätzen .Selbst auf dem Campingplatz 
es sind mehr Dänen unterwegs .
LG


----------



## Tim1983 (27. Mai 2021)

frankyboy schrieb:


> Hallo Tim 1983,
> also Touris waren sehr wenige . Du hast gemerkt das Corona alles ausgebremst hat. Platz ohne ende am Haven ,an den Angelplätzen .Selbst auf dem Campingplatz
> es sind mehr Dänen unterwegs .
> LG


Hey Frankyboy,
vielen Dank für die Info  .

Schöne Grüße 
Tim


----------



## Timo.Keibel (28. Mai 2021)

Für alle Hvide Sande-Freunde gibts hier den passenden Clip von Fangstgaranti. Aktuelle Folge:
Hering in Hvide Sande


----------



## raxrue (29. Mai 2021)

Timo.Keibel schrieb:


> Für alle Hvide Sande-Freunde gibts hier den passenden Clip von Fangstgaranti. Aktuelle Folge:
> Hering in Hvide Sande


Ein schöner Brauch zum Heringsangeln welchen wir einführen sollten...dem ersten Hering wo mann fängt den Kopf abbeissen...und wer nicht beisst darf nicht fischen


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. Mai 2021)

Das habe ich live beim Kutterangeln mit den Amis erlebt, die haben den Makros den Kopf abgebissen,
 voll verpeilt die Jungs


----------



## fischflotz (30. Mai 2021)

Petri zu den Fängen. Das hört sich doch gut an. 
Boah, 6 Tage können so lang sein.


----------



## fischflotz (30. Mai 2021)

Ach, wie sieht's eigentlich an der Grenze aus? Lange Wartezeiten?


----------



## Waveman (31. Mai 2021)

Kein Problem an der Grenze und Hering und Hornies sind noch reichlich da. Ansonsten habe ich Dänemark noch nie so leer gesehen. 
Gruß Stefan


----------



## bic zip (1. Juni 2021)

Hört sich gut an, fahren Samstag für 2 Wochen hoch.
Vorhin erst gebucht….direkt mal das Angelzeug kontrollieren


----------



## raxrue (1. Juni 2021)

Waveman schrieb:


> Kein Problem an der Grenze und Hering und Hornies sind noch reichlich da. Ansonsten habe ich Dänemark noch nie so leer gesehen.
> Gruß Stefan


Meine Leute bestätigen das selbe ...Dännemark ist wie Leergefegt


----------



## fischflotz (3. Juni 2021)

Übermorgen geht's los. Wetter soll ja gut werden. 
Der Plan ist, morgens Hafen auf Hering und Hornhecht. Mittags Familie. Abends noch Mal Brandung. Soweit der Plan, aber der dann auch so läuft? Meistens eigentlich nicht.
Bin gespannt wie HS in der Woche aussieht so ohne Touris.
Naja, ich werde berichten.


----------



## anschmu (3. Juni 2021)

fischflotz schrieb:


> Übermorgen geht's los. Wetter soll ja gut werden.
> Der Plan ist, morgens Hafen auf Hering und Hornhecht. Mittags Familie. Abends noch Mal Brandung. Soweit der Plan, aber der dann auch so läuft? Meistens eigentlich nicht.
> Bin gespannt wie HS in der Woche aussieht so ohne Touris.
> Naja, ich werde berichten.


Dann wünsche ich einen schönen erholsamen Urlaub und schick mal ein paar Fotos , was so im Hafen und am Strand los ist !
Gruß Andreas


----------



## DKNoob (4. Juni 2021)

https://www.nordschleswiger.dk/de/n...and-gesellschaft/deutschland-ab-sonnabend-als

deutschland wird ab samstag 16 uhr auf gelb gestuft. dh.mit test an der grenze aber keine  quarantäne mehr


----------



## bic zip (4. Juni 2021)

DKNoob schrieb:


> https://www.nordschleswiger.dk/de/n...and-gesellschaft/deutschland-ab-sonnabend-als
> 
> deutschland wird ab samstag 16 uhr auf gelb gestuft. dh.mit test an der grenze aber keine  quarantäne mehr



Wird ja immer besser, dann darf meine Frau ab Morgen Nachmittag auch vor die Türe.


----------



## prinz1980 (5. Juni 2021)

Hallo Leute, bin jetzt eine Woche schon da, Hering und Horni läuft super, ich habe HS noch nie so leer gesehen, und ich fahre 30 Jahre schon hier her. Ich Stande mit meinem Sohn teilweise alleine auf der Platform und haben geangelt!!! Bei bestem Wetter und Sonnenschein!!! Es waren nie mehr als 4-5 Leute da. UNGLAUBLICH......wenn man auch die anderen Zeiten hier kennt. 
Allerdings bin ich auch das erste mal kontrolliert worden nach den angelscheinen, hatte ich auch die ganzen Jahre vorher nicht!  Wer sie nicht hat, für den wird es ganz schön teuer, die Angelkarte sind 1000 Kronen Strafe und die Hafen Berichtigung noch mal 750 Kronen Strafe. Aber finde ich auch richtig die Strafe. 
 Ansonsten wünsche ich allen schöne Urlaubstage hier oben und ein dickes Petriheil


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (5. Juni 2021)

Ja absolut richtig mit der Strafe , ohne Angelkarte selber schuld, zumal die Karten ja auch so teuer sind. Aber es wird nicht nur in HS kontrolliert, im Aprenrader Fjord sind Sie auch ordentlich am Kontrollieren und sind da knallhart und Kompromisslos, ich finde es gut.


----------



## fischflotz (5. Juni 2021)

So, endlich angekommen. 
Waren mittags dann erstmal bei Aldi. Angelkarten besorgt und kurz am vorbei geguckt. Ein geiles Bild, alle Angler mit doppeltem corona-abstand. Auch direkt an der Schleuse. Habe ich hier zur Heringszeit noch nie gesehen.
Am Abend noch Mal am Strand, null Brandung. Habe nach ner Stunde eingepackt. Keine Fische aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht.
Morgen geht's auf Hering.


----------



## pkbenny (6. Juni 2021)

prinz1980 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bin jetzt eine Woche schon da, Hering und Horni läuft super, ich habe HS noch nie so leer gesehen, und ich fahre 30 Jahre schon hier her. Ich Stande mit meinem Sohn teilweise alleine auf der Platform und haben geangelt!!! Bei bestem Wetter und Sonnenschein!!! Es waren nie mehr als 4-5 Leute da. UNGLAUBLICH......wenn man auch die anderen Zeiten hier kennt.
> Allerdings bin ich auch das erste mal kontrolliert worden nach den angelscheinen, hatte ich auch die ganzen Jahre vorher nicht!  Wer sie nicht hat, für den wird es ganz schön teuer, die Angelkarte sind 1000 Kronen Strafe und die Hafen Berichtigung noch mal 750 Kronen Strafe. Aber finde ich auch richtig die Strafe.
> Ansonsten wünsche ich allen schöne Urlaubstage hier oben und ein dickes Petriheil


Petri Heil! 
Bin ab nächstem WE auch für ne Woche vor Ort. Wie fängst du die Hornhechte? 
Viel Spaß noch! 
Benjamin


----------



## fischflotz (6. Juni 2021)

Ich war heute morgen an der Schleuse. Alle Schleusen auf, deshalb habe ich mich an die Fjordseite begeben. Erst lief gar nichts. Auch 2 Lübecker, die sich auch für die Fjordseite entschieden, fingen Nichts. 
Dann noch Mal hingesetzt, Blei gewechselt und noch Mal ausgeworfen. Was soll ich sagen, ein full house. Ab da brachte praktisch jeder Wurf Fisch. Schnell war der Eimer fast voll.  Noch ein kleiner Plausch mit den beiden Lübeckern und rüber zum Fische ausnehmen.
So liebe ich Hvide Sande.


----------



## Astacus74 (6. Juni 2021)

Na dann mal Petri Heil

Gruß Frank


----------



## okram24 (6. Juni 2021)

Petri!
Und die Größe sieht ja auch super aus!


----------



## raxrue (7. Juni 2021)

fischflotz schrieb:


> Ich war heute morgen an der Schleuse. Alle Schleusen auf, deshalb habe ich mich an die Fjordseite begeben. Erst lief gar nichts. Auch 2 Lübecker, die sich auch für die Fjordseite entschieden, fingen Nichts.
> Dann noch Mal hingesetzt, Blei gewechselt und noch Mal ausgeworfen. Was soll ich sagen, ein full house. Ab da brachte praktisch jeder Wurf Fisch. Schnell war der Eimer fast voll.  Noch ein kleiner Plausch mit den beiden Lübeckern und rüber zum Fische ausnehmen.
> So liebe ich Hvide Sande.


Und manchmal ist es wirklich nur der kleine Unterschied


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (7. Juni 2021)

Wenn man mal nicht nur "stur" auf den Hafenmolen fischt und mal an der  offenen Küste etwas experimentiert, kann man an der Küste dort im Mai/Juni und dann wieder September Oktober auch gewaltige Steinbutte verhaften.!  
Ganz aktuell (03.Juni) ein gewaltiger "Klodeckel" von 6 Kilo, *(!!)* gefangen mit aktiver Fischerei bei Veiers Strand, rund 30 Km südlich von Hvide Sande
https://fiskogfri.dk/seks-kilos-pighvar-fra-vestkysten/


----------



## fischflotz (7. Juni 2021)

War heute morgen wieder an Hafen . Konnte ein paar Heringe und Hornhechte fangen. Die hornis sprangen teilweise aus dem Wasser. Beim ausnehmen waren auch mehr mehr hornis als Heringe bei den Kollegen zu sehen.
Abends noch Mal am Strand. Diesmal war auch Brandung. Leider nur platte aus dem Kindergarten gefangen. Durften alle wieder zurück.


----------



## Michael_05er (8. Juni 2021)

MeFo-Schreck schrieb:


> Wenn man mal nicht nur "stur" auf den Hafenmolen fischt und mal an der  offenen Küste etwas experimentiert, kann man an der Küste dort im Mai/Juni und dann wieder September Oktober auch gewaltige Steinbutte verhaften.!
> Ganz aktuell (03.Juni) ein gewaltiger "Klodeckel" von 6 Kilo, *(!!)* gefangen mit aktiver Fischerei bei Veiers Strand, rund 30 Km südlich von Hvide Sande
> https://fiskogfri.dk/seks-kilos-pighvar-fra-vestkysten/


Dass Vejers Strand da eine gute Adresse ist hatte ich schon mehrmals gelesen. Habs bisher nicht geschafft, es mal zu versuchen. Ist aber einer der Gründe, warum ich 6-8 Ruten mit in den Urlaub schleppe


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (8. Juni 2021)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ist aber einer der Gründe, warum ich 6-8 Ruten mit in den Urlaub schleppe


Dann tritt Dir mal selber in den Hintern und führe eine Spinnrute mit Buttlöfffel bei Veiers Strand mal "Gassi"   , Du siehst ja was dabei rauskommen kann 


			https://fiskogfri.dk/wp-content/uploads/2021/06/pighvar-vestkysten-morten-klim-980x650.jpg


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (11. Juni 2021)

Was das Steinbutt angeln betrifft, geht das in den Prielen sehr gut. Mann kann die schönen Fische an der ganzen dänischen Nordseeküste fangen und brauch auch gar nicht bis nach Vejers oder Hivde Sande fahren, außer man hat da ein Sommerhaus. Ich mache mehrmals einen Trip nach Blavand und da kann man auch hervorragende Steinbuttfischerei betreiben und ich bin bis jetzt immer mit Fisch nach Hause gekommen. Habe festgestellt das Heringsfetzen und Tobis (gibt es im Futterhaus tiefgefroren) bis Dato die besten Köder waren.
TL


----------



## Kormoranlarve (12. Juni 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Was das Steinbutt angeln betrifft, geht das in den Prielen sehr gut. Mann kann die schönen Fische an der ganzen dänischen Nordseeküste fangen und brauch auch gar nicht bis nach Vejers oder Hivde Sande fahren, außer man hat da ein Sommerhaus. Ich mache mehrmals einen Trip nach Blavand und da kann man auch hervorragende Steinbuttfischerei betreiben und ich bin bis jetzt immer mit Fisch nach Hause gekommen. Habe festgestellt das Heringsfetzen und Tobis (gibt es im Futterhaus tiefgefroren) bis Dato die besten Köder waren.
> TL


Moin Meerforelle, 
Mein Kollege war letzte Woche oben und hat Tatsächlich auch sehr gut Steinbutt gefangen. 4 große um die 3 Kilo waren auch dabei. 
Ich fahre schon seid 8 Jahren hoch aber hab mich nie an die Steinbutt angelei herangewagt, sondern war meistens nur den Makrelen hinterher. 
Nun ist es mal wieder so weit und wir fahren jetzt grad für 2 Wochen hoch nach Hvide Sande. 
Zwar ist es fast schon zu spät für die Butts hat Lasse mir gesagt, aber wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt. 
Ich hab alles mit und bin bereit für die Steinbutt Jagd. 
Allerdings ist noch eine wichtige Frage offen. 
Woran erkenne ich die Priele vom Land aus? 
Ich würde sie gern ausmachen bevor ich in Ihnen versinke oder an Ihnen vorbei wate 
Vllt kannst Du mir ja nen Tipp geben. 
Werde aufjedenfall verschiedene Strände ausprobieren und ordentlich Meter machen. Motivation ist genug vorhanden.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. Juni 2021)

Moin Kormoranlarve,
das mit den Prielen ist von Strand zu Strand unterschiedlich. Fakt ist das die besten Fangaussichten bei ablandigen Wind sind oder wenn das Wasser aufläuft bei leicht auflandigen Wind. Dann immer in die erste Rinne bzw zweite. Das bekommst Du relativ schnell raus. Richtig ist das es im July etwas ruhiger weder in Sachen Bissverhalten, aber trotzdem fängst Du die Steinbutt. Ausdauer und Meter machen und dann klappt das. Weist ja, eine Rute die im Sommerhaus liegt, fängt nichts. Dann mal viel Glück, ein dickes Petri und einen schönen Urlaub. Bin gespannt auf deine positive Fangrückmeldung. 
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. Juni 2021)

Kleiner Tipp noch am Rande, unbedingt noch jeden Fischen die Rolle spülen und die Rutenringe, sonst frisst das Salz .....


----------



## Michael_05er (12. Juni 2021)

Kormoranlarve schrieb:


> Moin Meerforelle,
> Mein Kollege war letzte Woche oben und hat Tatsächlich auch sehr gut Steinbutt gefangen. 4 große um die 3 Kilo waren auch dabei.
> Ich fahre schon seid 8 Jahren hoch aber hab mich nie an die Steinbutt angelei herangewagt, sondern war meistens nur den Makrelen hinterher.
> Nun ist es mal wieder so weit und wir fahren jetzt grad für 2 Wochen hoch nach Hvide Sande.
> ...


Hoi, da hat dein Kollege ja gute Erfolge gehabt! Wo war der denn genau unterwegs, falls du das verraten darfst? Und welche Methode bzw. welchen Köder empfiehlst du? Ich bin im September in Argab, da könnte es ja von der Saison her zumindest wieder passen. 
Grüße, Michael


----------



## MeFo-Schreck (12. Juni 2021)

Gerade an der Westküste kann man auch immer mal wieder von den Dünen aus einen Blick auf den Küstenstreifen werfen und erkennt dabei durch die dunklere Färbung des Wassers oft schon recht gut die "Rinnen" und Priele an und zwischen den Sandbänken! 
Auch an der Ausbildung der anrollenden Wellen erkennt man nach kurzer Übung auch schon die tieferen Rinnen!
Nichtsdestotrotz ist beim Waten an der Westküste *höchste Vorsicht* angesagt!!! Die Strömungen können stark und  tückisch sein, gerade an Rinnen, die rechtwinklig nach draußen ins Meer verlaufen zwischen den Sandbänken können sich eklige Ripp-Strömungen bilden, die einen  auch mal schnell in Richtung offene See ziehen können. *Also lieber einmal zu oft den Rückzug antreten, als zu viel zu riskieren!*


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (12. Juni 2021)

Jeep, sehe ich genauso und Mann muss ich nicht zwingend ins Wasser gehen, das ist einfach zu Risiko belastet. Ich bin schon seit 45 Jahren an der Nordsee und trotzdem ich mich relativ gut auskenne, zolle ich der Nordsee meinen aller höchsten Respekt.


----------



## Kormoranlarve (12. Juni 2021)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 
Sobald der Wind ablandig ist werd ich mich auf die Mole verziehen und die ersten Makrelen des Jahres auf ihre Schuppen legen. 
Aber am Mittwoch ist leicht auflandiger Wind, da wirds den Butts an den Kragen gehen auch wenn ich mich dafür um 03Uhr ausm Bett quälen muss 
Aber da es ja hier immoment garnicht richtig dunkel wird, ist auch das kein Problem. 
Mein Tackle wird jeden Tag einmal übergespült, das hab ich schnell gelernt nachdem das Salz das erste Mal Rollen und Ringe zerstört hat ‍
Da ich allein unterwegs bin werde ich beim Waten auch nix riskieren, ein guter Werfer muss eh nie weit ins Meer rein laufen 
Werde berichten wie es läuft wenn ich die ersten Erfolge erzielen konnte.


----------



## fischflotz (12. Juni 2021)

So, bin mit randvoller Kühlbox zu Hause. Das Angeln hat echt Spaß gemacht. Vor allem im Hafen auf der Fjordseite. Ich war da oft sogar alleine. Das war schon skurril. Normalerweise Schären sich die Angler um dich herum, wenn du was fängst. Naja, waren sowieso insgesamt nicht viele Angler da.
Es war Mal wieder ein toller Urlaub in Hvide Sande.


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (14. Juni 2021)

In Stauning war es gerade Angeln am Limit bei den Windböen inkl. dem Regen. Immerhin sprangen ein paar Basche dabei heraus. Vllt versuche ich es später noch in Nymindegab auf Hecht.
Gestern sah es leider etwas mau aus. 


Eine kleine Anekdote von gestern Abend als wir in Nymindegab an den Ese-Häusern gerade das Schlauchboot wieder aufs Auto gepackt haben:
Kurz vor der Dämmerung fuhr dann noch ein dänischer Kombi auf den kleinen Parkplatz. 
Die jungen Leute konnte  es anscheinend kaum abwarten das wir den Parkplatz verlassen haben und schauten schon ganz ungeduldig.


----------



## Nielsen2999 (15. Juni 2021)

Moinsens, 
war jemand heute an der Mole? Das Wetter wird ja langsam besser, der Wind dreht morgen auf Ost, glaubt Ihr man kann die nächsten Tage schon ne Makrele ans Band bekommen? Oder ist’s noch zu früh ?


----------



## Toto2304 (16. Juni 2021)

Jetzt muss ich hier mal die dänische Post und das Ministerium loben.
Sonntag meinen Jahresschein verlängert und diesmal auch die Plastikkarte dann bestellt.
Heute lag der Brief schon im Kasten.

wenn ich jetzt noch Dänisch könnte wüsste ich auch was die mir nettes geschrieben haben.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Juni 2021)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich hier mal die dänische Post und das Ministerium loben.
> Sonntag meinen Jahresschein verlängert und diesmal auch die Plastikkarte dann bestellt.
> Heute lag der Brief schon im Kasten.
> 
> wenn ich jetzt noch Dänisch könnte wüsste ich auch was die mir nettes geschrieben haben.


Google Translate, kommt manchmal was lustiges raus aber mit etwas gutem Willen kommt man dahinter, was sie schreiben.


----------



## Toto2304 (16. Juni 2021)

Hecht100+ das abtippen wird schon nicht so einfach werden


----------



## Kormoranlarve (17. Juni 2021)

Moin Männers, 
Also bin jetzt seid Samstag vor Ort. 
Hering läuft die ganze Zeit super auch noch super schöne Größen dabei. 
Falls da jemand Bock drauf hat kann er loslegen. 
Ich hab meinen Jahresvorrat an Hering allerdings schon im Frühjahr voll gemacht. 
Steinbutt ist aufjedenfall schon durch, da das Wasser jetzt schon 15 Grad hat. Wir haben es zweimal Erfolglos versucht einmal bei Guten und einmal bei schlechten Bedingungen. 
Hornhechte sind an der Schleuse Fjordseite gut zu fangen aber nur wenn die Schotten dicht sind und nicht zuviel Wind drauf steht. 
Aal läuft die ganze Zeit richtig gut, schöne fette Schlangen überall, egal wo man ansitzt. 
Habt mittlerweile schon 8 Stück zwischen 60 und 80cm und etliche kleine durften wieder zurück. 
Gestern waren zum ersten Mal dieses Jahr Makrelen an der Mole. Von 50 Stück waren aber nur 10 gerade so Maßig. 
Heute war nochmal Mole angesagt, kurz vor 18Uhr schlug das Wetter aber dermaßen um das man sein Leben wieder für ein paar Makrelen riskierte 
13 Stück durften heute bei starkem Südwestwind mit. 
Kurioserweise bissen nebenbei immer mal wieder richtig große Heringe (manchmal auch kleine), teilweise hatte man am Paternoster Heringe und Makrelen gemeinsam hängen. 
Die Heringe auf der Mole waren alles Milchner die noch nicht gelaicht hatten. 
So das wars erstmal mit meinem Bericht. 
Mal gucken was die zweite Woche so bringt.


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Juni 2021)

Kormoranlarve schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> Also bin jetzt seid Samstag vor Ort.
> Hering läuft die ganze Zeit super auch noch super schöne Größen dabei.
> Falls da jemand Bock drauf hat kann er loslegen.
> ...


Klingt nach einem gelungenen Urlaub! Petri! Kannst du noch ein, zwei Sätze zur Aalangelei sagen? Welche Köder habt ihr genommen und seid ihr nachts los oder einfach im hellen? Dunkel wirds da oben aktuell ja erst sehr spät. Soweit ich weiß sollte man mit der pose angeln und den Köder nicht zu dicht am Grund haben wegen der Krabben. Danke!


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (19. Juni 2021)

Als wir letzten Montag in HS waren hat einer direkt an der Schleuse in der Ecke Nordseeseite auf der anderen Seite gefangen als da wo Kott Frid ist. Da ist so ne kleine Plattform.
Er hat kleine Köderfische montiert. Tiefe konnte ich nicht erkennen es dauerte aber teils keine 5 min bis zum Biss.



Hecht läuft momentan bei mir sehr schleppend. 
Seit einer Woche sind wir täglich an diversen Stellen unterwegs und habe erst 2 knappe 80er fangen können, trotz Boot.
Andere Angler die ich getroffen habe haben die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht und teilweise noch gar keinen gefangen.


----------



## Kormoranlarve (20. Juni 2021)

Das an der Schleuse war mein Kumpel mit dem ich hier oben bin ^^
Aale fängst du immoment überall,tatsächlich sind aber die Steinpackungen der Molen und in den kleinen Häfen, wo die Krabbenfischer ihre Boote haben am effektivsten.
Angeln kannst du mit Pose oder mit Blei auf Grund. 
Mit den Krabben musst du sowieso leben. 
Mal sind sie da und mal nicht. 
Gestern war ich zum Beispiel an der alten Nordmole und hatte in 3 Stunden 7 Aale. 
Als Köder kannste Heringsfetzen, Sandaal, Garnelen, Tauwurm, Seeringler oder kleine Wittlinge nehmen.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (20. Juni 2021)

Kormoranlarve schrieb:


> Moin Männers,
> Also bin jetzt seid Samstag vor Ort.
> Hering läuft die ganze Zeit super auch noch super schöne Größen dabei.
> Falls da jemand Bock drauf hat kann er loslegen.
> ...


Schöne Bilder, schöne Fänge! Bei der bunten Beute klingt es nach kurzweiligem Angeln


----------



## Michael_05er (21. Juni 2021)

Kormoranlarve schrieb:


> Das an der Schleuse war mein Kumpel mit dem ich hier oben bin ^^
> Aale fängst du immoment überall,tatsächlich sind aber die Steinpackungen der Molen und in den kleinen Häfen, wo die Krabbenfischer ihre Boote haben am effektivsten.
> Angeln kannst du mit Pose oder mit Blei auf Grund.
> Mit den Krabben musst du sowieso leben.
> ...


Petri und danke für die Details! Dann nehme ich mir das für den September mal gezielt vor. Muss ja nicht immer nur Barsch sein


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (23. Juni 2021)

Ich habe mich am Wochenende dazu entschieden die 14 H Tour mit der M SSolea anzugehen.
Die Bewertungen im Netz habe ich erstmal ignoriert weil ich mir ein eigenes Bild machen wollte.
Geplant war die Tour ursprünglich für gestern wurde aber auf Grund des Windes auf heute verlegt.

Überpünktlich legten Wir bereits um kurz vor 4 Uhr ab da alle an Board waren.
Alles in allem muss ich sagen das es eine sehr hilfsbereite und Humorvolle Truppe war welche mitgefahren ist.

Nach ca gut 4 Stunden erreichten wir den ersten Spot und es konnten eine Handvoll maßige Dorsche vereinzelt gelandet werden.

Kurze Zeit später hatte ich dann das Vergnügen meine ersten beiden Dorsche von knapp 60 cm als Dublette zu fangen. Durch meine freundlichen Nachbarn konnten diese auch erfolgreich gelandet werden.
Leider musste ich danach wie auch bereits so manch einer zuvor erstmal über die Reeling blicken und die Fische füttern  
Als wir den Spot verließen lief leider so gut wie gar nix mehr und die nächsten knapp 4 Stunden hielten wir uns vereinzelt mit dem entkoppeln der Montagen des Nachbarn sowie einer Handvoll maßiger Makrelen und etlicher untermaßigen auf.
Alles in allem wurden je Angler zwischen 0 - 4 Dorsche gefangen. Wir waren 20 Mann auf dem Boot.

Alles in allem muss ich sagen das es eine interessante Erfahrung war welche ich allerdings auf der MS Solea nicht mehr wiederholen werde. Und da waren sich die Mitreisenden so gut wie einig.
Ich muss keine 30 Dorsche fangen aber ich denke bei 8 -10 je Angler wären alle zufrieden nach Hause gegangen.
Sollte ich nochmal eine Kuttertour planen nehme ich den Weg nach Thyboron gerne in Kauf.

War jemand von Euch zuletzt auf der MS Solea unterwegs?


----------



## Kormoranlarve (23. Juni 2021)

Mein Kumpel Timo war heute auch mit dir an Board. 
Haben grad beim Aalangeln noch ne Runde gequatscht. 
Er wird auch nicht wieder fahren 
Ich war vor 8 Jahren das letzte Mal draußen mit der Solea, damals noch mit nem anderen Kapitän. 
Es war bestes Wetter und es gab Dorsch satt in allen Größen. 
Hatte so um die 8 Kilo Filet an dem Tag. 
Aber die Nordsee ist halt nicht die Ostsee und um einiges Launischer. 
Heute hattet ihr ja auch ordentlich mit den Wellen zu kämpfen man weiß halt nie wie das Wetter da draußen ist, das lässt sich schlecht voraus sagen. 
Genauso wie die Fangerfolge, denke ich. 
Wahrscheinlich gibt es da auch gute sowie schlechte Tage,angeln halt. 
Um da ein Resümee zu ziehen war ich zu selten auf Dorsch mit der Solea.


----------



## pkbenny (23. Juni 2021)

Ich hab mir das mit der Solea verkniffen. Wollte eigentlich von Norre Vorupör raus letzten Montag. Ausgefallen wegen Wind. Dann Mittwoch von Hanstholm gefahren. Hat sich gelohnt die Fahrt auf mich zu nehmen. Habe 44 Fische mitgenommen. Ca. 30Kg Filet...


----------



## Timo.Keibel (24. Juni 2021)

Meine letzte Tour mit der Solea liegt auch ein paar Jahre zurück - damals war Ivan noch Skipper, heute Eigner und Kapitän auf der NS Nemo - und wir fingen gut. Bin dann jedoch kurzzeitig auf die MS Lene From (heute MS Muddi) und dann zu den Kuttern aus Thyborøn übergegangen, weil die Fänge deutlich besser sind. Eigentlich schade, denn ich finde die MS Solea als Kutter wirklich top.





Hier einmal eine Aufnahme aus dem vergangenen Jahr 2020​


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (24. Juni 2021)

Ok. Sollte ich nocheinmal fahren werde ich auch den Weg nach Thyboron antreten.

Schlecht ist der Kutter auch nicht, keine Frage Platz hatten wir  alle genug trotz der 20 Teilnehmer. Ich hab es mir nur verkniffen bei den Wellen nach unten zu gehen und kann somit nicht viel dazu sagen wie es innen aussah.


----------



## angelphil1 (25. Juni 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
nach knapp 1 jähriger Dänemark - Abstinenz, haben wir es diesmal doch tatsächlich ins gelobte Land geschafft. 
Wir (meine drei Kids und ich) wollten morgen einen Angelausflug nach Hvide Sande machen und idealerweise ein paar Hornhechte verhaften. Die kleinen sind zweimal 5 und einmal 7, von daher ist werfen auf Hering noch etwas schwierig, Pose mit Fischfetzen auf Horni sollte aber klappen. Jetzt aber die Frage: Läuft Hornhecht noch und wenn ja wo haben wir noch Chancen? Hatte überlegt den Hafenbereich auf der Fjordseite zu probieren, da gab's vor zwei Jahren nämlich auch noch nen Spielplatz, keine Ahnung ob es den noch gibt. An die, die vielleicht schon ne Woche da sind: macht der Platz Sinn, oder gibt es andere Tipps? Steinpackung klettern und "dicht an dicht" ist mir mit den Kids zu heiß, also auch gerne ein Tipp Richtung "ist zwar eher ne mittelmäßige Stelle, dafür hast du deine Ruhe und keins der Kinder ertrinkt im Hafen"... 

Vielen Dank im Voraus 

Grüße 

Phil


----------



## okram24 (2. Juli 2021)

Ist denn zurzeit niemand in Hvide Sande, der aktuell berichten kann?


----------



## Josten (2. Juli 2021)

Ich war letztes Wochenende vor Ort. Es wurden Heringe gefangen aber nicht in Massen. Hornhechte konnte ich tatsächlich nicht feststellen, dass welche gefangen wurden. Ich konnte aber einen springen sehen, also waren anscheinend doch welche da. Makrelen waren wohl auch nicht da.

Ich fand übrigens, dass mittlerweile doch relativ viele Angler und Urlauber in Hvide Sande unterwegs waren. Die Anmerkung nochmal, weil ja bereits geschrieben, dass es teilweise sehr leer in DK war. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## angelphil1 (2. Juli 2021)

Wir waren Samstag in Hvide Sande. Hering lief schleppend auf beiden Seiten der Schleuse, Hornhechte sind noch vereinzelt da gewesen... Wir hatten über den Tag verteilt 2 an Haken, wovon sich einer bei der Landung verabschiedet hat. Hab aber wieder festgestellt, dass die Mitangler jedes Mal für schlechte Laune sorgen, durch ihren echt abscheulich Umgang mit den Fischen. Die Meisten waren super, aber dafür auch einer dabei, der die Heringe lebendig im Drahtkescher entschuppt hat. Bekomme jetzt noch Aggressionen wenn ich dran denke. Leider reicht bei mir immer ein schwarzes Schaf um mir den Tag zu versauen....Egal, Heringe sind nicht meins und in den nächsten Jahren sind wir erst später im Urlaub, so dass sich die Hornhecht Frage gar nicht stellen wird. Dann sparen wir uns HS angeltechnisch wahrscheinlich komplett  und bleiben am Fjord bzw. am Meer....


----------



## eislander (14. Juli 2021)

Niemand mehr in VS ??  Nichts mehr los  ??
Eislander


----------



## pkbenny (14. Juli 2021)

Aktuell wohl sehr gut Makrelen von den Molen...was man so liest


----------



## okram24 (14. Juli 2021)

Vielleicht sollten wir versuchen eine alte Tradition hier wieder zu beleben. 
Boardies, die vor Ort sind schreiben in regelmäßigen Abständen ein "Hvide Sande aktuell", damit hier wieder etwas mehr Schwung in die Bude kommt!


----------



## Toto2304 (16. Juli 2021)

Ich bin erst in 4 Wochen ab dem 14.8. in Lodbjerg Hede.
Den vollen Hafen werde ich eher meiden das ist nicht so meins.
Mich zieht es eher zur Brandung mit meinen langen Prügeln und auch mal an den Forellenteich mit meiner Frau zusammen.
Obwohl man bei dem steigenden Zahlen ja im Moment eher hoffen muss das man fahren kann.


----------



## Michael_05er (17. Juli 2021)

Ich muss ja noch bis September warten. Auch wenn ich schon jetzt absolut urlaubsreif bin. Hab mir wie jedes Jahr vorgenommen, quasi überall mal angeln zu gehen. Wird wie jedes Jahr nicht klappen  
Barsch, Aal und Plattfische mit der Spinnrute sind angedacht. Wenn ich endlich oben bin kann ich auch HS aktuell vermelden.


----------



## Toto2304 (17. Juli 2021)

Michael_05er 
September? Da freue ich mich nach August schon wieder auf meine Woche im Oktober in HS. 

Dafür heißt es dann bei mir wieder bis April warten.


----------



## Armin0406 (17. Juli 2021)

Bin hoffentlich ab dem 04.09 in meinem Lieblingsort Houstrup. Da die Zahlen wieder steigen habe ich schon wieder bedenken daß es diesmal wirklich klappt


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Juli 2021)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Michael_05er
> September? Da freue ich mich nach August schon wieder auf meine Woche im Oktober in HS.
> 
> Dafür heißt es dann bei mir wieder bis April warten.


Mehr als einmal im Jahr schaffen wir nicht, ich beneide dich! Armin0406 wir sind dann zur selben Zeit oben. Ich bin allerdings in Argab.


----------



## zwirn999 (19. Juli 2021)

Hat jemand was von Otto gehört bezüglich des Hochwassers? In Hagen/Hohenlimburg hat es mächtig gescheppert! Und sein Atelier liegt nur knapp neben der Lenne.

LG Zwirn


----------



## Kuddeldaddel (19. Juli 2021)

*....na, das fehlt noch  !!!*


----------



## okram24 (19. Juli 2021)

zwirn999 schrieb:


> Hat jemand was von Otto gehört bezüglich des Hochwassers? In Hagen/Hohenlimburg hat es mächtig gescheppert! Und sein Atelier liegt nur knapp neben der Lenne.
> 
> LG Zwirn


Ja, ich habe am letzten Freitag Abend kurz mit ihm telefoniert.
Es geht ihm gut, sein Atelier und die Wohnung haben nichts abbekommen!
Aber in Hohenlimburg hat die Flut mächtig gewütet.


----------



## zwirn999 (20. Juli 2021)




----------



## Armin0406 (20. Juli 2021)

Ist echt heftig das sowas Schlimmes passiert. Ich hoffe das unsere Regierung schnell und ohne große Bürokratie hilft. Wenn ich mir vorstelle das ich plötzlich vor dem nichts stehen würde. Eine Elementar Versicherung habe ich nämlich auch nicht. Man denkt immer Feuer Wasser Sturm versichert reicht . Ich bin jetzt 60 geworden, nicht mehr gesund.Ich hätte nicht die Kraft und die finanziellen Mittel nochmal von vorne zu beginnen.


----------



## SFVNOR (20. Juli 2021)

Armin0406 schrieb:


> Ist echt heftig das sowas Schlimmes passiert. Ich hoffe das unsere Regierung schnell und ohne große Bürokratie hilft. Wenn ich mir vorstelle das ich plötzlich vor dem nichts stehen würde. Eine Elementar Versicherung habe ich nämlich auch nicht. Man denkt immer Feuer Wasser Sturm versichert reicht . Ich bin jetzt 60 geworden, nicht mehr gesund.Ich hätte nicht die Kraft und die finanziellen Mittel nochmal von vorne zu beginnen.


Sorry, und der Lage geschuldet, schlimm genug aber ich glaube nicht dass so ein Thema bezüglich deiner möglichen Defeiziete von Versicherungen, Hilfszahlen, etc. etwas im Angelerforum zu suchen hat 
Es ging ausschließlich darum den Status von Otto (leider nie persönlich kennen gelernt) nachzufragen der wohl eine Kultfigur im Forum ist und ja, ich vermisse seine Reportagen und Einschätzungen obwohl die Nordsee nicht mein bevorzugtes Gebiet ist. 
Gruß und Petri,
Stefan


----------



## anschmu (21. Juli 2021)

SFVNOR schrieb:


> Sorry, und der Lage geschuldet, schlimm genug aber ich glaube nicht dass so ein Thema bezüglich deiner möglichen Defeiziete von Versicherungen, Hilfszahlen, etc. etwas im Angelerforum zu suchen hat
> Es ging ausschließlich darum den Status von Otto (leider nie persönlich kennen gelernt) nachzufragen der wohl eine Kultfigur im Forum ist und ja, ich vermisse seine Reportagen und Einschätzungen obwohl die Nordsee nicht mein bevorzugtes Gebiet ist.
> Gruß und Petri,
> Stefan


Und genau auf diese Reaktion habe ich gewartet , wenn man sich in einem soziale Netzwerk nicht privat äußern darf ,nur weil es sich ums ANGELN dreht kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln und mir sagen AUFTRAG  VERFEHLT .


----------



## Armin0406 (21. Juli 2021)

Für mich hat sich das hier erledigt.
Wenn das der Weg ist,dann geht ihn ohne mich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Juli 2021)

anschmu schrieb:


> Und genau auf diese Reaktion habe ich gewartet , wenn man sich in einem soziale Netzwerk nicht privat äußern darf ,nur weil es sich ums ANGELN dreht kann ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln und mir sagen AUFTRAG  VERFEHLT .



Doch, darf man!
Ihr entscheidet selbst(im Rahmen der Boardregeln) was ihr postet und was nicht.
Ansonsten sagen Admins und Mods schon Bescheid wenn etwas nicht geht.


----------



## anschmu (21. Juli 2021)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Doch, darf man!
> Ihr entscheidet selbst(im Rahmen der Boardregeln) was ihr postet und was nicht.
> Ansonsten sagen Admins und Mods schon Bescheid wenn etwas nicht geht.


Danke schön .Genau das habe ich auch erwartet vom Admin


----------



## anschmu (21. Juli 2021)

Armin0406 schrieb:


> Für mich hat sich das hier erledigt.
> Wenn das der Weg ist,dann geht ihn ohne mich.


Bleib mal schön dabei .Man darf hier schon seine Sorgen und auch seine Meinung äußern. Wem das nicht passt - die sollten dann wegbleiben


----------



## Toto2304 (22. Juli 2021)

Wollte euch mal kurz an meiner Freude teilhaben lassen. Meine Frau hat nach langen bitten und betteln zusätzliche Finanzmittel freigegeben.
Endlich habe ich meine eigene Dachbox für den Urlaub und muss nicht mehr für teures Geld eine leihen.
Genug Platz jetzt für Futterale und den anderen Kram.


----------



## Michael_05er (23. Juli 2021)

So ne dachbox ist was feines. Hab auch eine für meinen Angelkram. Wir haben zwar einen Caddy Maxi, aber der Kofferraum ist für die Hunde. Und die haben natürlich Priorität gegenüber Angelsachen. Sagt die Ehefrau. Naja, Recht hat sie ja schon


----------



## anschmu (23. Juli 2021)

Jow hab seit 20 Jahren auch eine .Wenn ich mit meinen Jungs fahre ,bleibt das angelzeugs  gleich drin für die Woche. Mit Familie reicht der Kombi. Im September wetd ich noch den Anhänger und die Box mitnehmen .Fahren dann zu fünft. Da wird im Auto etwas eng


----------



## Toto2304 (23. Juli 2021)

Auf der Fahrt sind die Hunde auf dem Rücksitz an Ihrem Geschirr angegurtet und der Kofferraum ist vollgepackt plus halt die gemietete Dachbox mit dem Kleinzeug und den Rutenfutteralen.
Vor Ort sind die Hunde dann im Kofferraum.

Endlich nicht mehr mieten.


----------



## ManiPike (26. Juli 2021)

Hallo Leute!

Gibt es Berichte zu Fangergebnissen (Hvide Sande, P&T, ....)?

Bin ab Freitag in Klegod für 2 Wo.

Danke euch!!!!


----------



## DKNoob (26. Juli 2021)

ManiPike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Gibt es Berichte zu Fangergebnissen (Hvide Sande, P&T, ....)?
> 
> ...


klittens put and take wurde gut gefangen. in den restlichenseen  ist massig fisch drinne..ab und an wird auch dort gefangen.. aber das wasser ist zur zeit sehr warm.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Juli 2021)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Auf der Fahrt sind die Hunde auf dem Rücksitz an Ihrem Geschirr angegurtet und der Kofferraum ist vollgepackt plus halt die gemietete Dachbox mit dem Kleinzeug und den Rutenfutteralen.
> Vor Ort sind die Hunde dann im Kofferraum.
> 
> Endlich nicht mehr mieten.



sorry , ich kenn die Strecke nach HS wie Ihr, ich hab so 1000 km hin.
was ich mir immer wieder lustig vorstelle ist die Zukunft _Elektrokarre -reicht so schon nicht weit .deutsche Autobahn schon ein Graus - und dann noch ne dicke Dachbox plus voll besetzte/ gepackte Karre - alles was schön "frist"- da brauchste doch ne transportable Steckdose- sonst stehste doch mehr Zeit an der Tanke oder wie immer das Ding dann heißt


----------



## DKNoob (26. Juli 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> sorry , ich kenn die Strecke nach HS wie Ihr, ich hab so 1000 km hin.
> was ich mir immer wieder lustig vorstelle ist die Zukunft _Elektrokarre -reicht so schon nicht weit .deutsche Autobahn schon ein Graus - und dann noch ne dicke Dachbox plus voll besetzte/ gepackte Karre - alles was schön "frist"- da brauchste doch ne transportable Steckdose- sonst stehste doch mehr Zeit an der Tanke oder wie immer das Ding dann heißt


ne powerbank -solar. haha


----------



## Toto2304 (26. Juli 2021)

angler1996 bis bei uns so ne Akkukarre steht muss schon viel passieren.
Im Moment haben wir den Luxus das meine Frau alle drei Jahre nen Firmenwagen bekommt und da ist Kombi und gute Reichweite Pflicht.
Und solange es keine großen E-Kombi mit 1000-1200 km Reichweite gibt will ich so ein Teil nicht. Außerdem zahlt der AG den Sprit aber nicht das Laden zu Hause. Also warum sollten wir weg vom guten alten Verbrenner.
Für mich ist die einzige vernünftige Alternative Wasserstoff auf die wird leider zu wenig gesetzt.

soo noch 2 Wochen und den Rest von dieser dann geht es endlich los.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Juli 2021)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> angler1996 bis bei uns so ne Akkukarre steht muss schon viel passieren.
> Im Moment haben wir den Luxus das meine Frau alle drei Jahre nen Firmenwagen bekommt und da ist Kombi und gute Reichweite Pflicht.
> Und solange es keine großen E-Kombi mit 1000-1200 km Reichweite gibt will ich so ein Teil nicht. Außerdem zahlt der AG den Sprit aber nicht das Laden zu Hause. Also warum sollten wir weg vom guten alten Verbrenner.
> Für mich ist die einzige vernünftige Alternative Wasserstoff auf die wird leider zu wenig gesetzt.


Du sollst nicht,
 war einfach einBild , was mir im Hirn hing,wenn ich so ab und zu auf der Autobahn unterwegs bin


----------



## Toto2304 (26. Juli 2021)

angler1996 war mir schon klar.
Wir hätten jetzt bei der aktuellen Wahl beim Auto auch die Möglichkeit gehabt nen PlugIn Hybrid zu nehmen. Bei dem geringeren Tankvolumen wären wir mal gerade bis zur Grenze gekommen. Im Leben nicht.
Hätte jetzt anstatt des Benziners auch gerne nen dicken Diesel genommen. Jetzt schaffen wir knapp 800 km mit einer Tankfüllung und viel Autobahn und Tempomat.
Mondeo Kombi Automatik 165 PS Benziner


----------



## ManiPike (27. Juli 2021)

DKNoob schrieb:


> klittens put and take wurde gut gefangen. in den restlichenseen  ist massig fisch drinne..ab und an wird auch dort gefangen.. aber das wasser ist zur zeit sehr warm.


Hallo DKNoob 

Köderwahl?
Stelle?

Danke für deine Tipps


----------



## Dortmunder (27. Juli 2021)

Hallo zusammen.
Hier mal ein schneller Bericht aus Hvide Sande. Das Makrelenangeln läuft  bei ablandigem Wind die letzten Tage sehr gut von der Südmole. Abends bei Hochwasser lassen sich die Makrelen aber auch super mit Heringsvorfach und Meerforellenblinker vom Strand aus fangen. Allerdings ziehen seit Sonntag immer mal wieder Gewitter durch, welche die Wetterlage recht instabil machen. Heute haben wir kaum Wind, aber starke Bewölkung. Trotzdem sind die Voraussetzungen heute Abend zum auflaufenden Hochwasser wieder Makrelen vom Strand zu fangen nicht schlecht


----------



## Dortmunder (27. Juli 2021)

An den Put and Take Seen läuft es aufgrund des schwül warmen Wetters eher schleppend. Oxriver zum Beispiel viel Fisch an der Oberfläche, aber sehr träge. Sondervig Put and Take wie immer gut besucht, aber die Fänge halten sich in Grenzen. Aber bei den momentanen Möglichkeiten Makrelen zu angeln, kann man das Forellenangeln getrost auf die kommenden Tage schieben, sobald wieder auflandiger Westwind vorherrscht.

In diesem Sinne


----------



## DKNoob (27. Juli 2021)

ManiPike schrieb:


> Hallo DKNoob
> 
> Köderwahl?
> Stelle?
> ...


wie immer in den ecken der beiden seen kurz hinter der krautkante.. 2m vorfach 50 cm auftreibend.. schlepp ist nicht  die dümpeln am rand entlang.köder powerbait mit bienenmade... farbe gelb oder schwarz weiss.


----------



## sirviper (27. Juli 2021)

Dortmunder schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Hier mal ein schneller Bericht aus Hvide Sande. Das Makrelenangeln läuft  bei ablandigem Wind die letzten Tage sehr gut von der Südmole. Abends bei Hochwasser lassen sich die Makrelen aber auch super mit Heringsvorfach und Meerforellenblinker vom Strand aus fangen. Allerdings ziehen seit Sonntag immer mal wieder Gewitter durch, welche die Wetterlage recht instabil machen. Heute haben wir kaum Wind, aber starke Bewölkung. Trotzdem sind die Voraussetzungen heute Abend zum auflaufenden Hochwasser wieder Makrelen vom Strand zu fangen nicht schlecht


Kann ich bestätigen! Bin gesterrn auf der Südmole gewesen und konnte gute Fänge beobachten. Heute mal selbst auf der Nordmole im Einsatz und bis zum ersten Starkregen am Mittag gut Makrele gefangen. 
An den Stränden läuft es auch. Makrele habe ich dort zwar noch nicht gefangen aber Platte und Wolfsbarsch sind möglich.


----------



## ManiPike (28. Juli 2021)

sirviper schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen! Bin gesterrn auf der Südmole gewesen und konnte gute Fänge beobachten. Heute mal selbst auf der Nordmole im Einsatz und bis zum ersten Starkregen am Mittag gut Makrele gefangen.
> An den Stränden läuft es auch. Makrele habe ich dort zwar noch nicht gefangen aber Platte und Wolfsbarsch sind möglich.


Wo hast an den Stränden gefischt?


----------



## Toto2304 (28. Juli 2021)

Da werd ich ja mal richtig neidisch. 
muss noch bis zum 14.08. warten bis wir da sind.


----------



## sirviper (29. Juli 2021)

ManiPike schrieb:


> Wo hast an den Stränden gefischt?


Ich habe den Abschnitt Strandgården bis Husby Klit befischt. Nun auch mit Makrele im Programm. Eine 40er Makrele an der Brandungsrute macht auch Spaß.


----------



## ManiPike (29. Juli 2021)

sirviper schrieb:


> Ich habe den Abschnitt Strandgården bis Husby Klit befischt. Nun auch mit Makrele im Programm. Eine 40er Makrele an der Brandungsrute macht auch Spaß.


Genial!!! Petri Heil!!! Dann werde ich ab übermorgen auch ein bisschen experimentieren


----------



## SFVNOR (29. Juli 2021)

Sorry für die Frage aber ist die Bagerie in Humble noch immer offen ? Das Brot und der Kuchen war immer unschlagbar   Gibt es ausserhalb eine reine Bagerie in z.B. Tullebölle in der Nähe vom / beim Dagli Brugsen einen wirklichen Bäcker oder muss man auf den Super Brugsen in Rudköping ausweichen ?
Ich mag nicht das Industriebrot und den gefakten Kuchen  Das bekomme ich auch auf der Tanke in DE 

Vielen Dank und Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## jürgeng. (29. Juli 2021)

Hi Stefan,
hast Du Deinen obigen Eintrag vielleicht im falschen Forum gepostet? Sollte der nicht vielleicht im Langeland-Forum sein satt im Hvide-Sande tröt? 
Nach den im Netzt verfügbaren Informationen sollte die "richtige" Bäckerei in Tulleboelle offen sein.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Dortmunder (29. Juli 2021)

Mahlzeit, 
gestern trotz miesem Wetter und SW Wind nochmal 4 maßige Makrelen auf Mefoblinker 35g ohne Beifänger vom Strand aus gefangen. Ich denke heute bei dem Wetter gegen Abend eher nicht mehr so erfolgversprechend. (Werde aber wohl trotzdem los. Denn nur wer geht, fängt) 

Aber dafür laufen die Forellen nun scheinbar wieder. Heute für 90Kronen die 2h Karte am Ringköbing Put and Take gelöst. 
Fünf schöne Forellen auf Gummi gefangen. Standen sehr dicht unter der Oberfläche. Allerdings haben sie den Köder auch mit voller Wucht attackiert und komplett inhaliert. Fehlbisse oder Aussteiger gab es daher heute nicht. Anbei noch mal ein Bild von den Makrelen vom Strand. 

VG


----------



## Musi1978 (30. Juli 2021)

Hallöchen,
ich bin ab Samstag für 14 Tage mit der Familie in der Region um Bork Havn und würde auch das eine oder andere Mal gern wieder ans Wasser gehen. Normalerweise bin ich in Schweden unterwegs, daher bin ich was Möglichkeiten und Erlaubnisse angeht in DK nicht ganz so sattelfest. Würde mich freuen wenn die Dänemarkexperten mich etwas aufschlauen könnten.

In Bork Havn selbst kenne ich mich aus und weiß im Hafen ist Angelverbot. An der Ausfahrt habe ich schon erfolgreich auf Barsch gefischt ...aber für 14 Tage ist der Spott nicht ganz ausreichend ;-) In Nymindegab am Steg war ich auch schon, aber ohne Boot ist man hier ja auch recht eingeschränkt.
Habe letztes mal noch etwas am *Falen Å *gefischt, war mir aber nicht sicher ob ich hier eine gesonderte Erlaubnis brauche ?!
Bin mit Spinrute und Wathose ausgestattet und auf der Suche nach den Räubern.

Würde mich riesig über den einen oder anderen Tipp freuen und eben gegen keine Regeln verstossen.

Den staatlichen Angelschein habe ich wie jedes Jahr verlängert 

Danke für die Rückmeldungen und Petri heil,
Musi


----------



## SFVNOR (30. Juli 2021)

jürgeng. schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> hast Du Deinen obigen Eintrag vielleicht im falschen Forum gepostet? Sollte der nicht vielleicht im Langeland-Forum sein satt im Hvide-Sande tröt?
> Nach den im Netzt verfügbaren Informationen sollte die "richtige" Bäckerei in Tulleboelle offen sein.
> Gruß
> Jürgen


Upps, ja ich habe es im falschen Forum gepostet. Danke für den Hinweil.
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Dortmunder (30. Juli 2021)

Mahlzeit,
heute habe ich eine 2h Karte (100K) am Oxriver gelöst, da man dort vor dem doch recht böigen SW Wind relativ geschützt angeln konnte.
Allerdings hatte die windgeschützte sonnige Lage zur Folge, dass die Angelei erst gestartet werden konnte, nachdem man sich mit gefühlt 0,5l Antibrumm eingesprüht hatte. Die Bremsen saßen schon vorm aussteigen auf der Fensterscheibe des Autos....
Nachdem ich dann soweit präpariert war, ließ es sich super angeln.
4 wirklich große und schöne Forellen. Alle auf Spoon 1,5g grün/schwarz.
Allerdings musste ich, um hier doch noch zum Erfolg zu kommen, dass Fluorocarbon Vorfach auf gut 180cm verlängern, da die geflochtene trotz 120cm Vorfach noch eine ganz schöne Scheuchwirkung hatte.

In diesem Sinne, allen vor Ort noch einen schönen Urlaub.

VG


----------



## bloozer (30. Juli 2021)

Danke für das Update! Läuft Makrele vereinzelt noch?


----------



## Dortmunder (31. Juli 2021)

Musi1978 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> ich bin ab Samstag für 14 Tage mit der Familie in der Region um Bork Havn und würde auch das eine oder andere Mal gern wieder ans Wasser gehen. Normalerweise bin ich in Schweden unterwegs, daher bin ich was Möglichkeiten und Erlaubnisse angeht in DK nicht ganz so sattelfest. Würde mich freuen wenn die Dänemarkexperten mich etwas aufschlauen könnten.
> 
> In Bork Havn selbst kenne ich mich aus und weiß im Hafen ist Angelverbot. An der Ausfahrt habe ich schon erfolgreich auf Barsch gefischt ...aber für 14 Tage ist der Spott nicht ganz ausreichend ;-) In Nymindegab am Steg war ich auch schon, aber ohne Boot ist man hier ja auch recht eingeschränkt.
> ...


Hallo, 
Hier findest du alles was du wissen musst um z.B die  Skjern, oder Omme Au zu beangeln. 





						Skjern Å Sammenslutning
					






					skjernaasam.dk
				



Du brauchst auf jeden Fall den staatlichen Angelschein, den Angelschein für die Au, sowie die persönliche Lachsquote (150Kronen).

Viel Spaß im Urlaub und Petri!


----------



## Oxo86 (31. Juli 2021)

Moin. Morgen geht es mit dem Wohnmobil los nach Thorsminde. Werde mein Glück natürlich auch in Hvide Sande probieren. Wetter sieht nicht so gut aus, aber was solls? Wenn es was zu berichten gibt melde ich mich. Noch jemanden vor Ort die Tage?


----------



## Musi1978 (31. Juli 2021)

Dortmunder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Hier findest du alles was du wissen musst um z.B die  Skjern, oder Omme Au zu beangeln.
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Dortmunder !

Danke für die Antwort und den Link. Hatte mir das "Procedere" schon mal durchgelesen und glaube ich lasse aufgrund der vielen Regel die AU mal lieber weg. Möchte ja auch keinen Lachs fangen  Hier in Bork Havn fliesst ja der Fallen Å, dieser zählt dann wohl auch zum AU-System ?! 

Dann bleibt es wohl beim Barsche zocken und vielleicht bekomme ich ja mal einen Tag mit einem Boot in Nymindegab hin um dort dem Barsch und Hecht nachzustellen. Leider ist dort kein direkter Bootsverleih mehr 

Aber Danke für die Antwort, sollte noch jemand einen Tipp haben was ein Raubfischangler hier Treiben kann, immer gern. 

Gruß Musi


----------



## Schreiner-Johann (31. Juli 2021)

Musi1978 schrieb:


> ann bleibt es wohl beim Barsche zocken und vielleicht bekomme ich ja mal einen Tag mit einem Boot in Nymindegab hin um dort dem Barsch und Hecht nachzustellen. Leider ist dort kein direkter Bootsverleih mehr


In Nymindegab am Hotel können Kanus gemietet werden. Hatte ich mal angefragt, war mir aber dann doch zu teuer. Habe den Preis allerdings nicht mehr im Kopf. 
Viel Spass dort! 
Grüße Johannes


----------



## Musi1978 (31. Juli 2021)

Schreiner-Johann schrieb:


> In Nymindegab am Hotel können Kanus gemietet werden. Hatte ich mal angefragt, war mir aber dann doch zu teuer. Habe den Preis allerdings nicht mehr im Kopf.
> Viel Spass dort!
> Grüße Johannes


Danke, werde die Tage mal anhalten und die Preise studieren ;-) Sollte jemand auch mit dem Gedanken spielen, melden ☝


----------



## Toto2304 (2. August 2021)

Dortmunder was für eine Fluorcarbon Schnur nimmst du? Stärke und Tragkraft?

Hab auf beiden UL und der nicht ganz so feinen Spinnrute geflochtene drauf.


----------



## Dortmunder (3. August 2021)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Dortmunder was für eine Fluorcarbon Schnur nimmst du? Stärke und Tragkraft?
> 
> Hab auf beiden UL und der nicht ganz so feinen Spinnrute geflochtene drauf.


Hallo, 
Als Vorfach nutze ich Fluorocarbon von Stroft FC1 in 0.18  ca 3kg Tragkraft 

Hauptschnur 8fach geflochtene 0.10mm ca 3kg Tragkraft.


----------



## Toto2304 (3. August 2021)

Dortmunder danke war mir jetzt nicht sicher welchen Durchmesser ich nehmen soll.


----------



## bloozer (4. August 2021)

Ist jemand vor Ort? Was wird gerade gefangen? Makrele müsste jetzt wieder laufen, oder?


----------



## fireforget (4. August 2021)

Wir sind momentan überhalb von hvide Sande. Makrelen sollen momentan gut zu fangen sein. Bei mir war es heute dieser schöne Wolfsbarsch von 46cm.


----------



## cb9975 (5. August 2021)

Auf der Nordmole ging heute Abend die Post ab. Video ist bei Kotz Fritid auf Facebook hochgeladen. Makrelen würden reichlich gefangen. Wir haben mit Pose 8 Stück in einer Stunde geangelt. Reicht für den Grill.


----------



## bloozer (10. August 2021)

Hi Boardies, ist jemand von euch aktiv am Angeln in Hvide Sande und Umgebung? Was läuft gerade?


----------



## Musi1978 (10. August 2021)

Aktuell wenig los und die Forellen in den zahlreichen Teichen schwimmen auch alle sehr träge oben.


----------



## Double2004 (10. August 2021)

bloozer schrieb:


> Hi Boardies, ist jemand von euch aktiv am Angeln in Hvide Sande und Umgebung? Was läuft gerade?


Moin,

bin aktuell in Hvide Sande. Makrelen werden vereinzelt auf der Fjordseite (!) und auf den Molen gefangen. Aber die großen Mengen sind es aktuell nicht. Plattfisch sehr schwierig momentan, wenn überhaupt, dann handlange Fische. An der Schleuse vereinzelt außerdem noch kleine Hornis um die 40-50m. 
An den Forellenteichen läuft es einigermaßen. Aber die Besatzmengen sind sehr unterschiedlich, genau wie die Fangergebnisse. Söndervig P&T läuft recht gut. Lobjerg Hede und Klegod werden sehr wenig besetzt. 

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## Toto2304 (11. August 2021)

Mal sehen wie das Wetter ab Samstag wird wenn ich hochfahre.
Forellen waren in den letzten Sommern immer schwierig bei den Temperaturen.
Hoffe das in der Brandung was geht.
Cousin ist gerade an der Ostsee in der Nähe von Apenrade. Auf 100 Wattis einen Wittling mit 15 cm. Nicht gerade berauschend.


----------



## angler1996 (11. August 2021)

wie sieht es mit Verkauf Watt und Seeringler aus ? 
Wünsche bessere Fänge,


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (11. August 2021)

Kannste bei DS Angelsport in Flensburg mitnehmen, rein in die Kühlbox und die halten dann mind. 4 Tage


----------



## angler1996 (11. August 2021)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Kannste bei DS Angelsport in Flensburg mitnehmen, rein in die Kühlbox und die halten dann mind. 4 Tage


 ja kann ich , aber was macht der Verkauf vorort?


----------



## cb9975 (11. August 2021)

Wattis sind bei Kott täglich zu bekommen. 60 Kr für 20 Stück. Gestern Nachmittag vom Strand  4 Flundern und eine Makrele gefangen. Auf den Molen werden aktuell nur vereinzelt Makrelen gefangen.


----------



## angler1996 (11. August 2021)

cb9975 schrieb:


> Wattis sind bei Kott täglich zu bekommen. 60 Kr für 20 Stück. Gestern Nachmittag vom Strand  4 Flundern und eine Makrele gefangen. Auf den Molen werden aktuell nur vereinzelt Makrelen gefangen.


Danke!


----------



## Michael_05er (11. August 2021)

Aktuell hats in einigen Ferienwohnungen neben Kott gebrannt. Personen kamen nicht zu Schaden. Ein paar bewegte Bilder gibt's hier.


----------



## 30mike (11. August 2021)

Moin Michi,
leider funzt dein Link nicht


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. August 2021)

Bei  mir funktioniert er:








						Voldsom brand i feriecenter: Bygningen står ikke til at redde | TV MIDTVEST
					

Kort før middagstid tirsdag opstod der store flammer i et feriecenter i Hvide Sande. Nu er store dele af bygningen styrtet sammen.




					www.tvmidtvest.dk


----------



## angler1996 (11. August 2021)

Großbrand im Ferienzentrum in Hvide Sande
					

(Hvide Sande) – Personen wurden bei dem Brand nicht verletzt, aber große Teile des Gebäudes stürzten ein. Ein ehemaliges Hotel in Hvide Sande ist in Brand geraten. Dieses geschah im Zusammenh…



					sh-ugeavisen.dk


----------



## Hafenkante (11. August 2021)

Moin,zum Glück wurde niemand verletzt .Kann mir jemand sagen was und ob momentan an der Schleuse bzw. den Außenmolen etwas gefangen wird? für Informationen bin ich dankbar- wir fahren Samstag hoch ☺. 
Danke, Bernd


----------



## Musi1978 (11. August 2021)

Double2004 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin aktuell in Hvide Sande. Makrelen werden vereinzelt auf der Fjordseite (!) und auf den Molen gefangen. Aber die großen Mengen sind es aktuell nicht. Plattfisch sehr schwierig momentan, wenn überhaupt, dann handlange Fische. An der Schleuse vereinzelt außerdem noch kleine Hornis um die 40-50m.
> An den Forellenteichen läuft es einigermaßen. Aber die Besatzmengen sind sehr unterschiedlich, genau wie die Fangergebnisse. Söndervig P&T läuft recht gut. Lobjerg Hede und Klegod werden sehr wenig besetzt.
> ...


...siehe hier, von gestern.


----------



## Hafenkante (11. August 2021)

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Double2004 (12. August 2021)

Moin,

kurzes Update:
Auf den Molen heute keine Makrelenfänge mitbekommen. Wind soll nun stärker werden und auf W drehen. Dürfte also schwierig werden. An der Schleuse habe ich auch keine Fänge gesehen.
Konnte heute selbst am Fjord (ohne Boot!) 16 schöne Barsche zwischen 26 und 32cm verhaften. 1,4kg Filets.

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## angler1996 (12. August 2021)

Brauchts, um in Musuem oder Restaurant zu kommen jedesmal Impfnachweis?
( bin geimpft)


----------



## Double2004 (12. August 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> Brauchts, um in Musuem oder Restaurant zu kommen jedesmal Impfnachweis?
> ( bin geimpft)



Ja, für Museen und Innengastronomie braucht man ihn. Außengastro geht ohne. Und deine Maske brauchst du nur, wenn du Bus oder Bahn fahren willst!


----------



## angler1996 (13. August 2021)

Double2004 schrieb:


> Ja, für Museen und Innengastronomie braucht man ihn. Außengastro geht ohne. Und deine Maske brauchst du nur, wenn du Bus oder Bahn fahren willst!


Moin und Danke


----------



## Oxo86 (14. August 2021)

Moin. Heute zurück gekommen. War zwar in thorsminde urlauben aber hab es mir nicht nehmen lassen auch in Hvide Sande mein Glück zu versuchen. Auf Makrele hatte ich noch nie Glück aber hab es wieder versucht. Am Ende hatte ich nen Sonnenbrand. Hab es dann auf Platte und Aal versucht. War auch erfolgreich aber leider waren die Platten handlang und die Aale waren wenig kapitale Schnürsenkel. Fazit ist im Oktober den Heringen nachstellen. 
Finde es trotzdem etwas bedenklich was so mancher "Kollege" alles in seinen Eimer wirft. Wüsste nicht was ich mit Aalen bis 30 cm so anstellen sollte. 
Vielleicht sieht man sich in 2 Monaten. Allen Anwesenden ein dickes Petri


----------



## Hafenkante (15. August 2021)

Moin,wir sind gestern in Bjerregard angekommen und wurden von starken Westwinden mit reichlich Regen begrüßt.Wir haben heute mal einen kurzen Blick auf die Schleuse in Hvide Sande geworfen da war nicht wirklich etwas los das mag wohl am Schei.....wetter liegen ,mal sehen was noch kommt ansonsten werden die Auen in der Umgebung unsicher gemacht ☺.Viele Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## Double2004 (15. August 2021)

Moin.

Also, so eine tolle Angelei am Fjord auf Barsch habe ich noch nicht erlebt.  Heute wieder ca. 1,5kg Filet eingetütet. Während die Fische beim letzten Mal tief standen, heute extrem oberflächennah. Sind wirklich toll gefärbte, kampfstarke Fische.

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## Naish82 (16. August 2021)

Petri! Wo bist du denn unterwegs? Von Land / watend oder per Boot?


----------



## Double2004 (16. August 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Petri! Wo bist du denn unterwegs? Von Land / watend oder per Boot?



Moin,
ganz komfortabel von Land ohne Watstiefel.    Habe heute mein persönliches Mindestmaß auf 26cm gesetzt und es wurden in drei Stunden 13 Fische zum Mitnehmen.

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## Michael_05er (16. August 2021)

Petri! Lass noch was drin für Anfang September


----------



## Timo.Keibel (17. August 2021)

Das klingt doch nach einer kurzweiligen Barschangelei. Habe ich auch mal probiert, hatte aber kein Glück. Wenn ich es das nächste mal an den Ringkøbing Fjord komme, ist auf jeden Fall das Belly Boat mit E-Motor dabei! Habe schon etwas Hvide Sande-Schmacht


----------



## Michael_05er (17. August 2021)

Ja, mit Belly ist man da viel flexibler. Ich bin zwar keine großen Strecken gepaddelt, aber im Vergleich zur Uferangelei hat es sich definitiv gelohnt, mobil zu sein. Ich werde im September Belly und Motor definitiv dabei haben.


----------



## chum (19. August 2021)

Hallo, ich bin nächsten Juli für 2 Wochen mit Familie in HS und wollte mal fragen, ob jemand auch auf Hecht im Fjord geangelt hat. Matthias


----------



## Michael_05er (19. August 2021)

Ich selber habs noch nicht gezielt gemacht. Hab aber im Südzipfel des Fjords einige erfolgreiche Hecht Angler gesehen. Vom Belly aus mit Köfi an der Pose oder geschleppt Blinker vom Boot. Ansonsten sollen die südlichen Ausläufer des Fjords gute Ecken sein.


----------



## chum (20. August 2021)

Ich danke Dir, unser FH ist in Aargab, da hab ichs ja nicht weit zum Ringköbing Fjord. Die Frage ist nur ob es sich im Juli lohnt das Hechgerät einzupacken oder ich mich auf Makrele und Co. konzentrieren soll.


----------



## Michael_05er (20. August 2021)

Makrelen solltest du gute Chancen haben, das hängt aber immer vom Wetter ab. Ostwind und schönes Wetter ist top. Im Bereich Aargab weiß ich allerdings nicht, ob du da direkt an den Fjord kommst. Wir sind da seit zehn Jahren, aber ich hin immer an die Nord- oder Südecke des Fjords gefahren. Ich denke aber schon, dass im Juli auch Hechte beißen.


----------



## chum (20. August 2021)

Ich danke Dir!


----------



## jürgeng. (31. August 2021)

Hallo Leute,
gibt´s nichts neues zu berichten? Wie ist denn aktuell die Angelei rund um Hvide Sande? Wir sind in 3 Wochen oben, aber deshalb müsst ihr ja nicht alles an Fisch drinnenlassen

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## anschmu (31. August 2021)

jürgeng. schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> gibt´s nichts neues zu berichten? Wie ist denn aktuell die Angelei rund um Hvide Sande? Wir sind in 3 Wochen oben, aber deshalb müsst ihr ja nicht alles an Fisch drinnenlassen
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen


Moin ,würde mich auch interessieren, da ich ab 18.9auch oben bin


----------



## Michael_05er (31. August 2021)

Die Fische suchen sich schon ein Versteck, weil ich am Samstag komme  
Ich hoffe, das Wetter bleibt angenehm. Dann sollte es zumindest mit Barschen klappen. Aktuell könnte es auch wieder östlichen Wind geben, vielleicht kommen noch ein paar späte Makrelen vorbei...


----------



## Toto2304 (1. September 2021)

Ich drück euch allen die Daumen und fettes Petri.
War Mitte August oben und hatte absolutes Pech. Falscher Wind, fette Wellen und an dem Put and Take das Wasser viel zu warm.

Bin das erste mal seit Jahren nur mit gekauftem Fisch nach Hause.


----------



## rainzor (1. September 2021)

Moin,

ich bin ab Freitag nach fast 2 Jahren Pause auch mal wieder oben.
Mal sehen, was Barsch und Hecht so machen.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## angler1996 (1. September 2021)

na ich werd mal mehr gucken , ob ich einen von Meefoschrecks Thunen an die Brandungsrute bekomme ;-))


----------



## anschmu (3. September 2021)

Noch 15 Tage, dann werden die Teiche leer gefischt


----------



## Toto2304 (3. September 2021)

Las noch was drin im Teich. Bin erst ab dem 16. Oktober wieder oben.


----------



## anschmu (5. September 2021)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Las noch was drin im Teich. Bin erst ab dem 16. Oktober wieder oben.


Bis dahin wird sich der Bestand sicher erholen


----------



## angler1996 (6. September 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> na ich werd mal mehr gucken , ob ich einen von Meefoschrecks Thunen an die Brandungsrute bekomme ;-))


naja , bis zum Thun hätten sie noch wachsen müssen, als Minithune  waren sie völlig ok;-))


----------



## rainzor (7. September 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> naja , bis zum Thun hätten sie noch wachsen müssen, als Minithune  waren sie völlig ok;-))



Moin, 
heißt das jetzt, dass noch Makrelen gefangen werden? Sa. + So. war das Wetter ja absolut top.

Ich hab mich am Fjord vergnügt. Vom Ufer läuft es recht gut auf Weißfisch. Barsche wollen nicht richtig.
Dafür beissen sie vom Boot aus um so besser. Durchschnittsgrößen von 20-25cm, der Größte 32cm.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## Michael_05er (8. September 2021)

Ich war Montag mit nem Kumpel vom Ufer aus unterwegs. Eine handvoll Barsche von 27-33cm ließen sich fangen. Heute geht's nochmal los, Ende der Woche mach ich dann das Belly fertig und probiere es vom Wasser aus. Das Wetter ist ganz angenehm finde ich. An der Schleuse ist nicht allzuviel los, wenn ich so vorbeifahre. Ob gefangen wird kann ich nicht beurteilen, auf Fb liest man nicht unbedingt viele Erfolgsmeldungen.


----------



## angler1996 (9. September 2021)

war gegen 19.00 mal kurz an der Schleuse, Makrelen habe ich keine gesehen. Was ich gesehen habe , hat dazu geührt das ich gleich wieder weg bin. Bevor ich da einem nen Knoten in die  Rute mache.


----------



## Naish82 (9. September 2021)

An der Schleuse passiert nicht viel. War mit Junior die letzte Woche 3-4x da um die Krebse zu ärgern. 
Fleischwurst u Salami haben sich als top Köder an der Wäscheklammer herausgestellt.
Stinkekäse lockt sie an, aber sie packen nicht so herzhaft zu.

Hier und da kam bei den Anglern mal n mini Hering raus, sonst hab ich nix gesehen.


----------



## Toto2304 (14. September 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> war gegen 19.00 mal kurz an der Schleuse, Makrelen habe ich keine gesehen. Was ich gesehen habe , hat dazu geührt das ich gleich wieder weg bin. Bevor ich da einem nen Knoten in die  Rute mache.


Das mit dem Knoten hätte ich gerne gesehen.
Letztens war bei Facebook nen Post wo einer von der Nordmole in Hvide Sande berichtet hatte. Da war wohl auch ne Gruppe die jeden noch so kleinen Fisch masakriert und in die Tasche gepackt haben.

hatte das dann bei Kott gemeldet und die leiten das wohl direkt weiter oder können selber reagieren.
Also falls ihr mal so Vollpfosten seht dann Fotos machen und Kott melden.
Nur wenn man genug Arschlöcher erwischt spricht sich das rum und es werden weniger.


----------



## DKNoob (14. September 2021)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Knoten hätte ich gerne gesehen.
> Letztens war bei Facebook nen Post wo einer von der Nordmole in Hvide Sande berichtet hatte. Da war wohl auch ne Gruppe die jeden noch so kleinen Fisch masakriert und in die Tasche gepackt haben.
> 
> 
> Also falls ihr mal so Vollpfosten seht dann Fotos machen und Kott melden.


das mit dem foto machen ist so eine sache.. der schuss kann eventuell nach hinten losgehen und für denjenigen der fotos macht teuer werden.auch in dänemark.
anscheissen ok. oder von der mole schubsen gg.


----------



## Toto2304 (15. September 2021)

DKNoob sowas macht man auch heimlich wie die Spanner am FKK Strand. 

Von der Mole schubsen ist da natürlich besser und einfacher. Ach ja man braucht auch Nirgendwo mehr hin laufen zum melden.


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (16. September 2021)

Moin, es hat mal wieder gebrannt in HS, dieses Mal die Lachsfarm.
Ich schau mir das nächste Woche mal vor Ort an.
Hg Carsten









						Adskillige mennesker er evakueret: Brandvæsnet kæmper fortsat med flammerne i Hvide Sande
					

HVIDE SANDE: Torsdag morgen kæmper brandvæsnet fortsat med flammerne i Hvide Sande, hvor der onsdag aften gik ild i laksefabrikken Atlantic Sapphire.




					dbrs.dk


----------



## DKNoob (16. September 2021)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> DKNoob sowas macht man auch heimlich wie die Spanner am FKK Strand.
> 
> Von der Mole schubsen ist da natürlich besser und einfacher. Ach ja man braucht auch Nirgendwo mehr hin laufen zum melden.


du hast es verstanden


----------



## Timo.Keibel (16. September 2021)

Komisch, was ist das denn los? Erst das alte Hotel mit den Ferienwohnung und nun die Lachsfarm ...


----------



## Michael_05er (16. September 2021)

Es hat zumindest ordentlich gequalmt. Selbst heute mittag noch. 






Unser Urlaub neigt sich dem Ende zu. Die Barsche waren heute aber nochmal gut drauf. War nochmal mit dem Belly unterwegs und konnte einige verhaften. Natürlich wieder einige kleine dabei, aber auch mein neuer PB mit 39cm. Bin immer noch total geflasht.


----------



## SnowHH1991 (18. September 2021)

Hallo an alle,

ich bin übernächste Woche südlich des Rinköbingfjords im Urlaub und plane das Boot einzupacken. Ich hab leider noch keine vernünftige Seekarte zur Hand. Mein erster Gedanke war, das Boot im kleinen Hafen von Nymindegab zu slippen (sieht zumindest laut Maps möglich aus). Allerdings stelle ich mir die Frage, ob der Fjord in der Gegend überhaupt vernünftig befahrbar ist (aufgrund des Tiefgangs)? Sollte ich ansonsten lieber direkt nach Bork Havn ausweichen und von dort starten ? 

Hat hier jemand Erfahrung ?

LG,

Timo


----------



## Michael_05er (18. September 2021)

Ich bin da immer nur mit dem Belly ins Wasser. Normale Boote kann man da aber auch slippen. In der Gegend sind einige Bootsangler unterwegs. Am Rand ist es recht flach, aber dann hat es rund 2m, manchmal mehr.


----------



## SnowHH1991 (18. September 2021)

Michael_05er schrieb:


> Ich bin da immer nur mit dem Belly ins Wasser. Normale Boote kann man da aber auch slippen. In der Gegend sind einige Bootsangler unterwegs. Am Rand ist es recht flach, aber dann hat es rund 2m, manchmal mehr.


Vielen Dank - ich hatte vergessen, es handelt sich um nen 4,50m Crestliner. Das sollte dann aber ja passen. Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## jürgeng. (27. September 2021)

Hi, 
Heute vormittag war ich mal an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande etwas gucken. 
Die Mole war ganz gut besucht und es waren doch ein paar dabei, die mehrfach Heringe am Paternoster hatten. 
Es scheint, daß die Herbstheringe zumindest in ersten Anfängen vor Ort sind. 
Gruss
Jürgen


----------



## Oxo86 (2. Oktober 2021)

Moin in die Runde.
Nächste Woche Sonntag geht es endlich wieder mit dem Camper nach Thorsminde. Hvide Sande wird natürlich das Ausflugsziel Nr.1 sein. Ist jemand von euch auch vor Ort das man sich mal treffen kann? Würd mich freuen ein paar Heringe mit dem ein oder anderen zu verhaften. 
Gruß


----------



## Toto2304 (5. Oktober 2021)

Nach dem ich heute bei Facebook den ein oder anderen Post lesen musste wie es an der Schleuse in HS zugeht werde ich den Bereich wie immer meiden.
Heringe wurden gefangen aber wie so oft wie ein Stück Dreck behandelt. Waidgerecht für viele ein Fremdwort. Und dann wurden sie teilweise nur Richtung Eimer geworfen in der Gier auf mehr Fisch.
Ekelhaft mehr kann man nicht sagen.

Wurde jetzt von Facebook gesperrt weil ich den Vorschlag gemacht habe man sollte sie mit den Ruten verprügeln und ins Wasser werfen. Da ich keine Lust auf solche Idioten habe bin ich dann an der Brandung mit den langen dicken Ruten.


----------



## Oxo86 (6. Oktober 2021)

Das ist gut zu wissen. Werde dann wohl eher in Thorsminde mein Glück versuchen. Mal schauen wie die Eindrücke dort sind. Sah im Sommer aber teilweise auch dort nicht viel besser aus, gerade in Bezug auf Mindestmaß. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Astacus74 (6. Oktober 2021)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Wurde jetzt von Facebook gesperrt weil ich den Vorschlag gemacht habe man sollte sie mit den Ruten verprügeln und ins Wasser werfen.


Na die sollten bei Facebook mal lieber die sperren die sich wie die letzten Vollidioten verhalten.



Toto2304 schrieb:


> Da ich keine Lust auf solche Idioten habe bin ich dann an der Brandung mit den langen dicken Ruten.


Und wie lief es in der Brandung?

Gruß Frank


----------



## Toto2304 (7. Oktober 2021)

Astacus74 
Wie es in der Brandung läuft kann ich ab dem 16.10. erst sagen. Erstmal noch bis zum 14. arbeiten gehen. Samstag geht es dann hoch und ich hoffe das an dem Tag auch noch ans Wasser komme.


----------



## Astacus74 (7. Oktober 2021)

Ups, ich dachte schon du wärst da oben, da war ich wohl nicht ganz bei der Sache  
Bei mir dauert es bestimmt bis nächstes Jahr das ich dort oben in der Brandung fischen kann 

Ich wünsch dir schon mal im voraus viel Petri Heil

Gruß Frank


----------



## SuchtnachHering (8. Oktober 2021)

Was ist eigentlich mit der Webcam an der Schleuse? Überträgt die irgendwann auch mal wieder Bilder?


----------



## okram24 (8. Oktober 2021)

SuchtnachHering schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit der Webcam an der Schleuse? Überträgt die irgendwann auch mal wieder Bilder?


Da ich morgen hoch fahre, kann ich ja bei Kott mal nachfragen.
Schöne Grüße von Otto soll ich ausrichten, hab gestern mit ihm telefoniert, es geht ihm gut!


----------



## Toto2304 (8. Oktober 2021)

Jau die Webcam ist ja schon ewig defekt.
Die Webcam vom Hafen die rum schwenkt ist ja schon nicht schlecht aber mehr was um zu sehen wie es mit den Wellen und dem Wind (Windräder) aussieht.
Von der Schleuse kann man kaum was erkennen.


----------



## Rosimausi (9. Oktober 2021)

Ja, immer die gleichen Idioten, wir ärgern uns auch jedes Mal und legen uns mit den Leuten an. Das kann man doch nicht unkommentiert lassen. Wir fahren Mittwoch hoch und hoffen auf weniger Idioten


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (9. Oktober 2021)

Na Rosimausi,
das mit den Idioten treffen wird wohl nicht ausbleiben, Herbstferien und die haben alle Auslauf, die Angelprofis


----------



## Oxo86 (9. Oktober 2021)

So Wohnmobil ist gepackt. Freue mich auf zwei Wochen angeln und entspannen. Bin gespannt was ans Band geht. Hab natürlich alles für den Hering dabei aber geh auch in die Brandung (anfänger). Mal gucken. Versuch macht klug... Hoffentlich ist kein Profi vor ort...


----------



## Astacus74 (9. Oktober 2021)

Oxo86 schrieb:


> Freue mich auf zwei Wochen angeln und entspannen.



Na dann Petri Heil, da kann man richtig neidisch werden

Gruß Frank


----------



## Toto2304 (10. Oktober 2021)

Oxo86 schrieb:


> So Wohnmobil ist gepackt. Freue mich auf zwei Wochen angeln und entspannen. Bin gespannt was ans Band geht. Hab natürlich alles für den Hering dabei aber geh auch in die Brandung (anfänger). Mal gucken. Versuch macht klug... Hoffentlich ist kein Profi vor ort...


Hey ob Profi oder nicht ist doch egal jeder hat mal angefangen. Bin erst zum 5. mal mit Brandungsruten oben.
Wenn es ein richtiger Profi ist der neben dir angelt hast du vielleicht das Glück das er dir hilft oder mal den ein oder anderen Tip gibt.


----------



## okram24 (10. Oktober 2021)

Hvide Sande aktuell:
War gerade gegen 11 Uhr mal an der Schleuse. Alle Tore waren offen und maximale Strömung Richtung Meer.
Auf der Plattform und den Pontons haben etwa 20 Leute geangelt und in den 15 Minuten, die ich geschaut habe, wurden 5 Heringe gefangen.
Ich werde nachher mal angreifen, wenn die Strömung nachlässt.
Fortsetzung folgt...


----------



## okram24 (10. Oktober 2021)

okram24 schrieb:


> Hvide Sande aktuell:
> War gerade gegen 11 Uhr mal an der Schleuse. Alle Tore waren offen und maximale Strömung Richtung Meer.
> Auf der Plattform und den Pontons haben etwa 20 Leute geangelt und in den 15 Minuten, die ich geschaut habe, wurden 5 Heringe gefangen.
> Ich werde nachher mal angreifen, wenn die Strömung nachlässt.
> Fortsetzung folgt...


Hier noch ein Foto von heute Vormittag.


----------



## okram24 (10. Oktober 2021)

Hvide Sande aktuell:
Gegen 14 Uhr war ich nochmal an der Schleuse und konnte am Ende des Pontons noch ein Plätzchen ergattern.
In eineinhalb Stunden konnte ich mir 8 schöne Heringe erarbeiten. Weiter zur Schleuse waren die Fänge viel besser. Ich konnte mehre gut gefüllte Paternoster beobachten.

SuchtnachHering: ich habe bei Kott nachgefragt, was mit der Webcam los ist. Sie sagten, dass sie dafür nicht zuständig sind und haben auch auf die andere Webcam am Strand verwiesen.





						Webcam from Denmark, Hvide Sande, West - Waves4You
					

Live Webcam from Denmark, Hvide Sande, West



					waves4you.com


----------



## SuchtnachHering (10. Oktober 2021)

Danke für die Infos. Bin ab Sonntag vor Ort und hoffe auf ein paar schöne Stunden mit Fisch 
Allen vor Otr viel Erfolg.


----------



## Astacus74 (10. Oktober 2021)

okram24 schrieb:


> In eineinhalb Stunden konnte ich mir 8 schöne Heringe erarbeiten. Weiter zur Schleuse waren die Fänge viel besser. Ich konnte mehre gut gefüllte Paternoster beobachten.



Waren die Robben auch wieder am Start? Mir haben sie regelmäßig die gut gefüllten Paternoster geleert aber auch nur wenn sie voll waren bei 1-2 Heringen war es ihnen egal

Gruß Frank


----------



## porscher (11. Oktober 2021)

Heute ist ordentlicher wind von der küste.
Habe 15 min zugeschaut.dabei wurden von ca. 35 leuten 2 heringe gefangen.


----------



## Oxo86 (11. Oktober 2021)

Moin. Kann eine steife Brise bestätigen. War ne Stunde los und hab 3 Heringe erarbeitet. Kommen direkt in die Pfanne. 
Wohnmobil wackelt ordentlich bei dem Wind. 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## okram24 (12. Oktober 2021)

porscher schrieb:


> Heute ist ordentlicher wind von der küste.
> Habe 15 min zugeschaut.dabei wurden von ca. 35 leuten 2 heringe gefangen.


Ging mir gestern ähnlich, Vormittag habe ich auch nur mal geschaut.
Am Nachmittag lief es auch sehr zäh, habe in zwei Stunden nur 6 Heringe gefangen, aber die anderen Angler hatten auch nicht mehr.


----------



## porscher (12. Oktober 2021)

Heute sind die schleusen offen und das wasser drückt vom fjord richtung nordsee. Viele leute, aber kaum erfolg.


----------



## anschmu (12. Oktober 2021)

porscher schrieb:


> Heute sind die schleusen offen und das wasser drückt vom fjord richtung nordsee. Viele leute, aber kaum erfolg.


Otto würde jetzt in die Mitte schmeißen und fangen wie verrückt


----------



## okram24 (12. Oktober 2021)

Hvide Sande aktuell:
Wie porscher schon berichtet hat ging heute fast nichts. Am Vormittag habe ich nur 10 Minuten zugeschaut und konnte keine Fänge beobachten. Stattdessen dann mit Frauchen einen Strandspaziergang gemacht, bei herrlicher Brandenburg. Dabei konnten wir noch einen Heuler beobachten, der am Strand in der Sonne lag.
Am Nachmittag habe ich dann doch nochmal mein Glück auf dem Ponton versucht. Zweieinhalb Stunden, von 14-16:30 Uhr, ohne jeden Zupfer, auch bei den anderen Anglern konnte ich in der Zeit nur einen einzigen Hering sehen!
anschmu: da hätte auch Otto nix gefangen!
Ich soll übrigens wieder alle schön grüßen, er hat mich am Samstag, kurz nach meiner Ankunft in Hvide Sande, angerufen!


----------



## Oxo86 (13. Oktober 2021)

Ist wohl besser einzupacken wenn einen beim auswerfen das Blei auf die Nase fliegt. Merke, nicht nur gegen den Wind pinkeln ist blöd....


----------



## okram24 (13. Oktober 2021)

Hvide Sande aktuell:
War heute nur am Vormittag mal für 10 Minuten an der Schleuse und konnte in der Zeit bei ca. 15 Anglern keine Fänge beobachten. Am frühen Abend fing es dann an zu regnen.
Mal schauen, ob ich morgen noch einmal angreife?


----------



## Astacus74 (13. Oktober 2021)

okram24 schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob ich morgen noch einmal angreife?



Na mal los da wird schon was beißen, nur wer angelt kann auch fangen


Gruß Frank


----------



## okram24 (14. Oktober 2021)

Hvide Sande aktuell:
Da es heute fast den ganzen Tag geregnet hat, bin ich mit Frauchen nach Ringkøbing einkaufen gefahren.
Als wir auf dem Rückweg an der Schleuse vorbei kamen, standen nur ganz wenig Angler auf dem Ponton und die sahen nicht besonders motiviert aus  
Am Abend bin ich noch zum südlich Fjordausläufer bei Nymindegab gefahren. Gleich beim zweiten Wurf gab es einen kleinen Hecht, der wieder schwimmen durfte weiter kam leider nichts mehr.


----------



## okram24 (15. Oktober 2021)

Hvide Sande aktuell:
Hier nun mein letzter Beitrag aus diesem Urlaub, morgen geht es zurück nach Hause.
Heute Mittag war ich bei starkem Nordwind noch einmal auf dem Ponton. Da nur wenige Angler aktiv waren, hatte ich keine großen Erwartungen. Mit 2 Heringen in 50 Minuten hatte ich noch den besten Fang zu verzeichnen. Gegen 17 Uhr bin ich noch mal an der Schleuse vorbei gekommen, da war das Ponton leer.
Meinen Fang habe ich mir zum Abendessen schmecken lassen.

Es wäre schön, wenn die nächsten Boardies, die vor Ort sind, das “Hvide Sande aktuell“ fortsetzen könnten, um den Thread etwas zu beleben!


----------



## Astacus74 (15. Oktober 2021)

okram24 schrieb:


> Hier nun mein letzter Beitrag aus diesem Urlaub, morgen geht es zurück nach Hause.
> Heute Mittag war ich bei starkem Nordwind noch einmal auf dem Ponton. Da nur wenige Angler aktiv waren, hatte ich keine großen Erwartungen. Mit 2 Heringen in 50 Minuten hatte ich noch den besten Fang zu verzeichnen. Gegen 17 Uhr bin ich noch mal an der Schleuse vorbei gekommen, da war das Ponton leer.
> Meinen Fang habe ich mir zum Abendessen schmecken lassen.
> 
> Es wäre schön, wenn die nächsten Boardies, die vor Ort sind, das “Hvide Sande aktuell“ fortsetzen könnten, um den Thread etwas zu beleben!



Ich hoffe mal du hattest trotz Fischmangels einen schönen Urlaub und Danke für deine Berichte


Gruß Frank


----------



## okram24 (16. Oktober 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal du hattest trotz Fischmangels einen schönen Urlaub und Danke für deine Berichte
> 
> 
> Gruß Frank


Danke der Nachfrage, es war sehr entspannend und an die Herbstheringe hatte ich eh keine großen Erwartungen...


----------



## Rheinspezie (16. Oktober 2021)

Moin,

müssen es denn immer volle Eimer sein?

Wenn man sich "entschleunigt" , hat man mit 2 Fischen ein tolles Essen und mit "nur" 6 Fischen sogar was zum mitnehmen nach hause!?

Wenn man besondere Fische zwar wenig fäng aber es zum essen reicht , schätze ich den Fang viel mehr...

R.S.


----------



## Astacus74 (16. Oktober 2021)

Natürlich müssen es nicht die vollen Eimer sein (das artet ja in Arbeit aus) aber so ein bisschen zappeln und zuppeln darf es schon an der Rute 
und Ziel ist ja der Fisch beim Angeln.
Aber das Erlebnis beim angeln ist auch nicht zu verachten









Das war Oktober/Noember 2016 Südmole Hvide Sande Südmole Wind aus Nord/West Stärke 6-7 das brechen der Wellen an der Mole war wie Gewitter und da ich im Windschatten der Mole gefischt habe bin ich schön trocken geblieben der Regen kam waagerecht ein geiles fischen


Gruß Frank


----------



## Astacus74 (17. Oktober 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Das war Oktober/Noember 2016 Südmole Hvide Sande Südmole Wind aus Nord/West Stärke 6-7 das brechen der Wellen an der Mole war wie Gewitter und da ich im Windschatten der Mole gefischt habe bin ich schön trocken geblieben der Regen kam waagerecht ein geiles fischen


Achja ein paar schöne Klieschen sind auch hängengblieben


----------



## Toto2304 (18. Oktober 2021)

Heute in Haurvig am Bunker geangelt. 4 Stunden in der Brandung. Der kleine oben im Bild hat das ganze Dreibein umgeschmissen.

60cm und 2,3 kg.

Besser kann es nicht mehr werden in diesem Urlaub. Mein 1. Wolfsbarsch und dann so ein Wemser.


----------



## Timo.Keibel (18. Oktober 2021)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Heute in Haurvig am Bunker geangelt. 4 Stunden in der Brandung. Der kleine oben im Bild hat das ganze Dreibein umgeschmissen.
> 
> 60cm und 2,3 kg.
> 
> Besser kann es nicht mehr werden in diesem Urlaub. Mein 1. Wolfsbarsch und dann so ein Wemser.


Petri zum schönen Wolfsbarsch!


----------



## SuchtnachHering (18. Oktober 2021)

Konnte heute innerhalb von knapp zwei Stunden 10 Heringe verhaften. Es gab aber auch Kollegen, die mehr gefangen haben und welche, die weniger hatten. Insgesamt war es aber recht ordentlich. 
Melde mich wieder nach meinem nächsten Ansitz.


----------



## Astacus74 (18. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Toto, ein dickes Petri Heil für den schönen Wolf da macht das Angeln doch richtig Spaß vielleicht geht noch was...

Gruß Frank


----------



## okram24 (18. Oktober 2021)

Toto2304 schrieb:


> Heute in Haurvig am Bunker geangelt. 4 Stunden in der Brandung. Der kleine oben im Bild hat das ganze Dreibein umgeschmissen.
> 
> 60cm und 2,3 kg.
> 
> Besser kann es nicht mehr werden in diesem Urlaub. Mein 1. Wolfsbarsch und dann so ein Wemser.


Dickes Petri Toto!
Vor 5 Jahren war ein Wolfsbarsch noch ein absoluter Exot in der Region, heute gibt es regelmäßig Fangmeldungen und jetzt noch so ein Brummer!
Da muss wohl für das nächste Mal mein Beuteschema ändern?


----------



## Toto2304 (19. Oktober 2021)

Dank euch. War schon ne dicke Überraschung für mich. 
Der erste Wolfsbarsch für mich und dann so ein Brummer. Liegt schon schön filetiert auf Eis.
Wer da in Haurvig mal über diese fetten Dünen gestiegen ist mit der kompletten Ausrüstung weiß jeden Fisch noch mehr zu schätzen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. Oktober 2021)

Die Platten sind aber auch sehr schön ! 

Wahnsinn - bestimmt 10 Portionen feinsten Meeresfisches mal eber rausgelümmelt ... Petri !!!

R.S.


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Oktober 2021)

okram24 schrieb:


> Vor 5 Jahren war ein Wolfsbarsch noch ein absoluter Exot in der Region



Naja, vor 5 Jahren hatte ich zwei untermaßige und zwei von 43cm und 46cm beim Brandungsangeln   2018 war Fehlanzeige

Gruß Frank


----------



## okram24 (20. Oktober 2021)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> Naja, vor 5 Jahren hatte ich zwei untermaßige und zwei von 43cm und 46cm beim Brandungsangeln   2018 war Fehlanzeige
> 
> Gruß Frank


Da sieht man mal, wie alt man wird!
Dann war das wohl vor 10 Jahren...


----------



## SuchtnachHering (22. Oktober 2021)

Nachtrag: am Mittwoch konnte ich drei schöne Heringe überlisten. Die meisten anderen hatten auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Toto2304 (23. Oktober 2021)

So gerade wieder zu Hause angekommen nach 11 Stunden fahrt.
Fisch hat den Transport in der Box komplett gefroren geschafft und liegt jetzt wieder richtig im TK.
Zu den Fischen auf dem Bild konnten sich noch 3 Platten mit 33, 35 und 37 cm gesellen. Dazu noch etwas Filet in HS eingekauft. Dürfte erstmal reichen für einige Wochen.


----------



## Astacus74 (24. Oktober 2021)

Petri Heil zu Deinen Fängen  

Gruß Frank


----------



## eislander (30. Oktober 2021)

HS ist nun wohl die Saison zu Ende und ganz Tot oder ist noch jemand oben ?
Gruß Eislander


----------



## raxrue (31. Oktober 2021)

Nein Rettung soll zuteil werden…. Heute Vormittag für 1,5 Stunden an der Schleuse bei sehr ansprechenden Wetter gefischt….und hätte ich nicht soviel geratscht wäre auch nochmehr gegangen…. Aber für den ersten Tag ist das ein ansprechendes Ergebnis


----------



## raxrue (31. Oktober 2021)

Morgen werd ich mal weiterfischen und die Anglergemeinde motivieren


----------



## eislander (31. Oktober 2021)

Petri, sind dem Bild nach schöne Große.
Gruß  Eislander


----------



## anschmu (31. Oktober 2021)

raxrue schrieb:


> Morgen werd ich mal weiterfischen und die Anglergemeinde motivieren


Moin Rüdiger ,bist du länger oben ? Ich fahre am 6. noch mal hoch!


----------



## Skott (31. Oktober 2021)

raxrue schrieb:


> Nein Rettung soll zuteil werden…. Heute Vormittag für 1,5 Stunden an der Schleuse bei sehr ansprechenden Wetter gefischt….und hätte ich nicht soviel geratscht wäre auch nochmehr gegangen…. Aber für den ersten Tag ist das ein ansprechendes Ergebnis


PETRI und das sieht alles sehr lecker aus!! Woher bekommt man denn da diese Vorspeisenplatte?


----------



## rippi (31. Oktober 2021)

Nach der Brötchenform müssten die ausnder Räucherei Troldbjergvej Ecke Nordhavnskaj stammen.
Ansonsten kann man sich solche Platten aber auch bei Super Brugsen, Kvickly und Bilka zusammenstellen lassen. Dann auch mit Fleisch und salaten.


----------



## raxrue (31. Oktober 2021)

raxrue schrieb:


> Morgen werd ich mal weiterfischen und die Anglergemeinde motivieren


Wenn das Wetter nicht zu mind ist erkennt ihr mich an der braunen Labrador Dame… meinen persönlichen Seehund…. Vorort bin ich noch Bistum 5. oder 6.
Die Fischplatte hab ich von der Rogeri hinterm Bunker in Hvide Sande geholt…..der schnelle Weg zum Fisch


----------



## raxrue (31. Oktober 2021)

Skott schrieb:


> PETRI und das sieht alles sehr lecker aus!! Woher bekommt man denn da diese Vorspeisenplatte?


Vorspeise ist gut…. Wir haben zu dritt gerade die Hälfte geschafft


----------



## raxrue (1. November 2021)

Also bei Bilderbuchbedingungen in 2,5 Stunden konnten 35 Heringe verhaftet werden.. und zu meist richtig schön große….der Kamerad (Fisch)auf dem Bild war mir beim Heringsangeln neu… ist aber von mehreren Gefangenen worden


----------



## jürgeng. (1. November 2021)

Hi,
bei dem unbekannten "Beifang"  tippe ich mal stark auf Wittling
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## okram24 (1. November 2021)

raxrue schrieb:


> Also bei Bilderbuchbedingungen in 2,5 Stunden konnten 35 Heringe verhaftet werden.. und zu meist richtig schön große….der Kamerad (Fisch)auf dem Bild war mir beim Heringsangeln neu… ist aber von mehreren Gefangenen worden


Petri zur schönen Strecke!
Wurde auf dem Ponton auch so gut gefangen?


----------



## Ladi74 (1. November 2021)

Ich vermute bei dem "Beifang" einen kleinen Köhler oder So was in der Richtung.
Der Kopf ist für Wittling zu gedrungen und auch kleine Wittlinge haben richtig sichtbare "Beisserchen".
Was noch fehlt, die "Leoparden"- Flecken auf der Haut.
So kenne ich zumindest die Wittlinge aus Norge.
Lasse mich aber gerne belehren.


----------



## Rheinspezie (2. November 2021)

Dachte sofort auch an einen kleinen Köhler !

R.S.


----------



## anschmu (2. November 2021)

Moin. Würde auch sagen Köhler!


----------



## raxrue (2. November 2021)

jürgeng. schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei dem unbekannten "Beifang"  tippe ich mal stark auf Wittling
> Gruß
> Jürgen


Ich habe mal gegoogelt und es könnte stimmen… hab gemeind die Wittlinge sind heller und haben eine starke dunkle  Seitenlinie … aber die Anzahl und Anordnung der Flossen passt schon wenn ich es vergleiche…. Werden schon Wittling sein


Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Dachte sofort auch an einen kleinen Köhler !
> 
> R.S.


ein kleiner Seelachs also ??!! Wenn nochmal welche rausgeholt werden mach ich bessere Bilder….heute zweimal kurz beim Fischen gewesen… Ergebnis… null…. Und bei den anderen auch starke Lustlosigkeit…. Obwohl die Bedingungen viel Hoffnung gemacht haben…morgen Vormittag will ich es nochmal wissen wenn es nicht Dauerregnen tut


----------



## raxrue (3. November 2021)

Ja … launige 4 Stunden an der Schleuse….und nochmal so ein kleiner Kamerad zwecks bestimmen der Art… also nur zur Sicherheit halt


----------



## raxrue (3. November 2021)

Gezählt hab ich Diesmal  genau 43 Stück


----------



## Ladi74 (3. November 2021)

Der hat ja eher einen bräunlichen Rücken...
Nu bin ich komplett raus!
Auf dem einen Foto sieht es aus, als ob er ne Bartel hätte. Evtl Franzosendorsch?
Egal! Als Brathering schmeckt er auch..;-))


----------



## Double2004 (3. November 2021)

raxrue schrieb:


> Ja … launige 4 Stunden an der Schleuse….und nochmal so ein kleiner Kamerad zwecks bestimmen der Art… also nur zur Sicherheit halt



Kleiner Pollack, denke ich....

Gruß,
Double2004


----------



## raxrue (3. November 2021)

Double2004 schrieb:


> Kleiner Pollack, denke ich....
> 
> Gruß,
> Double2004


Ich merke schon…. Ich muss nochmal einen rauszuppeln


----------



## Lindwurm94 (4. November 2021)

Pollack und auch Wittling haben einen deutlichen Knick in der Seitenlinie.

Der kleine Fisch müsste also ein Seelachs sein.

Bitte an das Mindestmaß denken und nicht einfach zu "Brathering" verarbeiten.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (4. November 2021)

Ein Pollwittlachs. Die Wahrheit liegt meistens in der Mitte.


----------



## Ladi74 (4. November 2021)

Genau! 
Hat schon einer Hybride gesagt?;-))))


----------



## angler1996 (4. November 2021)

ne


Ladi74 schrieb:


> Genau!
> Hat schon einer Hybride gesagt?;-))))


 ne , aber die Nähe zur Skjern Au gibt ja die Richtúng vor


----------



## raxrue (4. November 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> ne
> 
> ne , aber die Nähe zur Skjern Au gibt ja die Richtúng vor


Im Angelladen wurde Wittling gesagt…


----------



## Mark-->HH (5. November 2021)

Wittling glaube ich am wenigsten, bei denen macht die Seitenlinie doch einen stärkeren Bogen, meine ich... Ich würde auf Köhler tippen: relativ eckige Flossen und recht gerade Seitenlinie... aber sich geht anders.


----------



## Mark-->HH (5. November 2021)

sicher


----------



## Eggi 1 (5. November 2021)

Das ist ein Köhler.
Der Wittling hat eine gebogene Seitenlinie, längere Bauchflossen und ist gefleckter in der Färbung.


----------



## soapopera (12. November 2021)

Jupp ist ein Köhler


----------



## rainzor (13. November 2021)

Moin,

hier mal was für die Freunde von HS:









						White Sands - Strand der Geheimnisse
					

Die dänische Undercoveragentin Helene Falck (Marie Bach Hansen) und der Hamburger Kriminalpolizist Thomas Beckmann (Carsten Bjørnlund) sollen in Hvide Sande als Pärchen getarnt einen Mordfall aufklären. Doch von den Einwohnern werden sie argwöhnisch beäugt. Die Geheimnisse des Ortes reichen weit...




					www.ardmediathek.de
				




Spielt in und um HS.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## Naish82 (13. November 2021)

Cool, danke für den Link. Ich hatte schon davon gehört, wusste aber nicht dass es bereits läuft.
Gerade schon mal die ersten beiden Folgen geguckt, gefällt mir ganz gut.


----------



## Double2004 (15. November 2021)

rainzor schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hier mal was für die Freunde von HS:
> 
> ...



Ist schon klasse, die Serie zu schauen und quasi in fast jeder Szene die Örtlichkeit wiederzuerkennen. Über die kleinen "Ungereimtheiten" wie die Fußläufigkeit vom Campingplatz zum Lyngvig Fyr sieht man dann gerne hinweg.

Die größte Realitätsfremde besteht ja zweifelsfrei in der Darstellung der Einheimischen als argwöhnische, misstrauische "Horde"....so sind sie nicht, "meine" Dänen...

LG
Double2004


----------



## Naish82 (16. November 2021)

Naja, in welcher Serie wird denn nicht ein wenig gecheatet?

Das Autorennen ist auchbnicht direkt am klit entstanden…


----------



## anschmu (18. November 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Naja, in welcher Serie wird denn nicht ein wenig gecheatet?
> 
> Das Autorennen ist auchbnicht direkt am klit entstanden…


Moin , hab mir die Serie auch mal angesehen . Waren einige schöne Bilder zusehen , wo man gerade im Urlaub war .


----------



## Michael_05er (23. November 2021)

Wir haben es auch gesehen, und uns hats gut gefallen. Also auch als Krimi an sich. Und unabhängig von der eigentlichen Story fanden wir es auch sehr schön, die ganzen Ecken wieder zu erkennen. Das lindert das Fernweh bis zum nächsten Urlaub.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (30. November 2021)

Ich fand die Serie und das komplett Paket auch absolut sehenswert, toll und hygelig


----------



## anschmu (30. November 2021)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Naja, in welcher Serie wird denn nicht ein wenig gecheatet?
> 
> Das Autorennen ist auchbnicht direkt am klit entstanden…


Schätze mal war Vejers oder Hennestrand !


----------



## Naish82 (30. November 2021)

Jup, irgendwo da auf der Ecke, glaub ich auch…


----------



## 16rabatt (1. Dezember 2021)

Moin Kollegas,
ist noch jemand vor Ort? Wird noch was gefangen? Ich fahre Samstag für 14 Tage nach Thorsminde, sonst gibts halt ausgedehnte Spaziergänge an der Küste


----------



## 16rabatt (7. Dezember 2021)

Samstag bei trübem Wetter in Thorsminde angekommen. Kräftiger Ostwind und 2°C, sowohl im großen Hafen wie auch im Fjordhafen an der alten Fischauktionshalle wetterfeste Angler entdeckt. Gleich mal nen Kontrollbesuch unternommen. Auf der Fjordseite 3 Angler, hatten jeder 2-3 Ruten im Hafenbecken Richtung Schleuse positioniert. Einfach das Blei des Heringspatanosters auf Grund und die Ruten hochgestellt. Hatten jeder um die 15 Heringe im Eimer. Alle aber m.E. untermaßig 
Auf der Seeseite saßen 8 Angler an der Eishalle, ebenfalls stationäres Heringsangeln. Auch diese hatten neben etlichen kleinen Heringen und Stinte(?) auch einige kräftige Winterheringe. Habe ca ne halbe Stunde zugeschaut und in der Zeit gabs mindestens 20 ordentliche Bisse. Die Hälfte davon konnten aber nur gelandet werden. 
Offensichtlich gibts Fisch im Hafenbecken, bis heute waren jeden Tag bis zu 4 Seehunde vor der Schleuse auf der Jagd.


----------



## okram24 (9. Dezember 2021)

16rabatt schrieb:


> Samstag bei trübem Wetter in Thorsminde angekommen. Kräftiger Ostwind und 2°C, sowohl im großen Hafen wie auch im Fjordhafen an der alten Fischauktionshalle wetterfeste Angler entdeckt. Gleich mal nen Kontrollbesuch unternommen. Auf der Fjordseite 3 Angler, hatten jeder 2-3 Ruten im Hafenbecken Richtung Schleuse positioniert. Einfach das Blei des Heringspatanosters auf Grund und die Ruten hochgestellt. Hatten jeder um die 15 Heringe im Eimer. Alle aber m.E. untermaßig
> Auf der Seeseite saßen 8 Angler an der Eishalle, ebenfalls stationäres Heringsangeln. Auch diese hatten neben etlichen kleinen Heringen und Stinte(?) auch einige kräftige Winterheringe. Habe ca ne halbe Stunde zugeschaut und in der Zeit gabs mindestens 20 ordentliche Bisse. Die Hälfte davon konnten aber nur gelandet werden.
> Offensichtlich gibts Fisch im Hafenbecken, bis heute waren jeden Tag bis zu 4 Seehunde vor der Schleuse auf der Jagd.


Schön, mal wieder etwas aus DK zu lesen, danke für deinen Bericht!


----------



## 16rabatt (11. Dezember 2021)

Donnerstag hatten wir eine Tour nach Hvide Sande unternommen. Im Hafen kein Angler weit und breit. 
Heute war ich am *Bovling *Put and Take. 2 Angler anwesend, hatten 2 Forellen auf Spinner gefangen. Am Put and Take in *Baekmarksbro *waren drei Angler. Einer hatte 2 kapitale Regenbogner mit Twister überlistet. Die beiden anderen beiden fischten erfolglos mit Power Bail und treibender Pose. Am See Vibholm bei Ulfborg war niemand am angeln.


----------



## anschmu (13. Dezember 2021)

16rabatt schrieb:


> Donnerstag hatten wir eine Tour nach Hvide Sande unternommen. Im Hafen kein Angler weit und breit.
> Heute war ich am *Bovling *Put and Take. 2 Angler anwesend, hatten 2 Forellen auf Spinner gefangen. Am Put and Take in *Baekmarksbro *waren drei Angler. Einer hatte 2 kapitale Regenbogner mit Twister überlistet. Die beiden anderen beiden fischten erfolglos mit Power Bail und treibender Pose. Am See Vibholm bei Ulfborg war niemand am angeln.


Moin. Hast du nur mal geschaut oder hast du auch geangelt?


----------



## 16rabatt (13. Dezember 2021)

Nein ich habe nur geschaut. Keine Angeln dabei. Zum Angeln geht`s am 07.05.22 wieder für 14 Tage nach Thorsminde


----------



## eislander (15. Dezember 2021)

Hallo in die große Runde
wer eröffnet denn dieses Mal das neue Forum für 2022  ?
Wäre ja schön wenn es weitergeht.
Grüße vom Eislander


----------



## anschmu (16. Dezember 2021)

eislander schrieb:


> Hallo in die große Runde
> wer eröffnet denn dieses Mal das neue Forum für 2022  ?
> Wäre ja schön wenn es weitergeht.
> Grüße vom Eislander


Moin .Ist doch eigentlich egal wer 
Wer zuerst Zeit und Lust hat soll eröffnen


----------



## angler1996 (16. Dezember 2021)

was treibt eigentlich der Urvater des Tröds?


----------



## anschmu (16. Dezember 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> was treibt eigentlich der Urvater des Tröds?


Keine Ahnung . Wollte Ihn dies Jahr mal besuchen , leider nichts geworden . Versuche es mal im Neuen Jahr .


----------



## Eggi 1 (16. Dezember 2021)

Der macht jetzt "in Kunst" in seiner alten Heimat.


----------



## okram24 (16. Dezember 2021)

angler1996 schrieb:


> was treibt eigentlich der Urvater des Tröds?


Ich werde ihn vor Weihnachten noch mal anrufen und dann kann ich auch gern wieder den 22-er Tröt eröffnen (im Auftrag des Altmeisters)!
Aber damit warte ich dann noch bis nach Weihnachten!


----------



## angler1996 (17. Dezember 2021)

Dann grüße Ihn von mir/ uns 
Seine Expertiese zum Heringsangeln fehlt;-)))


----------



## eislander (18. Dezember 2021)

Schön das du es wieder machst.
Bin zwar nur ein fleißiger Leser und kein fleißiger Schreiber aber ohne HS " Tröd " würde mir was fehlen.
Grüße auch von mir Otto recht schön.
Gruß und schöne, gesunde Feiertage
Eislander


----------



## okram24 (23. Dezember 2021)

So, gestern habe ich mit Otto telefoniert und eure Grüße ausgerichtet.
Ich soll euch alle herzlich zurück grüßen.
Er ist noch immer voll damit beschäftigt sein neues Atelier/Galerie um- bzw. auszubauen.
Wenn er mal wieder mehr Zeit hat, will er auch wieder ins Internet und das AB gehen und vielleicht will er im nächsten Jahr zur Heringszeit auch einen Abstecher nach Hvide Sande machen!
Den 22-er Thread werde ich dann nach Weihnachten eröffnen!
Also habt alle gesegnete Feiertage!


----------



## anschmu (24. Dezember 2021)

okram24 schrieb:


> So, gestern habe ich mit Otto telefoniert und eure Grüße ausgerichtet.
> Ich soll euch alle herzlich zurück grüßen.
> Er ist noch immer voll damit beschäftigt sein neues Atelier/Galerie um- bzw. auszubauen.
> Wenn er mal wieder mehr Zeit hat, will er auch wieder ins Internet und das AB gehen und vielleicht will er im nächsten Jahr zur Heringszeit auch einen Abstecher nach Hvide Sande machen!
> ...


Moin . 
Ich wünsche auch allen hier eine ruhige Weihnacht und ein gesundes Neues Jahr.


----------



## okram24 (29. Dezember 2021)

Es ist vollbracht, ich habe den neuen Thread für 2022 eröffnet:





						HVIDE SANDE 2022 - für Fan's, Interessierte und Einsteiger!
					

Hallo Hvide Sande Fan-Gemeinde, in alter Tradition will ich (im Auftrag von Otto - LAC) den neuen Thread für das kommende Jahr eröffnen! Hier ist Platz für viele schöne Erlebnisse, aktuelle Berichte, die eine oder andere Erinnerung, sowie viele Fragen und Antworten zum Nabel der Angelwelt in DK...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Michael_05er (30. Dezember 2021)

Dann wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch in den neuen Thread! Bleibt gesund und kommt gut rüber!


----------



## anschmu (31. Dezember 2021)

Auch von mir einen guten Rutsch und ein gesundes neues Jahr . Wir sehen uns am Fjord !


----------



## rule270 (1. Januar 2022)

Hallo
Hat einer die Tel. Nr. Von einem Angelladen dort in Hyvide Sande.
LG
Rudi


----------



## Carsten Heidorn (1. Januar 2022)

Moin frohes neues auch noch
der zb 
Kott fritid 0045 97312341
Bin gerade vor Ort.


----------

